# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Իսլամ

## Ambrosine

Կներեք անհամեստությանս համար :Blush: , բայց այս թեման էլ եմ ես բացում:
Այս կրոնը պատմաբաններին /ինձ էլ :Blush: / միշտ հետաքրքրել է, քանզի այն հաղթող կրոն է եղել, մինչդեռ Քրիստոնեությունը` հալածվող: Այն դեպքում, երբ Քրիստոնությունը 300 տարվա հալածանքներից հետո նոր ընդունվեց և միգուցե այդքան էլ պահանջվեց, որ ամրանա մարդկանց մեջ, իսլամը հիմնադրման հենց սկզբից հաղթանակած առաջ էր ընթանում` գրավելով հսկայական տարածքներ: Այսօր էլ մի շարք քրիստոնյա երկրներում տարածում է գտնում իսլամը` կապված իր գաղափարախոսության հետ: Մի խոսքով, եկեք քննարկենք, թե ինչու է դա այդպես:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Որքան որ ուսումնասիրել եմ իսլամը, եկել եմ այն համոզման, որ այն ծագել է քրիստոնյաների անհանդուրժողականության պատճառով: Որ ինձ մի հատ Ղուրան տայիք, ծայրից ծայր կարդայի, գուցե կարողանայի ավելի հիմնավոր խոսել, թե չէ այստեղ-այնտեղից ճարած հատվածները դեռ չեն ապացուցում, որ Ղուրանի սկիզբը մի ձևի է, շարունակությունը՝ լրիվ ուրիշ:

----------


## dvgray

> իսլամը հիմնադրման հենց սկզբից հաղթանակած առաջ էր ընթանում` գրավելով հսկայական տարածքներ: Այսօր էլ մի շարք քրիստոնյա երկրներում տարածում է գտնում իսլամը` կապված իր գաղափարախոսության հետ: Մի խոսքով, եկեք քննարկենք, թե ինչու է դա այդպես:


Ասում են  :Smile: , որ ի տարբերություն մնացած հիմնական կրոնների, իսլամը բավականին դեմոկրատական է իր բնույթով,  ու ավելի քիչ տեղ է թողնում կրոնավորների "անհավատության" /կամ անհավատ կրոնավորների/  համար:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ի տարբերություն մնացած հիմնական կրոնների, իսլամը բավականին դեմոկրատական է իր բնույթով, ու ավելի քիչ տեղ է թողնում կրոնավորների "անհավատության" /կամ անհավատ կրոնավորների/ համար:


Հենց այդ է հարցը, որ մի աստվածաբան ինձ ասել է, որ Ղուրանի առաջին կեսում իրոք դեմոկրատական է, իսկ երկրորդ կեսում բռնապետական է: Իսկ իմ կարդացած հատվածները չգիտեմ, թե որ կեսերից են, բայց ես էլ եմ երկուսն էլ նկատել:
Բացի դրանից, կարդալով իսլամի ծագման պատմությունը, հասկանում ես, որ եթե քրիստոնյաները նորմալ վերաբերվեին Մուհամեդին, այսօր ոչ թե իսլամ կունենայինք, այլ, ասենք, Նարեկացու նման ևս մեկին:

----------

DavitH (20.01.2010), Լուսիանա (02.05.2009)

----------


## Արշակ

> Որքան որ ուսումնասիրել եմ իսլամը, եկել եմ այն համոզման, որ այն ծագել է քրիստոնյաների անհանդուրժողականության պատճառով: Որ ինձ մի հատ Ղուրան տայիք, ծայրից ծայր կարդայի, գուցե կարողանայի ավելի հիմնավոր խոսել, թե չէ այստեղ-այնտեղից ճարած հատվածները դեռ չեն ապացուցում, որ Ղուրանի սկիզբը մի ձևի է, շարունակությունը՝ լրիվ ուրիշ:


http://www.roerich.com/7_23.htm
Ստեղ ռուսերեն լեզվով Ղուրանը կա։

----------


## Վիշապ

Ինձ թվում է ահագին նմանություններ կան Քրիստոնեության ու Իսլամի միջև, պարզապես կրոնը բոլոր դարերում ավելի շատ ծառայել է որպես զենք՝ մանիպուլացնել ժողովուրդներին ու նաև հնազանդեցնել։ Որ խորանում ես, բոլոր կրոններն էլ բարություն, ազնվություն, հնազանդություն ու հավասարակշռություն են քարոզում, մեկը ավելի շատ իմաստունության ուժով, մյուսը՝ հնազանդ լինելու… :Think:  իսկ մարդիկ կրոնական հողի վրա իրար միս են ուտում։ :Angry2:  Իսլամ–Քրիստոնեություն հակամարտությունը իրականում մեծ քաղաքականության շահերին է ծառայում իսկ հասարակ հավատացյալները կամ "հավատացյալները" դուրս են գալիս իրար դեմ, ծառայելով այդ շահերին։ Եթե ես մեծ հզորություն ունենայի, կվերացնեի աշխարհի բոլոր կրոնները, թերևս թողնելով միայն Բուդդիզմը, որը ավելի շուտ փիլիսոփայություն է, քան՝ կրոն։ 
Ինձ նաև թվում է, որ կրոնը գոյություն ունի մարդ արարածին հոգեբանորեն զսպելու ու նրա գործողությունները սահմանափակելու համար, հակառակ դեպքում շատերը կդառնան անկառավարելի գազաններ, ոնց որ հովազը՝ ջունգլիներում։

----------


## Tig

> Ինձ թվում է ահագին նմանություններ կան Քրիստոնեության ու Իսլամի միջև, պարզապես կրոնը բոլոր դարերում ավելի շատ ծառայել է որպես զենք՝ մանիպուլացնել ժողովուրդներին ու նաև հնազանդեցնել։ Որ խորանում ես, բոլոր կրոններն էլ բարություն, ազնվություն, հնազանդություն ու հավասարակշռություն են քարոզում, մեկը ավելի շատ իմաստունության ուժով, մյուսը՝ հնազանդ լինելու… իսկ մարդիկ կրոնական հողի վրա իրար միս են ուտում։ Իսլամ–Քրիստոնեություն հակամարտությունը իրականում մեծ քաղաքականության շահերին է ծառայում իսկ հասարակ հավատացյալները կամ "հավատացյալները" դուրս են գալիս իրար դեմ, ծառայելով այդ շահերին։ Եթե ես մեծ հզորություն ունենայի, կվերացնեի աշխարհի բոլոր կրոնները, թերևս թողնելով միայն Բուդդիզմը, որը ավելի շուտ փիլիսոփայություն է, քան՝ կրոն։ 
> Ինձ նաև թվում է, որ կրոնը գոյություն ունի մարդ արարածին հոգեբանորեն զսպելու ու նրա գործողությունները սահմանափակելու համար, հակառակ դեպքում շատերը կդառնան անկառավարելի գազաններ, ոնց որ հովազը՝ ջունգլիներում։


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ քո հետ, բացի մի բանից, որ բոլոր կրոնները վերացվեն, վաղ թե ուշ դա այդպես էլ լինելու է, ուղղակի դա պիտի լինի ինքնաբերաբար, դա չի կարող լինել ստիպողական, իսկ Բուդիզմը իրոք հզոր փիլիսափայություն է, չնայած դեռ մշակման կարիք ունի, այն կարիլի է միացնել Էզոթերիկ փիլիսոփայությանը:

----------


## Hrayr

> Ինձ թվում է ահագին նմանություններ կան Քրիստոնեության ու Իսլամի միջև, պարզապես կրոնը բոլոր դարերում ավելի շատ ծառայել է որպես զենք՝ մանիպուլացնել ժողովուրդներին ու նաև հնազանդեցնել։ Որ խորանում ես, բոլոր կրոններն էլ բարություն, ազնվություն, հնազանդություն ու հավասարակշռություն են քարոզում, մեկը ավելի շատ իմաստունության ուժով, մյուսը՝ հնազանդ լինելու… իսկ մարդիկ կրոնական հողի վրա իրար միս են ուտում։ Իսլամ–Քրիստոնեություն հակամարտությունը իրականում մեծ քաղաքականության շահերին է ծառայում իսկ հասարակ հավատացյալները կամ "հավատացյալները" դուրս են գալիս իրար դեմ, ծառայելով այդ շահերին։ Եթե ես մեծ հզորություն ունենայի, կվերացնեի աշխարհի բոլոր կրոնները, թերևս թողնելով միայն Բուդդիզմը, որը ավելի շուտ փիլիսոփայություն է, քան՝ կրոն։ 
> Ինձ նաև թվում է, որ կրոնը գոյություն ունի մարդ արարածին հոգեբանորեն զսպելու ու նրա գործողությունները սահմանափակելու համար, հակառակ դեպքում շատերը կդառնան անկառավարելի գազաններ, ոնց որ հովազը՝ ջունգլիներում։


Թերևս կավելացնեմ այն, որ եթե հնարավոր լիներ վերացնել բոլոր կրոնները միևնույնն է մարդիկ իրենց համար ուրիշ բան կգտնեն, աստվածաշնչում ասվում է. <<Կյանքի ջրի աղբյուրը թողեցին և իրենց ծակոտ գուբեր փորեցին>>: Ինչքան ուզում ես քանդիր այդ գուբերը դրանց փոխարեն նորերը կկառուցվեն միայն թե կենաց ջրի աղբյուրին չգնան:
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է հակամարտությանը դա իրոք քաղաքական շահ է, քանի որ ճշմարիտ հավատացյալը աշխարից ոչինչ չունի վերցնելու և հետևաբար որևէ մեկի հետ կռվելու կամ մարտնչելու ոչ մի պատճառ չունի:

----------


## սիսար

Մոհամեդը   իր   հարեմում   ուներ    9  տարեկանից   մինչեւ   60   տարեկան   կանանց:  Այեշե   անունով    6   տարեկան   աղջնակը   երբ   հայտնվում   է   այդ   հարեմում,   մոհամեդը     սպասելով    3   տարի,   երբ   այդ    աղջնակը   դառնում   է   9   տարեկան,   այդ    ժամանակ    կենակցում  է   նրա   հետ:

 Այժմ   մեջբերումներ   կատարենք   նրանց   առաքյալների    քարոզներից:

Եթ՞ե  քո   հավատակիցներին   ես   կերակրում,   դա   բարի   գործ   է:
Երբ   ադամը   մահացավ,   սատանան   իր   համախոհներով   ստեղծեցին   երաժշտական   գործիքները   եւ   խնջույք   արին,  այդ   իսկ   պատճառվ,   բոլոր   երաժշտական    գործիքները   սատանայից    են:

Այն   կանայք   որոնք    համասեռ   են,  նրանց   սպանեք...  նրանց   սպանեք:

Երբ  մի   կին   աթոռից   ելնի,   տղամարդը    պետք  է   անմիջապես   չնստի   այդտեղ   այլ  պետքե   սպասի    մինչեւ   այդ   տեղը   կսառի,   նոր   միայն  թող   նստի:

Ղուրանի   մի   քանի   բաժիններ՛   կանանց    երբեք    չսովորեցնեք  եւ   չկարդաք,  թողեք   նրանք   անհաղորդ   մնան:

Տղամարդը    երբ   ցանկանա,   կինը   պետքե   տրվի   նրան,   թեկուզ    ուղտի   վրա   նստած    ժամանակ:

Իսկ   եթե   ցանկանում   եք   ավելին   իմանալ,  search      արեք    efsha    եւ   ծանոթացեք:

----------


## Հ ր ո խ պ ե ր

Մի այսպիսի հետաքրքիր բան եմ նկատել… 

Կան աստվածաշնչի մի քանի «տեսակներ» այսինքն մեկ մարդ չի հաղորդում աստծո խոսքերը (մենակ Ղուկաս ասեմ որովհետև հայերեն մնացածի անունը չգիտեմ  :Sad:  )

Իսլամը քանի որ արաբական կրոն ե առաջնահերթ  ունի հետևյալ հատկանիշը արաբերենում որոշ դեպքերում բառերում չեն գրվում ձայնաորները այսինքն մույն բառը կարելի է տարբեր իմաստներով հասկանալ…  

Մույնն ել բուդիզմը։ Բուդան ինքը ոչ մի տառ անգամ չի գրել, նրա խոսքերը փոխանցել են նրա *աշակերտները* այսինքն տարբեր ձևերով և հետևաբար իմաստներով։

----------


## Karina

> Որքան որ ուսումնասիրել եմ իսլամը, եկել եմ այն համոզման, որ այն ծագել է քրիստոնյաների անհանդուրժողականության պատճառով: Որ ինձ մի հատ Ղուրան տայիք, ծայրից ծայր կարդայի, գուցե կարողանայի ավելի հիմնավոր խոսել, թե չէ այստեղ-այնտեղից ճարած հատվածները դեռ չեն ապացուցում, որ Ղուրանի սկիզբը մի ձևի է, շարունակությունը՝ լրիվ ուրիշ:


Ես էլ քչից թե շատից ծանոթ եմ իսլամին և կարելի է ասել, որ որոշ դրույթներ հենց քրիստոնությունից են վերցված, քանի որ այս կրոնը Քրիստոնեությունից շատ տարիներ հետո է առաջացել: Ի դեպ այնտեղ Քրիստոսը հանդես է գալիս որպես քարոզիչ ինչպես նաև Մովսեսը:

Ավելացվել է 10 րոպե անց
[QUOTE=սիսար;523198]

 Այժմ   մեջբերումներ   կատարենք   նրանց   առաքյալների    քարոզներից:

Եթ՞ե  քո   հավատակիցներին   ես   կերակրում,   դա   բարի   գործ   է:
Երբ   ադամը   մահացավ,   սատանան   իր   համախոհներով   ստեղծեցին   երաժշտական   գործիքները   եւ   խնջույք   արին,  այդ   իսկ   պատճառվ,   բոլոր   երաժշտական    գործիքները   սատանայից    են:
Այն   կանայք   որոնք    համասեռ   են,  նրանց   սպանեք...  նրանց   սպանեք:
Երբ  մի   կին   աթոռից   ելնի,   տղամարդը    պետք  է   անմիջապես   չնստի   այդտեղ   այլ  պետքե   սպասի    մինչեւ   այդ   տեղը   կսառի,   նոր   միայն  թող   նստի:
 Ղուրանի   մի   քանի   բաժիններ՛   կանանց    երբեք    չսովորեցնեք  եւ   չկարդաք,  թողեք   նրանք   անհաղորդ   մնան:
Տղամարդը    երբ   ցանկանա,   կինը   պետքե   տրվի   նրան,   թեկուզ    ուղտի   վրա   նստած    ժամանակ:

Ղուրանում ամեն ինչը կարծես ստիպողական է, նույնիսկ աղոթքը: Յուրաքանչյուր մուսուլման պարտավոր է ամեն օր 5 անգամ աղոթի…իսկ Քրիստոնությունը ոչինչ չի պարտադրում, իհարկե պետք է աղոթել, սակայն եթե դա դառնում է պարտականություն և դա սրտանց չի կատարվում, դա դառնում է անիմսատ, և Աստված դա չի ուզում մեզանից:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Կարծում եմ այսօրվա աշխարհի հետ հավասար զարգանալու համար շատ իսլամադավան երկրներում և հենց իսլամում պետք է վերանայվեն որոշ դրույթներ , այլապես ինտեգրումը գլոբալիզացման լիբերալ պրոցեսին շատ դժվար կլինի : Ուսսումնասիրել եմ իսլամը միայն դասերի ընթացքում ` չնայած մեր դասախոսը էնքան լավ ներկայացրեց , որ շատ լավ պատկերացում կազմեցի այս կրոնի մասին : Հավատացյալի /անպայման չէ քրիստոնյա/ աչքերով նայելով ` կարող եմ ասել , որ իսլամը չի նպաստում իսկական հավատքի զարգացմանը մարդու հոգում :

----------


## Vahagn_IV

> Այս կրոնը պատմաբաններին /ինձ էլ/ միշտ հետաքրքրել է, քանզի այն հաղթող կրոն է եղել, մինչդեռ Քրիստոնեությունը` հալածվող:


*Աստղ, իսլամը իրա սաղ կյանքում մենակ հայերին է հաղթել*: :LOL:  
Նրա ստեղծումից հետո այն անընդմեջ հալածվել է քրիստոնյաների կողմից: Նայի խաչակիրների արշավանքներից սկսած մինչև հիմա: Էդ մարդիք ստիպված են ահաբեկչությամբ զբաղվել, քանզի քրիստոնյա աշխարհի դեմ պայքարելու այլ միջոց չունեն` ո'չ բանակ ունեն, ո'չ էլ փող: Մենակ նավթի հաշվին են վերջերս թռփոշցել, բայց հեսա էդ կանալն էլ կփակվի: :Think:

----------


## Ambrosine

> *Աստղ, իսլամը իրա սաղ կյանքում մենակ հայերին է հաղթել*:


Ավելի ճիշտ` *մենակ հայերն են հաղթել* :Tongue: 




> Նրա ստեղծումից հետո այն անընդմեջ հալածվել է քրիստոնյաների կողմից: Նայի խաչակիրների արշավանքներից սկսած մինչև հիմա: Էդ մարդիք ստիպված են ահաբեկչությամբ զբաղվել, քանզի քրիստոնյա աշխարհի դեմ պայքարելու այլ միջոց չունեն` ո'չ բանակ ունեն, ո'չ էլ փող: Մենակ նավթի հաշվին են վերջերս թռփոշցել, բայց հեսա էդ կանալն էլ կփակվի:


Չէի ասի, որ անմիջապես հալածվել է քրիստոնեության կողմից: Ինքդ նշեցիր խաչակրաց արշավանքների մասին. միթե դրանք աբսուրդ չէին? Իսկ ինչով ավարտվեցին? Ոչնչով: Իսկ դու գիտես այդ արշավանքների բուն նպատակը, պապերի ունիվերսալիստական քաղաքականության էությունը?
Իսկ այժմ ինչ է կատարվում? Քրիստոնյաները կամաց-կամաց դառնում են մահմեդականներ, քանի որ այս կրոնը դասեր, խավեր չի ճանաչում:
Օրինակ Հնդկաստանում, որտեղ կան կաստաներ, չգիտեմ ինչ դասեր, մարդիկ, ընդունելով մահմեդականություն, հավասարվում են. վերանում է դասակարգայնությունը

----------


## Sununa

> Եթե ես մեծ հզորություն ունենայի, կվերացնեի աշխարհի բոլոր կրոնները, թերևս թողնելով միայն Բուդդիզմը, որը ավելի շուտ փիլիսոփայություն է, քան՝ կրոն։



Կարծիքներ կան, որ եթե իրականում կա կրոնների պայքար, հաղթողը բուդդիզմն է լինելու: Էս տեսակետն ունի շատ  պարզ բացատրություն. Հաղթում է ի վերջո հանդուրժողականությունը, իսկ ամեն տեսակ ագրեսիա ի վերջո դատապարտված է ինքնաոչնչացման: Իսկ բոլոր կրոններից ամենահանդուրժողը, պարզ է, բուդդիզմն է: Բուդդիզմը նույնիսկ իր առաջացման ժամանակ էր հանդուրժողական, իսկ մյուս կրոնները ծագման հենց առաջին օրից փորձում են քարոզներով կամ ուրիշ մեթոդներով իրանց «միակ ճշմարտությունը» փաթափել «անհավատների» վզին ու դրանով փաստորեն դուրս բերել «կրոնական խավարից» (հիշենք հեթանոսական տաճարների ոչնչացումը քրիստոնյաների կողմից ու քրիստոնեական եկեղեցիների վերածումը մզկիթների): Գիտե՞ք, որ բուդդիզմի ամբողջ պատմության մեջ կրոնական պատերազմների մասին ոչ մի խոսք չկա: Ու բուդդիստների կողմից երբեք ու ոչ մի երկրում չեն ոչնչացվել ուրիշ կրոնների սրբատեղիներ կամ տաճարներ: Դրա համար էլ բուդդիզմը իր հանդուրժողականությամբ գրավում է շատերին: Բացի դրանից մի տարօրինակ փաստ ևս.  բուդդիզմը թույլ է տալիս հետևել բուդդիստական ուսմունքին առանց հին կրոնից հրաժարվելու: Օրինակ` ճապոնացիների մի մասը դավանում է և բուդդիզմ, և սինթոիզմ: Էս վերջերս էլ մի գրքում կարդացի, որ բուդդիստների թիվը 1995 թ.-ի պաշտոնական տվյալներով մոտ 310 միլիոն էր, հիմա չգիտեմ ինչքան է, բայց 12 տարվա ընթացքում մի 50 միլիոնով հաստատ ավելացած կլինի, ու ասում են, որ եթե էս ամեն ինչը հաշվի առնենք, բուդդիզմը ամենատարածված կրոնն է աշխարհում (էս իմ համար նորություն էր!!! :Think: ):

----------


## Megabyzus

gartalov Korane, khoselov Musalmanneri hed, abrelov Islamagan yergrneroom, miayn garoghem asel vor ashkharhi amena HIMAR grone Islamene! Musalmannere hents mishd haghtoghen yeghel, vorovhedev irents grone irents azade toghel sbanoochian. Nrank garoghen sbanel voch Musalmannerin arants vochmi meghk gordzel.
Moratsek Islame! Himaroochoone! :Bad: 

*Մոդերատորական: Ծանոթացեք ակումբի կանոնադրությանը։ Մասնավորապես ֆորումում լատիներեն տառերով հայերեն գրելն արգելվում է։
Եթե ինչ-որ պատճառով հայերեն մեքենագրելու հետ կապված դժվարություններ ունեք, ապա կարող եք օգտագործել ֆորումում ներդրված հայերեն մեքենագրման համակարգը, Տրանսլիտի ձևափոխիչը կամ կարդացեք «Ինչպե՞ս գրել հայերեն» թեման:*

*Ակումբում չի թույլատրվում տեղադրել այնպիսի նյութեր, որոնցում ինչ-որ անհատի, կազմակերպության, պետության, իշխանական և այլ մարմինների, ազգության, հասարակության ինչ-որ խավի կամ այլնի նկատմամբ կա ծաղրական վերաբերմունք, վիրավորական արտահայտություններ:*

----------


## Ramzes

Համամիտ եմ այն տեսակետի հետ, որ հաղթողը իրականում բուդդայականությունն է լինելու` շնորհիվ այդչափ մեծ հանդուրժողականության:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Համաձայն մահմեդական աստվածաբանների Մուհամմեդը չի եղել նոր կրոնի հիմ նադիր բայց եղել է վերջին առաքյալը: Ըստ իսլամի գաղափարախոսների Մուհամմերդի նախորդներն էին Հիսուսը,Հովհաննեսը,Մովսեսը,Աբրահամը և այլ առաքյալներ: Մուհամմեդը ասում է, որ աստված ինձ տարավ ուղղիղ ճանապարհով դեպի Իբրահիմի համայնք խանիֆների մոտ:Եւ նա   բազմաստվածապշտ չէր:                                    
Մուհամմեդը իր առաքելությունը կառուցել էր Աբրահամի և Հիսուսի գաղափարա խոսությունների հիման վրա,շատ հետաքրքրական է, որ իր Մուհամմեդի  գաղափարախոսության տարածման առաջին ժամանակաշրջանում աղոթքների  ժամանակ դեմքով մահմեդականները նայում էին դեպի Երուսաղեմը, միայն նրանից հետո ,երբ հրեաները բացեյբաց սկսեցին մատնանշել երիտասարդ Մուհամմեդի 
սխալները ,նա իր աղոթքների ժամանակ հայացքը ուղղում է Մեքքային:
Մ.թ. 571-ին համաձայն ավանդապատումների արաբական Մեքքա քաղաքում Հաշիմի միության (կլան) Քուրայշ ցեղի մոտ ծնվեց Մուհամմեդը: Մուհամմեդին  առաջինը որպես առաքյալ ճանաչել է հայ հոգևորականը ,երբ Մուհամմեդը ուղտապան էր իր առևտրական հորեղբոր մոտ:
 Այսպիսին է ավանդապատումը Մուհամմեդը 13 տարեկան էր և ծառայում էր որպես ուղտապան իր հորղեբոր մոտ :Առևտրական ճանապարհորդություններից մեկի ժամա նակ արաբների քարավանը կանգ է առնում գիշերելու հայ հոգևորականի մոտ:
Առևտրականներին  ներս հրավիրելուց հետո հայ հոգևորականը իր հյուրերին ասում է որ, ճանապարհորդնե րից դրսում մարդ կա մնացած թող նրան ներս հրավիրեն:
Արաբները ասում են, որ բոլորը ներսում են իսկ դրսում մնացել է միայն ուղտապանը:
Հայ հոգևորականը ուղտապանին ներս է բերում նստացնում է իր կողքին ,մեծ պատվի է արժանացնում և ներկաներին ասում է որ ,այս պատանին աստծո ընտրյալ է նա դառնալու է նոր հավատամքի առաջնորդ:
Հայ հոգևորականը իր հայտնության դիմաց Մուհամմեդից խոստում է  պահանջում,  որ նա որևէ դեպքում չի պատերազմի հայերի դեմ:Մուհամմեդը համաձայնվում է և ըստ արաբական ավանդույթի երբեք ինքը՝Մուհամմեդը  չի պատերազմում հայերի դեմ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> gartalov Korane, khoselov Musalmanneri hed, abrelov Islamagan yergrneroom, miayn garoghem asel vor ashkharhi amena HIMAR grone Islamene! Musalmannere hents mishd haghtoghen yeghel, vorovhedev irents grone irents azade toghel sbanoochian. Nrank garoghen sbanel voch Musalmannerin arants vochmi meghk gordzel.
> Moratsek Islame! Himaroochoone!


_տեքստը ռուսերեն է, որովհետև ՀՀ-ում 5 հատ հազիվ հայերեն Ղուրան կա, այս պահին դեռ չունեմ_ :Wink:  խնդրվում է ինձ ներքոնշյալ սուրահներով չդատել :Jpit: 

*13(13).* Paзвe вы нe cтaнeтe cpaжaтьcя c людьми, кoтopыe нapyшили cвoи клятвы и дyмaли oб изгнaнии пocлaнникa? Oни нaчaли c вaми пepвый paз. Paзвe вы бoитecь иx? Beдь Aллaxa cлeдyeт бoльшe бoятьcя, ecли вы вepyющиe.

*14(14).* *Cpaжaйтecь c ними, — нaкaжeт иx Aллax вaшими pyкaми*, и oпoзopит иx, и пoмoжeт вaм пpoтив ниx, и иcцeлит гpyдь y людeй вepyющиx,

*29(29).* *Cpaжaйтecь c тeми, ктo нe вepyeт в Aллaxa* и в пocлeдний дeнь, нe зaпpeщaeт тoгo, чтo зaпpeтил Aллax и Eгo пocлaнник, и нe пoдчиняeтcя peлигии иcтиннoй — из тex, кoтopым ниcпocлaнo пиcaниe, пoкa oни нe дaдyт oткyпa cвoeй pyкoй, бyдyчи yнижeнными.

*40(39).* Дoзвoлeнo тeм, c кoтopыми cpaжaютcя, зa тo, чтo oни oбижeны... *Пoиcтинe, Aллax мoжeт пoмoчь им*, —

_Ղուրանից. 9 գլխից /Զղջում/ և 22 գլխից /Խաջ/_





> Համաձայն մահմեդական աստվածաբանների Մուհամմեդը չի եղել նոր կրոնի հիմ նադիր բայց եղել է վերջին առաքյալը: Ըստ իսլամի գաղափարախոսների Մուհամմերդի նախորդներն էին Հիսուսը,Հովհաննեսը,Մովսեսը,Աբրահամը և այլ առաքյալներ: Մուհամմեդը ասում է, որ աստված ինձ տարավ ուղղիղ ճանապարհով դեպի Իբրահիմի համայնք խանիֆների մոտ:Եւ նա   բազմաստվածապշտ չէր:                                    
> Մուհամմեդը իր առաքելությունը կառուցել էր Աբրահամի և Հիսուսի գաղափարա խոսությունների հիման վրա,շատ հետաքրքրական է, որ իր Մուհամմեդի  գաղափարախոսության տարածման առաջին ժամանակաշրջանում աղոթքների  ժամանակ դեմքով մահմեդականները նայում էին դեպի Երուսաղեմը, միայն նրանից հետո ,երբ հրեաները բացեյբաց սկսեցին մատնանշել երիտասարդ Մուհամմեդի 
> սխալները ,նա իր աղոթքների ժամանակ հայացքը ուղղում է Մեքքային:
> Մ.թ. 571-ին համաձայն ավանդապատումների արաբական Մեքքա քաղաքում Հաշիմի միության (կլան) Քուրայշ ցեղի մոտ ծնվեց Մուհամմեդը: Մուհամմեդին  առաջինը որպես առաքյալ ճանաչել է հայ հոգևորականը ,երբ Մուհամմեդը ուղտապան էր իր առևտրական հորեղբոր մոտ:
>  Այսպիսին է ավանդապատումը Մուհամմեդը 13 տարեկան էր և ծառայում էր որպես ուղտապան իր հորղեբոր մոտ :Առևտրական ճանապարհորդություններից մեկի ժամա նակ արաբների քարավանը կանգ է առնում գիշերելու հայ հոգևորականի մոտ:
> Առևտրականներին  ներս հրավիրելուց հետո հայ հոգևորականը իր հյուրերին ասում է որ, ճանապարհորդնե րից դրսում մարդ կա մնացած թող նրան ներս հրավիրեն:
> Արաբները ասում են, որ բոլորը ներսում են իսկ դրսում մնացել է միայն ուղտապանը:
> Հայ հոգևորականը ուղտապանին ներս է բերում նստացնում է իր կողքին ,մեծ պատվի է արժանացնում և ներկաներին ասում է որ ,այս պատանին աստծո ընտրյալ է նա դառնալու է նոր հավատամքի առաջնորդ:
> Հայ հոգևորականը իր հայտնության դիմաց Մուհամմեդից խոստում է  պահանջում,  որ նա որևէ դեպքում չի պատերազմի հայերի դեմ:Մուհամմեդը համաձայնվում է և ըստ արաբական ավանդույթի երբեք ինքը՝Մուհամմեդը  չի պատերազմում հայերի դեմ:


Մեղապարտ, ինչ գրականությունից ես օգտվել? :Smile:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

1) աղբյուր Աշ-Շահրաստանի Մուհամմեդ իբն Աբդալ-Կարիմ 1980թ լեզուն գերմաներեն
2)աղբյուր Շտոլցբերգեր «Արաբների ավանդապատումները»   1760թ. լեզուն գերմաներեն
վերահրատարակություն 1955թ.

----------

Ambrosine (08.01.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Համաձայն Իբն Աբբասի «երբ առաքյալի տանջանքները շատացել էին և մոտ էր մահը նա ասաց «բերեք ինձ գրենական պիտույքներ  և ես ձեր համար կգրեմ այն որի շնորհիվ դուք չեք շեղվի ճշմարիտ ճանապարհից»: Որոշները ասացին, որ Ղուրանը բավարար է ներկաների կարծիքները բաժանվեցին երկու մասի և այդ ժամանակ Մուհամեդը ասաց «հեռացեք  կարիք չկա իմ ներկայությամբ վիճել»: 
Աբու Հուրայրը ասում է «Ալլահի ընտրյալի ասածներից ես հիշեցի այնքան ,եթե 
ամբողջը գրի առնվեր այն երկու անոթ կլցներ իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է նրանց  
բովանդակությանը ապա ես  մեկը հանձնեցի մարդկանց  եթե ես երկրորդը նույնպես հանձնեի մարդկանց ապա  իմ կոկորդը անպայման կկտրեին»:
 Ինչ որ մի բան խանգարել է խալիֆաթի երկրորդ ճշմարիտ հավատացյալ  Օմարին գրել և հնչեցնել Մուհամմեդի երկրորդ մտքերը այդ նույն մտքերի մասին վախենում էր խոսել նաև Աբու Հուրայրը: Ամենայն հավանականությանբ Մուհամմերդի երկրորդ ցանկությունը կապված էր Քրիստոսի հետ:Մուհամմեդը հասիդներից մեկում ասում է,որ «բոլոր մարդկանցից  Հիսուսին ենք ամենամոտը մենք»:Մեկ ուրիշ հասիդում, որ օրինակ է բերում ալ-Քուրտուբին Մուհամմեդը հաստատում է որ, ինքը և Հիսուսը մեկ գերեզմանում են թաղվելու և մեկ գերեզմանից նրանք միասին  հարյություն կառնեն»:
Ալ-Բուխարի և Մուսլիմի  «հավաստի» հավաքածուի մեջ Մուհամմեդը դիմում է իր համախոհներին այսպիսի հետաքրքիր կտակով«ինչ կլինի ձեր հետ երբ Մարիամի Որդին կհայտնվի ձեր մոտ և կդառնա ձեր իմամը»: Ղուրանի մեջ Քրիստոսին նվիրված կան 93 այաթ:

----------

Բարձրահասակ (10.01.2009), Սելավի (10.01.2009)

----------


## Megabyzus

Սիրէլի ընկեր, ես կարդացել եմ Ղորանը թէ Պարսկերէնով թէ Արաբերէնով: Մուսալմանները շատերը նաեւ չգիտեն ինչ է նշանակում Ղորան!

----------


## Ambrosine

> Սիրէլի ընկեր, ես կարդացել եմ Ղորանը թէ Պարսկերէնով թէ Արաբերէնով: Մուսալմանները շատերը նաեւ չգիտեն ինչ է նշանակում Ղորան!


ինձ հետ ես, թե Մեղապարտի? :Smile:

----------


## Megabyzus

Քեզ հետ եմ սիրելի ընկեր :Wink:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Քեզ հետ եմ սիրելի ընկեր


Բավականին առաջադիմություն կա քո առաջին և վերջին գրառման մեջ:
Հիշեցման կարոգվ, բոլոր կրոնները այդ թվում նաև իսլամը սկզբից մարդուն հայտարարտում է անհավատ հետո սպանում,այստեղ ընդհամենը իրավունքի խնդիր է ով կարող է հայտարարել մարդուն անհավատ,իսլամի դեպքում յուրաքանչյուրը եթե զուրկ է մարդկային արժանիքներից:
Այդպես վարվեց սինեդրոնը Հիսուսի հետ,այդպես վարվեց եկեղեցիական ինկվիցիան Բրունոյի հետ,այդպես վարվեցին իսլամական ծայրահեղականները թուրքիայի գլխավորությամբ մեր հետ,այդպես վարվեցին գերմանական նացիները  հրեաների դեմ այդպես են վարվում պալեստինցիները և հրեաները իրար նկատմամբ այժմ:
Ինձ համար իսլամի թեման շատ կարևոր է քան որ,ապրում ենք իսլամական միջա
վայրում :Իսկ ժամանակային առումով իսլամական ծայրահեղականների  մտածողությունը  դեռևս համարժեք է 1700-ական թվականների քրիստոնեական մտածողությանը:

----------

Սելավի (10.01.2009)

----------


## Karina

Ղուրանում ասվում է. "Եթե չես կարող կտրել թշնամուդ ձեռքը, համբուրիր այն" :Bad:  ահա թե ինչ է քարոզվում այնտեղ: Երկերեսանիություն և կեղծավորություն:

----------


## Սելավի

> Ղուրանում ասվում է. "Եթե չես կարող կտրել թշնամուդ ձեռքը, համբուրիր այն" ահա թե ինչ է քարոզվում այնտեղ: Երկերեսանիություն և կեղծավորություն:


Կարինա  ջան  դու  էլ  այդ  միտքը  հենց  այդպես  ուղիղ   հասկացել  էս  չէ՞:
Մի  գուցե  ուզումա  ասի  եթե  չես  կարողանում  խավարի  մեջ  ապրող  մարդուն,  Աստծու  լույսից  հեռու  մարդուն,  սերը  չճանաչող  մարդուն  իմա՝  «  փոխաբերական  թշնամուդ» միտքը  լուսավորես,  պայծառացնես  Աստվածային  իմաստությամբ, « փոխաբերական  կտրես  խավարի  մտքից,  կտրես  ձեռքը»   միևնույննա  հետը  մտերմություն   ու  եղբայրություն  արա, « փոխաբերական  համբուրիր  ձեռքը»  Հը՞  թե  ես  սխալվում  եմ:

----------

DavitH (20.01.2010), REAL_ist (22.01.2009), Վարպետ (18.01.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Կարինա  ջան  դու  էլ  այդ  միտքը  հենց  այդպես  ուղիղ   հասկացել  էս  չէ՞:
> Մի  գուցե  ուզումա  ասի  եթե  չես  կարողանում  խավարի  մեջ  ապրող  մարդուն,  Աստծու  լույսից  հեռու  մարդուն,  սերը  չճանաչող  մարդուն  իմա՝  «  փոխաբերական  թշնամուդ» միտքը  լուսավորես,  պայծառացնես  Աստվածային  իմաստությամբ, « փոխաբերական  կտրես  խավարի  մտքից,  կտրես  ձեռքը»   միևնույննա  հետը  մտերմություն   ու  եղբայրություն  արա, « փոխաբերական  համբուրիր  ձեռքը»  Հը՞  թե  ես  սխալվում  եմ:


Քո ասածը ավելի շատ այնպիսի տարբերակ է, որ ցանկալի կլիներ, որ դա լիներ :Smile: 
իսկ քանի որ Ղուրանը առավել ռեալիստական է, իմ կարծիքով այնտեղ ուղիղ իմաստով գրվածքներ շատ կլինեն. չեմ պնդում, որովհետև կոնկրետ Ղուրանը ամբողջությամբ դեռ չեմ կարդացել :Wink:

----------


## Սելավի

> Քո ասածը ավելի շատ այնպիսի տարբերակ է, որ ցանկալի կլիներ, որ դա լիներ
> իսկ քանի որ Ղուրանը առավել ռեալիստական է, իմ կարծիքով այնտեղ ուղիղ իմաստով գրվածքներ շատ կլինեն. չեմ պնդում, որովհետև կոնկրետ Ղուրանը ամբողջությամբ դեռ չեմ կարդացել


Աստղ  ջան  թող  քեզ  չշփոթեցնի  այն  միտքը  որ  գրել  էի  « թե՞  ես  սխալվում  եմ» բառակապակցությունը:
  Այդ  ձեռք  կտրելու  միտքը  հենց  այդ  կոնտեքստումա,  որը  ես  վերևում  բացատրել  էի,  քանի  որ  Ղուրանը  նույն  պես  տրվելա  Աստվածայինից  և  մեծ  սիրով,  իսկ  թե  Աստված  ինչույա  այդ  կերպով  խոսում  մարդկանց  հետ,  ոչ  թե  պարզ  եղանակով  որ  ամեն  բան  հասկանալի  լինի,  դա   արդեն   ուրիշ  հարցա  և  շատ  ավելի   խորիմաստ: 
Նույն  ձևի  մտքեր  կհանդիպես  նաև  Աստվածաշնչում,  այսինքը  Աստված  նույն  կերպովա    խոսում  բոլոր  Սուրբ   Գրքերում:

----------

REAL_ist (22.01.2009), Վարպետ (18.01.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> Ղուրանում ասվում է. "Եթե չես կարող կտրել թշնամուդ ձեռքը, համբուրիր այն" ահա թե ինչ է քարոզվում այնտեղ: Երկերեսանիություն և կեղծավորություն:


Պետք չէ այդքան հապշտապ եզրակացություն անել,որովհետև հնարավոր է ուրիշ իմաստով է ասված,օրինակ Քրիստոսն ասում է եթե ապտակում են այտիդ մի կողմին մյուսն էլ դեմ տուր,այսինքն կարող ենք եզրակացնել որ Քրիստոսը մարդկանց ասում  է ապրեք գլուխներդ կախ և եթե ստորացնում են այնպես արեք որ նորից ստորացնեն,բայց իրականում Քրիստոսը ուրիշ բան է նկատի ունեցել,այնպես որ չպետք է այդքան շուտ եզրակացություններ անել:

----------

Վարպետ (18.01.2009)

----------


## Megabyzus

> Ղուրանում ասվում է. "Եթե չես կարող կտրել թշնամուդ ձեռքը, համբուրիր այն" ահա թե ինչ է քարոզվում այնտեղ: Երկերեսանիություն և կեղծավորություն:


Այդ կարող ենք իմանալ թէ ո՞ր սուրա եւ այա ում է ասւել այս խոսքը:  :Think:

----------


## Karina

Չեմ կարող նշել կոնկրետ սուրան...

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Իսլամական ավանդապատումները ասում են, որ Մեքքայից հյուսիս, Յասրիբի օազիսում ապրում էին հրեական դավանանքին պատկանող՝ Բանու Քուրայզա, Բանու Նադիր,Բանու Կայնուկա ցեղերը: Իսլամի հիմնադիրը իր մարգարեության ընթացքում ճակատամարտել է կայնուկա, նադիր,կուրայզ և հայիբար հրեադավան ցեղերի հետ:Կարճ հակասությունից հետո Մուհամմեդականներին հաջողվեց 624 թվականին Մեդինայից վռնդել հուդայական Բան Կայնուկա ցեղին: Համզայի և Օմարի կողմից նոր գաղափարախոսությունը ընդունվեց  որպես նոր կրոն, այս քայլը ամրացրեց Մուհամմեդի դիրքերը և տրվեց նրան հնարավորություն դուրս գալ ընդհատակից և Քաբայում ազատ աղոթելու: 625 թվականի Բանու Նադիր հրեադավան ցեղի ներկայացուցիչները սպանեցին նոր դավանանքի քարոզիչ ներին, նրանք Մեդինում մահափորձ պատրասեցին Մուհհամեդի դեմ, մահա փորձը բացահայտվեց  և հրեադավան ցեղը հեռացավ քաղաքից: 626 թվականին Մուհամմեդը ոչնչացրեց հրեադավան Բանու Նադիր ցեղին, 627 թվականին Մուհամմեդականների կողմից  ոչնչացվեց նաև հրեադավան Բանու Կուրույզա ցեղը, 628 թվականին Մուհամմեդը կործանեց Հայբար օազիսը: Այս պահից սկսված նոր կրոնական գաղափարախոսության համար լուրջ արգելքներ չկային: 
Մահվանից առաջ Մուհամմեդը կարողացավ իսլամի դրոշի տակ հավաքել արաբական աշխարհը, դառնալով նոր միաստվածության իսլամական գաղափա րախոսության և պետության հիմնադիր,632 թվականին 63 տարեկան հասակում Մարգարեն մահացավ: 

                                         Մուհամմեդի ժամանակաշրջան
  570 — Մուհամմեդի ծնունդը
  610 – Գաբրիել-Ջեբրաիլ հրեշտակը և Մուհամմեդին և Ղուրանի հայտնությունը 
  614 – Մուհամմեդի առաքելության սկիզբը
   619 – Մուհամմեդի երկինք համբարձվելը՝Միրաջ
   622 —Մուհամմեդի Մեքքայից Մեդին տեղափոխվելը :
   630 – Մուհամմեդի վերադարձը Մեքքա և Քաբուի ազատումը կուռքերից:
   632- Մուհամմհեդի մահը
Մուհամմեդի մահվանից հետո նոր միաստվածության իսլամական գաղափարախո սության, կրոնի մեջ ըստ մահմեդական սովորության, որպես առաջին չորս ճշմա րիտ խալիֆ առաջնորդներ ընդունում են Աբու Բակրինին (632-634), Օմար Իբն Ալ-Խատտաբինին (634-644), Օսամա Իբն Աֆֆանիննին(644-656) և Ալի Իբն Աբի Թալի բինին (656-661):
(Մեջ բերում իսլամական հանրագիտարանից)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

_Մեր տարածաշրջանում 651 թվականին Միաստվածությունը հաստատվեց Իրա նում,որը աշխարհին հայտնի է Իսլամ անվան տակ, իսկ մեզ «Մահմեդականություն» անվամբ:Այս նոր գաղափարախոսության մասին մեր ունեցած տեղեկությունները և պատկերացումները շատ հակասական են:           

_ 
* Մուհամմեդականություն*

Համաձայն ավանդապատումների, Մուհամմեդի ծնունդը գուշակված էր Աբրա համ-Իբրահիմի,Մովսես-Իսմաիլի, Հիսուս-Իսայի մարգարեների կողմից: Մուհամ մեդը, ըստ Ղուրանի, ընտրված էր  վերականգնելու Մեկ Աստծո հավատը: Որպես Աստծո կողմից ուղարկված մարգարե, ըստ ընդհանուր կարծիքի,  շարունակում է այսպես կոչված հրեական համարվող Աբրահամական երեք կրոններից մեկը, հու դաիզմի և քրիստոնեության հետ միասին:Մահմեդական կրոնի գաղափարախոս ները հաստատում են, որ բոլոր ընտրյալները ունեցել են իրենց օգնականները՝ Մովսեսին օգնում էր Ահարոնը, Երեմիային օգնում էր Բարուխը, Քրիստոսին օգնում էր  Պետրոս առաքյալը  ,Մուհամմեդին օգնում էր Ալին: 
Աստվածաշունչը չի հերքում Քրիստոսից հետո հաջորդ ընտրյալի մարգարեու թյունը, այդ պատճառով իսլամական աշխարհը Աբրահամական միաստվածու թյան շղթան համարում է ավարտված Մուհամմեդի մարգարեությամբ: Մուհամ մեդը ասում է, որ աստված ինձ տարավ ուղիղ ճանապարհով դեպի Իբրահիմի հա մայնք՝(حنيف , حنفاء ‎) հանիֆների մոտ, հանիֆները ներկայացնում էին վաղ արա բական միաստվածությունը՝ ատ-տաուհիդան:Իսլամի կարևորագույն առանձնա հատկու թյունը նրա խիստ միաստվածությունն է, որը բացարձակ և անպայման է:  
Մինչև իսլամը  հաստատվելը արաբները աշխարհին որևէ ծանրակշիռ մշակույթ չեն տվել:Իսլամի գաղափարախոսությամբ տոգորված արաբները 50 տարվա ըն թացքում աշխարհին տվեցին այլ որակի նոր մշակույթ:Մուհամմեդի քարոզչությու նից հետո եվրոասիական տարածաշրջանում և միջերկրական աֆրիկայի հատվա ծում տարբեր ժողովուրդների մեջ հաստատվեց միաստվածությունը՝ իսլամի գա ղափ արախոսության միջոցով: Հետագայում Իսլամը ձեռք բերեց հիմնական երեք ուղղություններ, որոնք են Սուննիթներ-Շիիթներ-Հարջիտներ: Շիիթական շարժ ման մեջ ամենահայտնի գաղափարախոսներից էր Իբն Սաբիդը, որը ծագումով հրեա էր, նրա երևույթի մասին մշտապես խոսում են սունիթները: 
Իսլամի գաղաթարախոսության հիմնական աղբյուրը Ղուրանն է (արաբերեն ալ-կուրան, որը մեկնաբանվում է որպես բարձրաձայն կարդալ) նա կազմված է սուրայ ներից՝ այսինքն  պատմություններից, աղոթքներից և Մուհամմեդի քարոզներից:
Հավատամքի հաջորդ աղբյուրը հանդիսանում է Սուննան(սոննա-ան-նաբի, մար գարեի կյանքը և գործունեությունը ):Սուննան կազմված է «հասիդներից», որոնք ասված են Մուհամմեդի կողմից: Նրանցից յուրաքանչյուրը բաժանվում է երկու մա սի՝«մատն»-բուն տեքստերը և «իսադ» այդ տեքստի բացատրությունները, որը հաս տատում է նրա իսկությունը: Ղուրանը մարդկանց առաջնորդում է փրկության աստ վածային դրվածքի միջոցով, որը  կոչվում է «Դին», այն համարժեք է Աստվածային օրենքին:Դինը կազմված է երեք հիմնական էլեմենտից, առաջինը «իսլամի հինգ հիմնասյուներ» են՝
1) Միաստվածության հավատամք և Մուհամմեդի առաքելություն:
2) Ամենօրյա հինգանգամյա աղոթք
3) Տարին մեկ անգամ պաս Ռամազան ամսին
4) Աղքատներին կատարված բարեգործության ավելացում 
5) Ուխտագնացություն  (գոնե մեկ անգամ) Մեքքա (հաջ). 
Երկրորդը «Իման» (հավատ) հասկացվում է որպես վկա իր հավատի օբյեկտին, որը կազմված է չորս մասից
1) Միաստվածություն
2) ՀավատՆրա առաքյալությանը և գրվածքներին
3) Հավատ Հրեշտակներին
4) Հավատ մահվանից հետո Հարյությանը  և դատի օրվանը
Երրորդը Իսհան «բարի գործեր»:
Համաձայն մահմեդական աստվածաբանների, Մուհամմեդը չի եղել նոր կրոնի հիմ նադիր, բայց եղել է Միաստվածության վերջին մարգարեն: Մուհամմեդը մարգարե էր, նա կարող էր խոսել անցյալի ներկայի և ապագայի մասին, նա պատահական մարդ չէ Միաստվածության գաղափարախոսության մեջ, նա համարվում է Աբրա համի սերունդը՝ Իսմաիլից: Ժամանակակից աստվածաբանությունը ընդունում է Մուհամմենին որպես աբրահամական Միաստվածության մարգարե, սակայն Իսլամի քննադատները շատ հաճախ  շրջանցում են այս Էական երևույթը: 
Ըստ իսլամի գաղափարախոսների՝ Մուհամմեդի նախորդներն էին Հիսուսը, Հով հաննեսը, Մովսեսը, Աբրահամը և այլ մարգարեներ: Մուհամմեդը իր առաքելու թյունը կառուցել էր Աբրահամի և Հիսուսի գաղափարախոսությունների հիման վրա,շատ հետաքրքրական է, որ Մուհամմեդի գաղափարախոսության տարածման առաջին ժամանակաշրջանում աղոթքների ժամանակ մահմեդականները դեմքով նայում էին դեպի Երուսաղեմը, միայն նրանից հետո, երբ հրեաները բացե ի բաց սկսեցին մատնանշել երիտասարդ Մուհամմեդի սխալները,մահմեդականները աղոթքների ժամանակ հայացքը ուղղեցին  Մեքքային:
Մ.թ.571-թվականին, համաձայն ավանդապատումների, արաբական Մեքքա քաղաքում,  Հաշիմի միության Քուրայշ ցեղի մոտ, որոնց  ձեռքում էր գտնվում Քաբայի  տաճարի բանալին ծնվեց Մուհամմեդը: Սա ասում է այն մասին, որ նա պատահական անձնավորություն չէր, նա անպայման դաստիարակված պետք  է լիներ Քաբայի պաշտամունքի սովորություններով:Մուհամմեդի հայրը՝ Աբդալլահը մահացել էր մինչև զավակի ծնվելը, նրա մայր Ամինան մահացավ, երբ նա վեց տարեկան էր: 
Մուհամմեդի դաստիարակությամբ զբաղվել է նրա պապը՝Աբդալ Մութթալիբը, որը խորը հավատացյալ էր, պապից հետո Մուհամմեդի դասիտարակությամբ զբաղվեց հորեղբայրը՝ Աբու Թալիբը: 
Մուհամմեդի Մարգարեությունը հաստատող առաջին վկան համարվում է Բագի րա անունով քրիստոնեա հոգևորականը Սիրիայում:Սա հետաքրքիր ավանդապա տում է որը ունի երկու տարբերակ:Արաբական տարբերակում քրիստոնեա հոգևո րականի ազգությունը անհայտ է: Արաբների մոտ 25 տարի գերի մնացած Գերմա նացի ասպետի  մոտ այս ավանդազրույցի մեջ քրիստոնեա հոգևորականը ազգութ յամբ հայ է:
610 թվականին Մուհամմեդը, որպես արաբական աշխարհի ընտրյալ, առաջին անգամ  հայտնի է դառնում  Ջեբրայիլ-Գաբրիել հրեշտակի միջոցով: Մուհամմեդի տեսիլքում  հայտնվում է  Ջեբրայիլ-Գաբրիել հրեշտակը և ցուցադրում է  Մուհամ մեդին  բառեր և հրամայում է նրան արտասանել  ցույց տրված բառերը:
Մուհամմեդը հրաժարվեց, պատճառաբանելով, որ գրագետ չէ, այդ պատճառով չի կարող կարդալ, սակայն, հրեշտակը շարունակում էր պահանջել և հանկարծ մար գարեին բացվեցին այդ բառերի իմաստը, նրան հրամայվեց սովորել ցույց տրված  բառերը և նույնությամբ փոխանցել այն մարդկանց, սա առաջին հայտնությունն էր  որը իսլամական աշխարհին հայտնի է որպես՝ «Ղուրան»: Ղուրանը հասկացվում է որպես հավերժական անձեռակերտ՝ «Աստծո խոսք», հայտնություն, որն առաջին դեմքի կողմից բառ առ բառ թելադրվեց Մուհամմեդ մարգարեին: 
Մարգարեն իր ակտիվ քարոզները սկսել է  614 թվականից՝ Մեքքայում: Ավան դապատումները ասում են, որ 618-620 թվականներին հնարավորություն ստեղծվեց Մեքքացիների՝ այսինքն բազմաստվածների հետ համաձայնության գալու: Ըստ ավանդույթի, մի պահ նա կարծես թե համաձայնվեց Ալլահի կողքին տեսնել Մեք քայում ընդունված ալ-Լաթ և Մանաթ աստվածներին, իսկ Մեքքացիները պարտա վորվում էին առաջին տեղը հատկացնել Ալլահին:
 619 թվականին Ալլահի մարգարեն անցկացրեց իր մարգարեական կյանքի երկ րորդ կարևոր գիշերը՝ Համբարձման Գիշերը (Լեյլյաթ ալ-Միրաջ ):Հայտին է, որ նա արթնացավ քնից և կախարդական կենդանու վրա նստած տեղափոխվեց Երուսա ղեմ, Սինա սարի վրա երկինքը կիսվեց և բացվեց ճանապարհը, որով Մարգարեն հասավ Տիրոջ գահին, սակայն և նրան և նրան ուղղեկցող Գաբրիել-Ջեբրաիլ հրեշ տակին տրված չէր անցնել թույլատրելի սահմանը:Այդ գիշեր ընտրյալին տրվեց նոր գաղափարախոսութան աղոթքի օրենքը:Մարգարեն նույն գիշեր հանդիպեց և զրուցեց Արարչի մյուս մարգարեների հետ, այդ թվում Հիսուսի-Իսայի,Մովսեսի-Մուսայի, Աբրահամի-Իբրահիմի հետ:
Հայտնությունը ավելի ամրապնդեց Մուհամմեդին, որը այս անգամ քարոզում էր ապագա հարության մասին: Նոր ուսմունքի Մարգարեն քարոզում էր, որ հարու թյամբ հավատացյալները կստանան հավերժական երանելիություն, իսկ անհա վատը հավիտենական տանջանք: 
Նոր ուսմունքի Մարգարեն, որպես Փրկության երաշխիք, հռչակեց հետևյալ մար գարեությունը՝ «Չկա ուրիշ աստված Ալլահից բացի և նրա մարգարե Մուհամ մեդից»: Այս նոր գաղափարախոսությունը Մեքքայում Քուրեյշիթի ծերակույտի  մեջ բերեց կրոնական բաժանում և առաջ բերեց  թշնամանք622 թվականի հունիսին Մարգարեի հետևորդները Մեքքայից  սկսեցին տեղափոխ վել Յասրիբ, սեպտեմբերի 24-ին Մուհամմեդը նույնպես եկավ Յասրիբ  և տեղավոր վեց Քուբա կոչվող տարածքում:Այդ պահից սկսված Յասրիբը դառնում է առաքյալի քաղաքը և ստանում է  Մադինատ ալ Նաբի անունը: Մահմեդականության մեջ տո մարը հիմնադրման ավանդապատումը կապվում է Մուհամմեդի Մեքքայից Մա դինա տեղափոխվելու հետ ,որը տեղի էր ունեցել 622 թվականին:  
Նոր կրոնի գաղափարախոսների Մեդինում հաստատվելուց հետո սկսվում է կրո նական և գաղափարախոսական հակասությունը՝ նրա, հուդայականության, արաբ-հեթանոսների միջև: 
Իսլամական ավանդապատումները ասում են, որ Մեքքայից հյուսիս, Յասրիբի օազիսում ապրում էին հրեական դավանանքին պատկանող՝ Բանու Քուրայզա, Բանու Նադիր,Բանու Կայնուկա ցեղերը: Իսլամի հիմնադիրը իր մարգարեության ընթացքում ճակատամարտել է կայնուկա, նադիր,կուրայզ և հայիբար հրեադավան ցեղերի հետ:Կարճ հակասությունից հետո Մուհամմեդականներին հաջողվեց 624 թվականին Մեդինայից վռնդել հուդայական Բան Կայնուկա ցեղին: Համզայի և Օմարի կողմից նոր գաղափարախոսությունը ընդունվեց  որպես նոր կրոն, այս քայլը ամրացրեց Մուհամմեդի դիրքերը և տրվեց նրան հնարավորություն դուրս գալ ընդհատակից և Քաբայում ազատ աղոթելու: 625 թվականի Բանու Նադիր հրեադավան ցեղի ներկայացուցիչները սպանեցին նոր դավանանքի քարոզիչ ներին, նրանք Մեդինում մահափորձ պատրասեցին Մուհհամեդի դեմ, մահա փորձը բացահայտվեց  և հրեադավան ցեղը հեռացավ քաղաքից: 626 թվականին Մուհամմեդը ոչնչացրեց հրեադավան Բանու Նադիր ցեղին, 627 թվականին Մուհամմեդականների կողմից  ոչնչացվեց նաև հրեադավան Բանու Կուրույզա ցեղը, 628 թվականին Մուհամմեդը կործանեց Հայբար օազիսը: Այս պահից սկսված նոր կրոնական գաղափարախոսության համար լուրջ արգելքներ չկային: 
Մահվանից առաջ Մուհամմեդը կարողացավ իսլամի դրոշի տակ հավաքել արաբական աշխարհը, դառնալով նոր միաստվածության իսլամական գաղափա րախոսության և պետության հիմնադիր,632 թվականին 63 տարեկան հասակում Մարգարեն մահացավ: 
*(շարունակելի)*

----------

Ambrosine (12.04.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Մուհամմեդի ժամանակաշրջան
  570 — Մուհամմեդի ծնունդը
  610 – Գաբրիել-Ջեբրաիլ հրեշտակը և Մուհամմեդին և Ղուրանի հայտնությունը 
  614 – Մուհամմեդի առաքելության սկիզբը
   619 – Մուհամմեդի երկինք համբարձվելը՝Միրաջ
   622 —Մուհամմեդի Մեքքայից Մեդին տեղափոխվելը :
   630 – Մուհամմեդի վերադարձը Մեքքա և Քաբուի ազատումը կուռքերից:
   632- Մուհամմհեդի մահը
Մուհամմեդի մահվանից հետո նոր միաստվածության իսլամական գաղափարախո սության, կրոնի մեջ ըստ մահմեդական սովորության, որպես առաջին չորս ճշմա րիտ խալիֆ առաջնորդներ ընդունում են Աբու Բակրինին (632-634), Օմար Իբն Ալ-Խատտաբինին (634-644), Օսամա Իբն Աֆֆանիննին(644-656) և Ալի Իբն Աբի Թալի բինին (656-661):Համաձայն Սուֆիական ավանդույթի, Մուհամմեդը հավատանքի գաղտնիք ուներ, որը տարբերվում էր ընդունված ընհանուրից և այդ գաղտնիքի մասին գիտեր ոմն Հուզայֆին:
Մուհամմեդ մարգարեի մահը դարերի ընթացքում պարուրվել են մի շարք լեգենդնե րով, նրա մահը ուղղեկցվում է որոշակի տարօրինակություններով: Ներկայացնենք մի քանի հատվածներ այդ ավանդապատումերից: 632 թվականին Մուհամմեդը ար դեն ծանր հիվանդ էր, սակայն նա կարողացավ  մեկնել Մեքքա և կատարել իր վեր ջին հաջ- ուխտագնացությունը: 
Մայիսի վերջին Մուհամմեդը դեռևս բավարար ուժ ուներ Օսամին արշավանքի ճա նապարհելու համար,սակայն բանակը շատ հեռու չգնաց, բոլորը անհանգստացած էին առաքյալի առողջությամբ, բոլորը հասկանում էին, որ նրա մահվանից հետո կսկսվի իշխանության համար պայքար և այդ պատճառով կարիք չկար հեռու գնալու, Օսամի բանկաը Մեդինից գտնվում էր կես օրվա հեռավորության վրա: 
Օսամի գնալուց հետո, Մուհամմեդի առողջական վիճակը կտրուկ վատացավ, գի շերը նրան տանջում էին  ցնորքները  նա շատ պարզորեն  ձայներ էր լսում,  որոնք կանչում էին նրան,այդ մահացածներն էին, որոնք պահանջում էին, որ նա աղոթի իրենց համար, հիմա և անմիջապես: 
Նա արթնացավ սարսափից և այն մտքից ,որ չի կատարել իր կարևոր պարտքը:Այն ժամանակից սկսված, երբ Ալլահը կանչեց նրան, նա ոչ մի անգամ չհակառակվեց նրա կամքին ,չշեղեց ոչ մի բառ և չթաքցրեց ոչինչ: Նա միշտ ճանապարհում էր հա վատացյալներին և աղոթում էր նրանց գերեզմանների վրա:Սակայն, տաս տարվա ընթացքում մահացան հարյուրավոր մարդիկ, կանայք, երեխաներ, ստրուկներ, որոնց  նույնիսկ  անունները նա չգիտեր ,Մուհամմեդը նրանց համար չէր աղոթել և չէր կատարել իր մարգարեի պարտքը: 
Հարկավոր էր շտապել:Մուհամմեդը կանչեց ստրուկին և հրամայեց անմիջապես տանել իրեն գերեզմանոց:Ինձ հրամայված է աղոթել նրանց համար, բացատրեց Մուհամմեդը: Ստրուկի օգնությամբ, նա սրբազան Մեդինայի փողոցներով շաժվեց դեպի հասարակական գերեզմանոց:Կես գիշեր էր....Ստրուկի խոսքերով ,աղոթքը վերջացնելուց հետո Մուհամմեդը բացականչեց, խաղաղություն ձեզ գերեզմանի մարդիկ,երջանկություն է մեզ համար, որ դուք մեռաք,խավարի ալիքը բերում է փոր ձանքները և ամեն հաջորդը ահավոր կլինի նախորդից:Այդ գիշերվանից սկսված Մուհամմեդի վիճակը սկսվեց կտրուկ վատանալ: Նա հազիվ էր կարողանում հաս նել մզկիթ՝ աղոթքը ղեկավարելու համար:Հիվանդությունը հաղթեց Մուհամմեդին, Մայմունայի տան մեջ առաջին անգամ նա կորցրեց գիտակցությունը, գիտակցութ յան գալով նա չէր կարողանում վեր կենալ:
Նա խնդրեց, որ իրեն ազատեն ամենօրյա տնից տուն տեղափոխվելու պարտա վորությունից և իրեն հանձնեն Այշայի խնամակալությանը:Ալին և որդի Աբբասը  դժվարությանբ Մուհամմեդին տեղափոխեցին: Մայմունան ցանկացավ նրան բու ժել, ինչ որ դեղորայքով բերված եթոպիայից բայց նա հրաժարվեց,դրա փոխարեն նա խնդրեց իրեն համար ջուր բերել Մեդինայի յոթ ջրհորներից: Ջուրը բերեցին նստեցրեցին մարգարեին կոճղի վրա և սկսեցին նրա ցանկությամբ սառը ջուրը լցնել գլխին,նա դիմանում էր այդ տառապանքին, չնայած, որ գոռում էր ցավից:
 Հաջորդ օրը նա արդեն չէր կարողանում կանգնել՝ նույնիսկ աղոթքի համար , օգնե ցին նրան կանգնել, սակայն նա անմիջապես կորցրեց գիտակցությունը և ընկավ, արթնանալուց հետո նա խնդրեց իրեն  կանգնեցնել, սակայն  նորից ընկավ և այսպես կրկնվեց մի քանի անգամ:Դրանից հետո նա համակերպվեց, մինչև մզկիթ նա արդեն ի վիճակի չէր գնալ, աղոթքը փորձեց ղեկավարել Օմարը, սակայն ժողո վուրդը չնդունեց Օմարին: Այդ ժամանակ Մուհամմեդը այդ պարտականությունը հանձնեց Աբու Բակրուին,մի գուցե նաև չհանձնեց ,բոլորը հասկանում էին, որ նա շուտով կմեռնի, իշխանությունը նրա ձեռքում չէ:
Նրանից բոլորը հեռացան,միայն Այշան էր տեսնում և խնամում նրան:Աբու Բա կուրը,Օմարը,Ալին միքանի րոպեով գալիս և արագ հեռանում էին:Նրանք շատ խիստ զբաղված էին, նրանց անհանգստացնում էր իսլամի ճակատագիրը, ով կլինի առաքյալի հետնորդը՝ սա նրանց համար կյանքի և մահվան խնդիր էր:
 Ումն էր ցանկանում տեսնել Մուհամմեդը գլխավորին, իրենից հետո:Ոչ ոք չէր հարցնում իրեն այդ մասին,իսկ նա լռում էր: Նա գիտեր, որ ոչինչ չի կարող անել, հավատացյալները չեն հաստատի նրա ընտրությունը, եթե Մուհամմեդի ընտրյալը չանցնի, չնտրվածին  կսպանեն:Ոչ ոք, չի համարձակվի կենդանի թողնել մարդուն, որին Մարգարեն համարել է իր հետնորդը: Մուհամեդը լռում էր, ամեն դեպքում նրանից վախենում էին,վախենում էին նրա վերջին կամքից, չմտածված բառից, անընդունելի հայտնությունից:
Նա զառանցում էր և հաճախ ընկնում էր մոռացության գիրկը, կորցնելով խոսելու ունակությունը: Մեկ անգամ երբ գիտակցության եկավ, նա խնդրեց ,որ իրեն գրենա կան պիտույքներ բերեն, ցանկանում էր ինչ որ բան թելադրել:Ոչ-ոք չպատաս խանեց ,ոչ-ոք չշարժվեց, սա վերջն էր, նա էլ ոչինչ նրանցից չխնդրեց:
Համաձայն Իբն Աբբասի «երբ առաքյալի տանջանքները շատացել էին և մոտ էր մահը, նա ասաց «բերեք ինձ գրենական պիտույքներ  և ես ձեր համար կգրեմ այն, որի շնորհիվ դուք չեք շեղվի ճշմարիտ ճանապարհից»: Որոշները ասացին, որ Ղու րանը բավարար է, ներկաների կարծիքները բաժանվեցին երկու մասի և այդ ժամա նակ Մուհամեդը ասաց. «հեռացե'ք,  կարիք չկա իմ ներկայությամբ վիճել»: 
Աբու Հուրայրը ասում է՝ «Ալլահի ընտրյալի ասածներից ես հիշեցի, այնքան եթե ամ բողջը գրի առնվեր այն երկու անոթ կլցներ, իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է նրանց  բովանդա կությանը, ապա ես  մեկը հանձնեցի մարդկանց, եթե ես երկրորդը նույնպես հան ձնեի մարդկանց, ապա  իմ կոկորդը անպայման կկտրեին»:
 Ինչ-որ մի բան խանգարել է խալիֆաթի երկրորդ ճշմարիտ խալիֆ Օմարին և  Աբու Հուրայրին- Abu Horaira (արաբ. أبو هريرة‎‎ ) (603-681) ծնված Եմենում,նրա ծննդյան անունն է Աբդ ալ Շամս(արևապաշտ) գրել,  հնչեցնել Մուհամմեդի երկրորդ, ամե նայն հավանականությանբ Մուհամմերդի երկրորդ մտքերը կամ կտակը հավանա բար կապված էր Քրիստոսի հետ:
Մուհամմեդը հասիդներից մեկում ասում է,որ «բոլոր մարդկանցից  Հիսուսին ենք ամենամոտը մենք»:Մեկ ուրիշ հասիդում, որ օրինակ է բերում Ալ-Կուրտուբին, Մուհամմեդը հաստատում է, որ ինքը և Հիսուսը մեկ գերեզմանում են թաղվելու և մեկ գերեզմանից նրանք միասին  հարյություն կառնեն»:
Ալ-Բուխարի և Մուսլիմի  «հավաստի» հավաքածուի մեջ, Մուհամմեդը դիմում է իր համախոհներին այսպիսի հետաքրքիր կտակով՝«ինչ կլինի ձեր հետ, երբ Մարիամի Որդին կհայտնվի ձեր մոտ և կդառնա ձեր իմամը»:
Հայտի է որ, ըստ Ղուրանի Մուհամեդը նաև վիճաբանություն է ունեցել Նաջրանի քրիստոնեաների հետ: Ղուրանի մեջ Քրիստոսին նվիրված կան 93 այաթ, նրա մեծ մասը վերաբերվում է քրիստոնեական դոգմաներին՝  կապված վերամարմնավոր ման երևույթի հետ:Մուհամմեդը 169 այաթի 4-րդ սուրայում Հիսուսին կոչում է Հիսուս Խոսք և Ալլահի Հոգի:Հարկավոր է շեշտել, որ հալկա (արարել) և անիյա (հարել) աստծոն բնութագրող երևույթները Ղուրանում կիրառվում են Հիսուսի անվան հետ: Հիսուսը արարում է ինչպես Աստված իր շնչով՝ յանֆուհու (շունչ է տալիս):
Այս երևույթը հատուկ երանգ է ստանում, եթե մենք այն զուգահեռում ենք մահմե դական Քարրամիտ աղանդի ավանդապատումների հետ, որը ասում է մինչև Մու համմեդի ընտրյալ դառնալը նա հետևում է Հիսուսի օրենքներին: Հետաքրքրական է նաև այն փաստը, որ Մուհամմեդի առաջին կնոջ Այշաի հորեղբոր որդին՝ Հաջի Վարակա Բեն Նոֆալն մնաց քրիստոնեա և մահացավ որպես քրիստոնեա: 
Վարակա Բեն Նոֆալն համարվում է քրիստոնեության գիտակ և մարգարեի զրու ցակիցը ,նա  համարվում է Մոհամմեդի մարգարեությունը հաստաողը երկրոդ  վկան որը հաստատում է որ Մուհամմհեդը Մովսեսի և Հիսուսի պես մարգար է:
Համաձայն իսլամական ավանդապատումների, Մուհամմեդը մշտապես հանդի պում էր  արաբ քրիստոնիաների հետ և հաճույքով զրուցում էր նրանց հետ: Որոշ ները ասում էին, որ Մուհամմեդը մահացել է, որոշները ասում էին հակառակը, որ նա անմահ է:Աբու Բակրը և Օմարը հանգստացնում էին մուսուլմաններին որ, առաքյալի հիվանդությունը վտանգավոր չէ, նա արդեն առողջանում է: Հունսի 8-ին երբ  հավատացյալները գտնվում էին մզկիթում, Այշայի հյուղակի դռները բացվեց ին, վարագույրը հետ քաշվեց և մուտքի մեջ երևաց Մուհամմեդը,նրան օգնում էին և նա կանգնած էր կենդանի և անվնաս:
*(շարունակելի)*

----------

Ambrosine (13.04.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Այշայի դռներից մինչև մզկիթի դռները ընդհամենը 40 մետր էր,  հավատացյալները շատ լավ տեսնում էին առաքյալին, որոշները հավատացնում էին որ, նա ժպտում է: 
Մեկ րոպե կանգնելով, Մուհամմեդը ձեռքի թափահարումով ողջունեց ժողովրդին, դռները փակվեցին, բոլորը հանգստացան և գնացին իրենց գործին:Մի քամի ժա մանակ անց Մուհամմեդը մահացավ,Այշայի խոսքերով, Մուհամմեդի գլուխը  իր ծնկների  վրա էր, երբ նա նկատեց, որ նրա աչքերը սառեցին:Այշայի ճիչի վրա վազե ցին առաքյալի կանայք,նրանք բարձրաձայն ողբում էին, պատառոտում էին իրենց հագուստը և ծվատում էին իրենց դեմքը:Առաքյալի համար գերեզման փորեցին այն վայրում, որտեղ նա մահացել էր: Մուհամմեդի գերեզմանը  Քաբբայից հետո  երկ րորդ սրբայրն  է: 
Հարկավոր է նշել, որ Ղուրանի մեջ Մուհամմեդի անունը զուգահեռ  օգտագործվում է, Հիսուսի անունը  25 անգամ,նույնքան անգամ օգտագործվում է Ադամի անունը, Մովսեսի անունը օգտագործվում է 136 անգամ,Աբրահամի անունը 69 անգամ,Նոյը  43անգամ:Մուհամմեդի մարգարեության երրորդ,չորրորդ Հրեական հայտնի ռավին ներ Աբդուլլա Բեն Սալյամ է և Մուհարիկը: Մուհամմեդի մարգարեության հաջորդ վկաներն են Եմենի ռավիններ Վահբ Իբն Մունաբբահը և Քաբբ Ալ Ահբարը:
632 թվակաին Մուհամմեդի մահից հետո խալիֆ Աբու Բակրիի 4000 արաբ-Մուհամ մեդականների բանակը Սերջաբիլի գլխավորությամբ շրջապատեցին Սիրիական Բոսրա ամրոցը:Ամրոցը պաշտպանում էր բյուզանդական բանակը,որոնց չհա ջողվեց դիմակայել հարձակվողներին:Պաշարողներին օգնության հասած Հալիլի 1500 այրուձին և նահանգապետ Ռոմանի դավաճանությունը վճռեց ամրոցի ճակա տագիրը, ամրոցը հանձնվեց: 
634 փվականի Հուլիսի 30-ին, 45 000 անոց արաբ-մահմեդականների բանակը Հալի լի առաջնորդությամբ ճակատամարտ տվեցի 70 000 բյուզանդական բանակի դեմ Aiznaddin :Բյուզանդական բանակը մեծ զոհ տվեց և դիմեց փախուստի, որը Հալի դին հնարավորություն տվեց 635 թվականին շրջապատել Դամասկոսը:70 օրյա շըր ջապատումից հետո քաղաքը հանձնվեց:
636 թվականի օգոստոսի 20-ին, տեղի ունեցավ ճակատամարտ, Բյուզանդական բա նակի և արաբական բանակի միջև, ճակատամարտում զոհվեց արաբական բանա կի հրամանատար Սաիդը:Սաիդից հետո հրամանատարությունը անցավ Ջաֆա րին և Աբդուլլային, հետո Հալիդը ղեկավարեց արաբներին և կարողացավ բարեհա ջող  նահանջել: 
Մուհամեդի և նրա հետնորդների առաջին գործերից մեկն էր Պաղեստինի և Երու սաղեմի համար արշավանք կազմակերպելը: 636 թվականի նոյեմբերին բյուզան դական 110 000 բանակը՝Մանուիլի գլխավորությամբ և արաբական 50 000 բանակը՝ Հալիդի գլխավորությամբ, ճակատամարտում էին  Երուսաղեմի համար: Օմար խա լիֆը այդ տարածքները գրավեց 638-640 թվականներին:
Պատմաբանները առ այժմ վիճաբանում են Պաղեստինի և Երուսաղեմի գրավման նպատակահարմարության մասին և գալիս են այն համոզման, որ Մուհամմեդը իր նախորդներին կտակել էր ուղղակի վերացնել հրեականությունը, գրավելով նրանց կրոնական և մշակութային կենտրոնը: 
638 թվականին արաբական բանակը Աբու Օբեյդի և Հալիդ Իբն Ալ Վալիդի գլխա վրությամբ գրավեց Հալեպը:Այս ճակատամարտով ավարտվեց Սիրիայի իսլամա ցումը և իսլամը շարժվեց դեպի Իրան:
Սիրիան նվաճելուց հետո Խալիֆաթը զգում էր իր առավելությունը և նա շարժվեց դեպի Արարչության Աշխարհ:Փոխառնելով Իրանից ամրոցներ գրավելու իմացութ յունները, արաբները կարողացան այն շատ շուտ կիրառել իրանցիների դեմ: Սա սանյան Իրանի դեմ արաբների մարտավարությունը հաջող էր ընթանում, նրանք առաջին իսկ նվաճումների ժամանակ գրավեցին Իրանի արքայից արքայի նստա վայրը՝ Կտեզիֆոնը, Իրանի գահին էր նստած 16 ամյա Եզդիգերդ III-ը:
636 թվականին Կադեսի ճակատամարտում արաբ-մահմեդականների 30 000 բա նակը Սաիդի և Խալիֆ Օմարի գլխավորությամբ և 120 000 պարսկական բանակը Ռուստամի գլխավորպւթյամբ դուրս ելան իրար դեմ: Ռուստամը զոհվեց ճակատա մարտի հաջորդ օրը,  բարոյալքված պարսկական բանակը խուճապի մատնվեց և պարտվեց : 
637 թվականին արաբ-մահմեդականների հետ ճակատամարտելիս, Եզդիգերդի բա նակը նորից պարտվեց, Եզիգերդը փախուստի դիմեց ռազմի դաշտից: 642 թվա կանին Նախվենդի ճակատամարտում  Եզիգերդի  150-հազարանոց բանակը նորից պարտություն կրեց:Արքայից արքա Եզիգերդը նահանջեց դեպի արևելք և 651 թվա կնին Մերվա բնակավայրում սպանվեց:Արքայից արքայի մահը վերջ դրեց Զրադաշ տական  Իրանի պայքարին և  մահմեդականությունը հաստատվեց որպես հաղթա նակած գաղափարախոսություն: Զրադաշտական Իրանը պարտվեց և արաբ-մահ մեդականները տարան իրենց երազած հաղթանակը:  

10 .12.2008թ

----------

Ambrosine (18.04.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Իսլամի տարածման ժամանակագրությունը եւ աշխարհագրությունը

* 635 –Բյուզանդական Դամասկոսի իսլամացման սկիզբը 
* 637 – Բյուզանդական Երուսաղեմի իսլամացման սկիզբը
* 642 – Եգիպտոսի իսլամացման սկիզբը
* 647 – Լիբանանի իսլամացման սկիզբը
* 651 –Սասանյան Իրանի անկումը եւ իսլամացման սկիզբը: 
* 656 - 661 – Առաջին Ֆիտնան(խռովությու)կապված խալիֆ ՈՒսմանի սպանության հետ  Սունիթների եւ Շիիթների առաջացումը:
* 656 – Ճակատամարտ Ալիի բանակի եւ ըմբոստացածների միջև որոնց կողմում էր Աիշան:
* 657 – Սիփփանի ճակատամարտը Ալիի եւ Մուավիի բանակների միջեւ:
* 711 – Իսպանիայի իսլամացումը:
* 712 –Իսլամի տարածումը մինչև Ինդուս գետը(Պակիստան): 
* 750-847 – Մութազիլների հեգեմոնիան:
* 751 – Թալասկի ճակատամարտը Ղասախստանում ,արաբ մուսուլմանների հաղթանակը ճինացիների նկատմամբ:
* 875 - 999 –Սամանիդների  Տաջկական պետություն:
* 899 – Քարմատ աղանդի մուտքը Բահրեյն:
* 909-1171 – Ֆաթիմականները Հյուսիսային Աֆրիկայում:
* 922 –Վոլգյան բուլգարների իսլամացումը: 
* 929-1031 – Կորդովայի Խալիֆաթությունը(Իսպանիա):
* 930 – Քարմատների աղանդը պղծեցին Քաաբան:
* 945-1055 –Բուիդների Շիիթական հեգեմոնիան Բաղդադում:
* 950 –Թուրքմենական ցեղերի իսլամացումը: 
* 960 – Միջինասիական ցեղերի իսլամացումը:
* 962-1187 – Գազնեվիների Թուրքմենական պետությունը(Ավղանստան,Պակիստան):
* 999-1212 – Քարհանիդական իսլամական պետություն(ՈՒզբեկստան):
* 1206 - 1555 –Դելիի սուլթանությունը(Հնդկաստան): 
* 1258 – Արաբական Խալիֆաթի անկումը:

Հետ արաբական իսլամ

* 1312 –Վոսկե Հորդայի իսլամացումը: 
* 1368 –Բրունեի իսլամացումը:
* 1380 – Ֆիլիպինների իսլամացման սկիզբը:
* 1381 – Ալբանիայի իսլամացման սկիզբը:
* 1414 – Մալազիայի իսլամացման սկիզբը:
* 1453 – Կոստանտինոպոլո անկումը և իսլամական Ստամբուլի կայացումը:
* 1463 – Բոսնյաի իսլամացման սկիզբը:
* 1556 - 1858 –Հզոր  Մոգոլների Կայսրությունը:

Ժամանակակից իսլամ

* 1740 –Հակաթուրքական արաբ-վահաբիտների ապստամբությունը: 
* 1804 – Կենտրոնական Սուդանում  իսլամական Սոկոտո պետության ստեղծումը :
* 1805 –Մեդինայի գրավումը վահհաբիտների կողմից: 
* 1829-1859 – Հյուսիսկովկասյան իմամաթ:
* 1928 – Եղբայներ Մուսուլմաններ 
* 1930 – Իսլամի ազգ կազմակերպության կայացումը ԱՄՆ ում:
* 1947 – Բրիտանական հնդկաստանի բաժանումը հիդուիստական եւ իլամական մասերի:
* 1979 – Իրանի իսլամական հեղաթոխություն:
* 1979-1989 – Հակասովետական Ջիհադ Աղվանստանում:
* 1992-1997 – Քաղաքացիական պատերազմ Տաջիկստանում:
* 1994 – Թալիբանի ամրապնդումը Աղվանստանում:
* 1996-2000 – Կովկասում իսլամի վերականգնման փորձ (Չեչենյա)
* 1997-1999 - Կովկասում իսլամի վերականգնման փորձ (Դաղստան)
* 2006 – Վազիրաստանում(Պակիստան) իսլամի որպես կառավարման համակարգ հաստատվելու փորձ:
Հարգանքներով Վանական Վան

----------

Ambrosine (18.04.2009), Արիացի (07.09.2009)

----------


## Մուշեղ Ասատրյան

Հարգելի Կարինա, 
Այստեղ կարող եք գտնել Ղուրանի ռուսերեն թարգմանությունը. 

http://www.55a.net/firas/rusi/?page=...elect_page=106

Եթե Անգլերեն կարդում եք, ապա այս կայքում կարող եք գտնել Ղուրանի անգլերեն թարգմանությունը: 

http://www.usc.edu/schools/college/c.../muslim/quran/

----------

Monk (30.04.2009)

----------


## Mtazox

Առաջին լռւրջ տեղեկռւթյռւնն իսլամի մասին հայերեն.

----------

Մեղապարտ (10.06.2009)

----------


## յոգի



----------


## Շինարար

9-րդ սուրահ

29-րդ բանատող

Մարտնչեք նրանց հետ, ով չի դավանում Ալլահին և վերջին օրվան, չի արգելում այն, ինչ արգելել են Ալլահը և առաքյալը Նրա, և չի հնազանդվում ճշմարտության կրոնին, նրանցից, ում հայտնվել է գիրքը (իմա` հրեաները և քրիստոնյաները Վ. Տ.), քանի դեռ նրանք չեն տա փրկագին իրենց ձեռքով` նվաստացված լինելով;

30-րդ բանատող

Եվ ասացին հրեաները. "Ուզայրն Ալլահի որդին է": Եվ ասացին քրիստոնյաները. "Մեսսիան Ալլահի որդին է": Այս խոսքերը նրանց շուրթերին նման են նրանց խոսքերին, ովքեր չէին հավատում առաջ (իմա` հեթանոսների Վ. Տ.): Թող շանթահարի նրանց Ալլահը, և որքան նրանք զզվելի են:

Սակայն

2-րդ սուրահ

59-րդ բանատող

Հիրավի, նրանք, ովքեր հավատացին, և նրանք, ովքեր դավանեցին հուդայականություն, և քրիստոնյաները, և սաբիիները, որոնք հավատացին Ալլահին և վերջին օրվանը և բարիք գործեցին, նրանք իրենց շնորհն ունեն իրենց Աստծո մոտ, նրանք վախենալու բան չունեն, և նրանք չեն տխրի:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> 9-րդ սուրահ
> 
> 29-րդ բանատող
> 
> Մարտնչեք նրանց հետ, ով չի դավանում Ալլահին և վերջին օրվան, չի արգելում այն, ինչ արգելել են Ալլահը և առաքյալը Նրա, և չի հնազանդվում ճշմարտության կրոնին, նրանցից, ում հայտնվել է գիրքը (իմա` հրեաները և քրիստոնյաները Վ. Տ.), քանի դեռ նրանք չեն տա փրկագին իրենց ձեռքով` նվաստացված լինելով;
> 
> 30-րդ բանատող
> 
> Եվ ասացին հրեաները. "Ուզայրն Ալլահի որդին է": Եվ ասացին քրիստոնյաները. "Մեսսիան Ալլահի որդին է": Այս խոսքերը նրանց շուրթերին նման են նրանց խոսքերին, ովքեր չէին հավատում առաջ (իմա` հեթանոսների Վ. Տ.): Թող շանթահարի նրանց Ալլահը, և որքան նրանք զզվելի են:
> ...


Ինչի՞ համար ես ընդգծել ,ի՞նչ ես ցանկանում դրանով ասել:

----------


## Շինարար

Ցույց տալու համար, թե որքան հակասական գիրք է Ղուրանը:

Եվ ցույց տալու համար, որ իսլամը իր սաղմերի մեջ արդեն ինչ սպառնալիք է պարունակում մեզ համար:

----------

Կտրուկ (07.09.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Եվ ցույց տալու համար, որ իսլամը իր սաղմերի մեջ արդեն ինչ սպառնալիք է պարունակում մեզ համար:


Ի դեպ Ղուրանը  որպես աստծո գիրք ուղղված չէ որևէ մեկի դեմ Ղուրանի *սուր ահ  ների* մեկնաբանությունն է իրմեջ պարունակում որոշակի ագրեսիա ինչպես և Աստվածաշնչի մեկնաբանությունն է իր մեջ պարունակում որոշակի ագրեսիա:
Ղուրանը միաստվածության միակ գիրքն է որը շեշտում է այս երևույթը մեկ աստված առանց անունների առնաց երորդությունների :Պայքարը չի գնում աստծո դեմ ինչպես նկատել ես, բոլոր պատերազմները հանուն աստծու են և աստծո հովանավորությամբ և ուղղված են իրենց տեսակետը դոմինանտ դարձնելու համար:Այս առումով իսլամ կրոնը բացառություն չէ:

----------

Արիացի (09.09.2009)

----------


## urartu

ֆանատիզմի ցանկացած դրսևորումներին դեմ եմ,  իսկ մահմեդականների մոտ դա վառ արտահայտված է

----------


## Չամիչ

Իսլամը փորձում եմ հասկանալ, մարսել ոչ մի կերպ չի հաջողվում: Մի բան գիտեմ,ինչքան հեռու իսլամից, այնքան լավ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իսլամը փորձում եմ հասկանալ, մարսել ոչ մի կերպ չի հաջողվում: Մի բան գիտեմ,ինչքան հեռու իսլամից, այնքան լավ:


Չամիչ ջան, իսկ ինչպե՞ս ես պատրաստվում հետու մնալ իսլամից, եթե մեր 4 հարևաններից 3-ը մահմեդականներ են:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ի դեպ Ղուրանը  որպես աստծո գիրք ուղղված չէ որևէ մեկի դեմ Ղուրանի *սուր ահ  ների* մեկնաբանությունն է իրմեջ պարունակում որոշակի ագրեսիա ինչպես և Աստվածաշնչի մեկնաբանությունն է իր մեջ պարունակում որոշակի ագրեսիա:


Իմ մեջ բերած հատվածը առանց մեկնաբանության ցույց է տալիս, թե ինչքանով է իսլամը իր մեջ սօառնալիք պարունակում, տեքստը արդեն իսկ հուշում է համապատասխան մեկնաբանություն… Աստվածաշնչում Հիսուս Քրիստոսը ոչ ոքի համար չի ասում, թող Աստված շանթահարի նրանց… Մեր տեքստն էլ բան չունեմ ասելու բանի նման չի, բայց գլխավոր հետևությունը, որ անում ես այդ տեքստից դա սերն է և ոչ երբեք ատելությունը:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Իմ մեջ բերած հատվածը առանց մեկնաբանության ցույց է տալիս, թե ինչքանով է իսլամը իր մեջ սօառնալիք պարունակում, տեքստը արդեն իսկ հուշում է համապատասխան մեկնաբանություն… Աստվածաշնչում Հիսուս Քրիստոսը ոչ ոքի համար չի ասում, թող Աստված շանթահարի նրանց… Մեր տեքստն էլ բան չունեմ ասելու բանի նման չի, բայց գլխավոր հետևությունը, որ անում ես այդ տեքստից դա սերն է և ոչ երբեք ատելությունը:


Իսլամ կրոնական գաղափարախոսության գլխավոր թշնամին մեր էթնոսն է մնացածը ինչ որ մեք կասենք և կքննարկենք Իսլամի հետ կապված ընդհամենը լրացուցիչ գիտելիք է:Իսլամի հետ շփման հազար երեք հարյուր տարվա փորձ ունենք և շատ լավ գիտենք թե այն իրենից ինչ է ներկայացնում:Մենք իսլամի համար «հարամ »ենք պրծավ գնաց:
Իսկ նրանք մեզ համար կռապաշտ տարբերույունը հստակ է չէ :

----------


## Askalaf

Ինձ միշտ հետաքրքրել է Ղուրանը, կուզեի կարդալ։ Միգուցե ինչ որ մեկը ունի՞ դրա էլ.տարբերակը։

----------

Արծիվ (03.11.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ ջան, իսկ ինչպե՞ս ես պատրաստվում հետու մնալ իսլամից, եթե մեր 4 հարևաններից 3-ը մահմեդականներ են:


Բնական է  չեմ կարող  առաջարկել տեղափոխել Հայաստանը մեկ այլ  մայրցամաք: *Astgh*  ջան,  իսկ դու ի՞նչ ես առաջարկում, ինչ անենք  կրոնափո՞խ լինենք:Մի՞թե  իսլամական բարքերին  դիմագրավելու կա  մեկ տարբերակ՝ դառնալ իսլամիստ: Ինչպես փորձն է ցույց տալիս իսլամը էն կարքի անհանդուրժող  կրոն է, որ անգամ  նույն կրոն  դավանողներն են իրար  դեմ դուրս գալիս: Շիաներն ու սունիներն  մշտապես իրար միս են ուտում, էստեղ էլ հո չկա քրիստոնեություն: Չեմ կարծում, որ  այս տարածաշրջանում  գոյատեվելու համար պետք է դառնանք էնպիսին ինչպիսին իրենք են:

----------


## Չամիչ

[quote]


> Իսլամ կրոնական գաղափարախոսության գլխավոր թշնամին մեր էթնոսն է մնացածը ինչ որ մեք կասենք և կքննարկենք Իսլամի հետ կապված ընդհամենը լրացուցիչ գիտելիք է:Իսլամի հետ շփման հազար երեք հարյուր տարվա փորձ ունենք և շատ լավ գիտենք թե այն իրենից ինչ է ներկայացնում:*Մենք իսլամի համար «հարամ »ենք պրծավ գնաց:
> Իսկ նրանք մեզ համար կռապաշտ տարբերույունը հստակ է չէ : [*/quote]


*Մեղապարտ*, ինձ համար  պարզ չէ, կմանրամասնե՞ս:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բնական է  չեմ կարող  առաջարկել տեղափոխել Հայաստանը մեկ այլ  մայրցամաք: *Astgh*  ջան,  իսկ դու ի՞նչ ես առաջարկում, ինչ անենք  կրոնափո՞խ լինենք:Մի՞թե  իսլամական բարքերին  դիմագրավելու կա  մեկ տարբերակ՝ դառնալ իսլամիստ: Ինչպես փորձն է ցույց տալիս իսլամը էն կարքի անհանդուրժող  կրոն է, որ անգամ  նույն կրոն  դավանողներն են իրար  դեմ դուրս գալիս: Շիաներն ու սունիներն  մշտապես իրար միս են ուտում, էստեղ էլ հո չկա քրիստոնեություն: Չեմ կարծում, որ  այս տարածաշրջանում  գոյատեվելու համար պետք է դառնանք էնպիսին ինչպիսին իրենք են:


Չամիչ ջան, նման բան չեմ ասում :Wink:  Ինքս էլ պատրաստ չեմ մահմեդական դառնալ. դեռ քրիստոնեական ուսմունքի որոշ դրույթներ են ինձ համար անընդունելի, ինչ մնաց մահմեդական աշխարհի:

Ասածս այլ է. մեր մեջ նստած է իսլամի հանդեպ վախը, որը չպատճառաբանված վախ է: Մահմեդականը նույն քրիստոնյան է, երկուսն էլ մարդ են չէ՞: Կուսակցություններն էլ տարբեր արժեքներ են դավանում, իրար հետ պայքարի մեջ մտնում, բայց երբեք մարդիկ վախով լցված չեն նրանց հանդեպ: Նույն ջիհադ անողը ինչքանո՞վ է վատը քրիստոնյա մանկապիղծից: Ամեն ինչ հարաբերական է: Մեր անելիքը ուղղակի նրանց հարգելն է, ոչ թե նրանց սպառնալիք համարելը: Թող մեր քրիստոնեությունը այնքան ուժեղ ուսմունք լիներ, որ այսպիսի մտահոգության ականատես չլինեինք:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ինձ միշտ հետաքրքրել է Ղուրանը, կուզեի կարդալ։ Միգուցե ինչ որ մեկը ունի՞ դրա էլ.տարբերակը։


Իսկ ի՞նչ լեզվով:
Եթե ռուսերեն, ապա կարող ես կարդալ այստեղ՝
Коран
Եթե ցանկանում ես բեռնել՝
Коран_скачать

Եթե անգլերեն՝
Quran

----------


## Չամիչ

> Մեր անելիքը ուղղակի նրանց հարգելն է, ոչ թե նրանց սպառնալիք համարելը


Հարգում են նրան ով արժանի է: Կարելի է քաղաքակիրթ հարաբերություններ պահպանել, դիվանագիտական մոտեցում ցուցաբերել, բայց դեռ շատ ջանքեր պետք է գործադրեն, որ  հարգանքի արժանան:




> մեր մեջ նստած է իսլամի հանդեպ վախը, որը չպատճառաբանված վախ է:


Վախենում է նա, ով վստահ չէ սեփական ուժերին: Մենք ոչ թե նրանց ուժից ենք վախենում այլ մեր թուլությունից:




> Թող մեր քրիստոնեությունը այնքան ուժեղ ուսմունք լիներ, որ այսպիսի մտահոգության ականատես չլինեինք:


Դե եթե մեր ողջ հույսը կապենք կրոնի հետ, հազիվ թե  մոտ ժամանակներում  լուրջ  առաջընթաց  գրանցենք:

----------

DavitH (21.01.2010)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

[quote=Չամիչ;1788982]


> *Մեղապարտ*, ինձ համար  պարզ չէ, կմանրամասնե՞ս:


Բոլոր այն ամենը ինչ մերժված է իսլամի կողից կոչվում է հարամ, մենք այդ մերժված խմբի մեջ ենք:
Ես կարդացել եմ քո հաջորդ գրառումը այն ինձ դուր չևկավ դու կարծես դիրքավորված լինես առասարակ :
Արաբական աշխարհը նույնպես դավանում է իսլամ նույնպես «հարամը» ակտուել է այնտեղ, սակայն մատրդկային փոխհարաբերույունների մեջ այն մեր հայերիս նկատմամբ այլ է,Թուրքյայում բացարձակապես այլ է ,Իրանում այլ է:Չնայած որ Իրանը իսլամական աշխարհ է և իսլամի օրենքները խստագույնս պատժում են ցանկացած զանցանք կոնկրետ հայերի նկատմամբ բացարձակապես այլ մոտեցում է:Այդ այլ մոտեցումը ընդգծբած դիստանցն է որը մշտապես կա:Թուրքիայում հանած Ստամբուլը և էլի մի երկու խոշոր քաղաք վերաբերմունքը հստակ ագրեսիվ է առաջին իսկ հնարավորության դեպքում հայը կարող է խստագույնս պատժվել«հարամ» հայտարարված լինելու պատճառով:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ես կարդացել եմ քո հաջորդ գրառումը այն ինձ դուր չևկավ դու կարծես դիրքավորված լինես առասարակ :


Երեվի նկատի ունեիր  իմ նախորդ  գրառումը: :Smile:  Ես պատասխանել էի  Astgh-ի այն գրառմանը, որտեղ  նա միտք էր արտահայտել  իսլամի  նկատմամբ  մեր ունեցած  վախի  մասին: Կարծում եմ պարզ է  թե հայերը  իսլամ դավանող  մեր որ հարեվանի նկատմամբ  վախ կարող են ունենալ:




> դու կարծես դիրքավորված լինես առասարակ


Այո,հատկապես   իսլամի նկատմամբ ես իսկապես  դիրքավորված եմ: Չգիտեմ թե ով ինչպես, բայց, ինձ հետաքրքրող հարցերի պատասխանները  գտնելու  ճանապարհին  ես մշտապես  շրջանցել եմ իսլամը, այդ  ուսմունքի  մեջ  չգտնելով եվ ոչ մի  խորիմաստ  ասելիք:

----------


## Հանուման

> Լրիվ համաձայն եմ քո հետ, բացի մի բանից, որ բոլոր կրոնները վերացվեն, վաղ թե ուշ դա այդպես էլ լինելու է, ուղղակի դա պիտի լինի ինքնաբերաբար, դա չի կարող լինել ստիպողական, իսկ Բուդիզմը իրոք հզոր փիլիսափայություն է, չնայած դեռ մշակման կարիք ունի, այն կարիլի է միացնել Էզոթերիկ փիլիսոփայությանը:


Ոչ մի կրոն չի կարելի միացնել էզոեթերիկ փիլիսոփայությանը. Կրոնը մի բան է , իսկ էզոթերիկ կամ այլ փիլիսոփայությունը լրիվ ուրշ բան. 
Կարելի է միայն ծաղկաքաղ անել ու ասել ԸՀԸ!!!

----------


## Հանուման

> Իսլամը փորձում եմ հասկանալ, մարսել ոչ մի կերպ չի հաջողվում: Մի բան գիտեմ,ինչքան հեռու իսլամից, այնքան լավ:



Ինչու՞ , իսլամը ամենաբնական կրոնն է, այսինքն բնության օրենքներին ներդաշնակ,
ի տարբերություն նույն բուդդիզմին կամ քրիստոնեությանը, որտեղ չափազնաց շատ է շեշտը դրված վերիրականի , վերբնականի, տռանսցեդենտալի վրա։

----------

Արիացի (09.09.2009)

----------


## Հանուման

> Ղուրանում ասվում է. "Եթե չես կարող կտրել թշնամուդ ձեռքը, համբուրիր այն" ահա թե ինչ է քարոզվում այնտեղ: Երկերեսանիություն և կեղծավորություն:


չէ դա տակտիկական մտածողություն է, ոչ թե երկերեսանիություն.
ինչը միշտ պակասել է քրիստոնյաներին։

----------

Ambrosine (10.09.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ինչու՞ , իսլամը ամենաբնական կրոնն է, այսինքն բնության օրենքներին ներդաշնակ,
> ի տարբերություն նույն բուդդիզմին կամ քրիստոնեությանը, որտեղ չափազնաց շատ է շեշտը դրված *վերիրականի , վերբնականի, տռանսցեդենտալի վրա*։


Բնության ո՞ր  օրենքներին: Ես նույնպես բնության մի մասնիկ եմ, բայց իսլամը ինձ մոտ  երբեք չի առաջացրել ներդաշնակության զգացում:Միգուցե ես բնության օրենքներին հակառա՞կ եմ ապրում:




> ]վերիրականի , վերբնականի, տռանսցեդենտալի վրա


դուք ունե՞ք իրականի եվ բնականի  բացարձակ սահմանում, որից այն կողմ  ցանկացած այլ բան կարելի է համարել  վերիրական կամ վերբնական:

----------


## Հանուման

> 1.Բնության ո՞ր  օրենքներին: Ես նույնպես բնության մի մասնիկ եմ, բայց իսլամը ինձ մոտ  երբեք չի առաջացրել ներդաշնակության զգացում:Միգուցե ես բնության օրենքներին հակառա՞կ եմ ապրում:
> 2.դուք ունե՞ք իրականի եվ բնականի  բացարձակ սահմանում, որից այն կողմ  ցանկացած այլ բան կարելի է համարել  վերիրական կամ վերբնական:


Պատասխանեմ
1. 
ա.  իսլամը  թույլատրում է ինքնապաշպանություն, (ինքնապաշտպանության բնազդ), ի տարբերություն «մարդասիրական» կրոնների
բ.  իսլամը երբեք ամուրի քահանայական ինստիտուտներ չի ունեցել. Մոլլաները պարտադիր ամուսնացած են։
գ.  դե մեկել բազմակնությունը   :Smile: 

2.
Սահմանումներից պետք չի կպնել, ոչ ոք ոչ մի փիլիսոփայական հասկացողուության հստակ սահմանումը չի կարող տալ. Բայց կան ինչ որ a-priory ասոցիացիաներ որոնք ստատիստիկապես բոլորի մոտ գրեթե նույինն են, եթե դուք չեք պատկանում այդ բոլորին, կամ ել մտածում էք , որ չէք  պատկանում,
այդ դեպքում ստորև կտամ տամ մի օրինակ։
Իհարկե բոլորն ել ելնում են ինչ – որ գերբնական ուժի առկայության գաղափարից կամ հավատքից։
Բայց մահմեդկականը ուզում է իր Ալլահի փառքը այստեղ, երկրի վրա և հենց հիմա. Չնայած որ հետո էլ մահմեդականը հավակնում է երկնքում հաճույքներ վայելելու։
Բուդդիստը ոչինչ չի ուզում բացի իր նիրվանայից։
Իսկ քրիստոնյան ավելի վատ , նա հույս ունի որ հետո, աշխարհի վեջից հետո նա կստանա փոխհատուցում....
Համաձայն չէ՞ք

----------


## Շինարար

> Պատասխանեմ
> 1. 
> ա.  իսլամը  թույլատրում է ինքնապաշպանություն, (ինքնապաշտպանության բնազդ), ի տարբերություն «մարդասիրական» կրոնների
> բ.  իսլամը երբեք ամուրի քահանայական ինստիտուտներ չի ունեցել. Մոլլաները պարտադիր ամուսնացած են։
> գ.  դե մեկել բազմակնությունը  
> 
> 2.
> Սահմանումներից պետք չի կպնել, ոչ ոք ոչ մի փիլիսոփայական հասկացողուության հստակ սահմանումը չի կարող տալ. Բայց կան ինչ որ a-priory ասոցիացիաներ որոնք ստատիստիկապես բոլորի մոտ գրեթե նույինն են, եթե դուք չեք պատկանում այդ բոլորին, կամ ել մտածում էք , որ չէք  պատկանում,
> այդ դեպքում ստորև կտամ տամ մի օրինակ։
> ...


Դուք ինչպես երևում է բավականին իսլամամետ եք, բայց մի մոռացեք, մեր կրոնում կա մի այնպիսի բան, որը ոչ մի ուրիշ կրոնում այդքան ակնառու արտահայտում չի գտնում` սիրո, հավատի և հույսի գերակայությունը, որը յուրաքանչյուր մարդու ապրելուն իմաստ է տալիս, մեր կրոնը իր բոլոր թերություններով հանդերձ ուղղված է ամենակարևորին` մարդկային կյանքը իմաստավորելուն: Սա շատ կարևոր է:

----------


## Չամիչ

> իսլամը թույլատրում է ինքնապաշպանություն, (ինքնապաշտպանության բնազդ), ի տարբերություն «մարդասիրական» կրոնների


Ուզում եմ նորից մեջբերել հատված  Ղուրանից, որը այս  թեմայի  2-րդ էջում  Astgh-ը  արդեն մեջբերել է:




> 29(29). Cpaжaйтecь c тeми, ктo нe вepyeт в Aллaxa и в пocлeдний дeнь, нe зaпpeщaeт тoгo, чтo зaпpeтил Aллax и Eгo пocлaнник, и нe пoдчиняeтcя peлигии иcтиннoй — из тex, кoтopым ниcпocлaнo пиcaниe, пoкa oни нe дaдyт oткyпa cвoeй pyкoй, бyдyчи yнижeнными.


Ակումբի կանոնադրությունից ելնելով  փորձեմ թարգմանել այն ինչ գրված է՝

*Պայքարեք բոլոր նրանց դեմ ով  չի հավատում Ալլահին, չի արգելում այն ինչ արգելել է Ալլահը եվ իր  դեսպանը եվ բոլոր նրանց դեմ ով չի ենթարկվում   իրական  կրոնին:*

Եվ որտեղ եք տեսնում ինքնապաշտպանությու՞ն:  Թե սկզբում պետք է  դավադրել, հրահրել , ընդհարում առաջացնել հետո  այդ ամենը կոծկել եվ որպես  ինքնապաշտպանություն ներկայացնել:

Եվ իզուր չէ, որ ամեն անգամ այս կրոնին առնչվելը ինձ մոտ ագրեսիա է առաջացնում: Իսկ ագրեսիան առաջին հերթին  վնասում է հենց  այն կրողին, դրա համար էլ ասում եմ որ  աշխատում եմ Իսլամից հեռու մնալ:




> իսլամը երբեք ամուրի քահանայական ինստիտուտներ չի ունեցել. Մոլլաները պարտադիր ամուսնացած են։


Ամենեվին պատահական չէ ,որ բազմաթիվ հոգեվորականներ ընտրում են այդ ճանապարհը: Օրինակ Բուդդիստ  կուսակրոնները  չեն կարող ձեռք բերել բոլոր այն գիտելիքները, որոնք տրվում են միայն՝ մտքի կենտրոնացումների երկարատեվ եվ  տեվական   պրակտիկայի շնորհիվ:




> դե մեկել բազմակնությունը


Դե հա,  եկեք մենք էլ  ընդունենք բազմակնություն, երկիր մոլորակը անհասկանալ լցնենք, հետո իրար  ոչնչացնենք  մի պատառ հացի կռիվ տալու համար: Բազմակնությունը  ամենամեծ սպառնալիքն է, որը մոտ ապագայում կարող է ողջ մոլորակի վրա՝  սովի, ցավ ու տառապանքի  պատճառ դառնալ:




> Բայց մահմեդկականը ուզում է իր Ալլահի փառքը այստեղ, երկրի վրա և հենց հիմա. Չնայած որ հետո էլ մահմեդականը հավակնում է երկնքում հաճույքներ վայելելու։
> Բուդդիստը ոչինչ չի ուզում բացի իր նիրվանայից։
> Իսկ քրիստոնյան ավելի վատ , նա հույս ունի որ հետո, աշխարհի վեջից հետո նա կստանա փոխհատուցում....
> Համաձայն չէ՞ք


Ի՞նչ է նշանակում ուզում է Ալլահի փառքը հենց հիմա, երկրի վրա: Եվ ի՞նչ գնով է նա այդ  փառքը տարածում երկրի վրա՞՞ այն գնով որ նա պատրաստ է  սեփական անձը զոհել պայմանով,  որ անպատճառ  իր հետեվից կտանի  այլ հավատ դավանող թշնամիների՞՞ եվ ինչո՞վ է  սա ավելի լավ Բուդդիստի  ընտրած ճանապարհից, ով փորձում է կյանքը նվիրել  սեփական աստվածային էության բացահայտմանը, ով    փորձում է դառնալ իր մտքի տիրակալը, ով ընտրում է ինքնակատարելագործան եվ ինքնաճանաչման  ուղին,որպեսզի  ազատվի  երկրային վերամարմնավորումների  ցիկլից:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Հարգելիներս Իսլամը ռադիկալ ուսմունք է այն չի հանդուրժում այլ ընտրանք ,ինչքան էլ մենք նրա մեջ  փնտրենք մարդասիրական կրող էլեմենտներ, նրա էությունը անփոփոխ է նա հանդուրժողական չէ իր հիմքում:
«Չկա ուրիշ աստված Ալլահից բացի և նրա առաքյալ Մուհամմադից» սա ավարտուն է և դատավճիռ է:Մնացածը ,ինչը որ մենք քննարկում ենք այս թեմայի շրջանակներում ընդհամենը ուսուցողական իմաստ ունի ,եկեք այն շարունակենք բայց չմոռանաք երբեք  Իսլամի մարտահրավերը *«Չկա ուրիշ աստված Ալլահից բացի և նրա առաքյալ Մուհամմադից»*

----------


## dvgray

> Հարգելիներս Իսլամը ռադիկալ ուսմունք է այն չի հանդուրժում այլ ընտրանք ,ինչքան էլ մենք նրա մեջ  փնտրենք մարդասիրական կրող էլեմենտներ, նրա էությունը անփոփոխ է նա հանդուրժողական չէ իր հիմքում:
> «Չկա ուրիշ աստված Ալլահից բացի և նրա առաքյալ Մուհամմադից» սա ավարտուն է և դատավճիռ է:Մնացածը ,ինչը որ մենք քննարկում ենք այս թեմայի շրջանակներում ընդհամենը ուսուցողական իմաստ ունի ,եկեք այն շարունակենք բայց չմոռանաք երբեք  Իսլամի մարտահրավերը *«Չկա ուրիշ աստված Ալլահից բացի և նրա առաքյալ Մուհամմադից»*


մի քիչ տարօրինակ է այսկերպ ձևակերպումը:
իսկ ինչ է, քրիստոնեությունը սահմանում է որ 
"«Կա ուրիշ աստված Աստծուց բացի և նրա առաքյալ Քրիստոսը չէ՞՞ /կամ միայն Քրիստոսը չէ՞՞/ »"
նույնը կարելի է ասել մյուս կրոնների համար:
Դու գիտես՞ մի կրոն, որը ասում է որ բացի իրենից ուրիշ մի այլ կրոն էլ է ճիշտ:
Եթե կա, ապա դա այդ ասելու պահից այլևս կրոն չի:

----------

Ambrosine (10.09.2009)

----------


## Հանուման

> Հարգելիներս Իսլամը ռադիկալ ուսմունք է այն չի հանդուրժում այլ ընտրանք ,ինչքան էլ մենք նրա մեջ  փնտրենք մարդասիրական կրող էլեմենտներ, նրա էությունը անփոփոխ է նա հանդուրժողական չէ իր հիմքում:
> «Չկա ուրիշ աստված Ալլահից բացի և նրա առաքյալ Մուհամմադից» սա ավարտուն է և դատավճիռ է:Մնացածը ,ինչը որ մենք քննարկում ենք այս թեմայի շրջանակներում ընդհամենը ուսուցողական իմաստ ունի ,եկեք այն շարունակենք բայց չմոռանաք երբեք  Իսլամի մարտահրավերը *«Չկա ուրիշ աստված Ալլահից բացի և նրա առաքյալ Մուհամմադից»*



Չեք մոռացե՞լ 
«Ես Եմ քո տեր–ը Ինձանից բացի ուրիշ աստվածներ չունենեաս»

----------


## Հանուման

> Ուզում եմ նորից մեջբերել հատված  Ղուրանից, որը այս  թեմայի  2-րդ էջում  Astgh-ը  արդեն մեջբերել է:
> *Պայքարեք բոլոր նրանց դեմ ով  չի հավատում Ալլահին, չի արգելում այն ինչ արգելել է Ալլահը եվ իր  դեսպանը եվ բոլոր նրանց դեմ ով չի ենթարկվում   իրական  կրոնին:*


Հեռի քրիստոնեության փեշերից, քրիստոնյաները իհարկե սեն բան կյանքում չեն արել  :LOL: 





> Դե հա,  եկեք մենք էլ  ընդունենք բազմակնություն, երկիր մոլորակը անհասկանալ լցնենք, հետո իրար  ոչնչացնենք  մի պատառ հացի կռիվ տալու համար: Բազմակնությունը  ամենամեծ սպառնալիքն է, որը մոտ ապագայում կարող է ողջ մոլորակի վրա՝  սովի, ցավ ու տառապանքի  պատճառ դառնալ:


Աշխարհի ռեսուների մեծ մասը 70 տոկոսից ավելի , սպառում են ԱՄՆ–ի և Եվրոպայի
մոնոգամ բնակչությունը։





> այդ  փառքը տարածում երկրի վրա՞՞ այն գնով որ նա պատրաստ է  սեփական անձը զոհել պայմանով,  որ անպատճառ  իր հետեվից կտանի  այլ հավատ դավանող թշնամիների՞՞ եվ ինչո՞վ է  սա ավելի լավ Բուդդիստի  ընտրած ճանապարհից, ով փորձում է կյանքը նվիրել  սեփական աստվածային էության բացահայտմանը, ով    փորձում է դառնալ իր մտքի տիրակալը, ով ընտրում է ինքնակատարելագործան եվ ինքնաճանաչման  ուղին,որպեսզի  ազատվի  երկրային վերամարմնավորումների  ցիկլից:


Դուք նույն հաջողությամբ կարող եք խաչակրաց արշավանքներն էլ վերագրել քրիստոնեության մեջ եղած ինչ որ  պերմանենտ  բացասական տարրերի առկայությանը։
Դուք մի տեսակ խառնում եք։ Պետք չէ հոգեկան հիվանդությունները , դաժանությունը, ու ծայրահեղականությունը վերագրել որևե կրոնի կան գաղափարախոսության, դրանք մի միայն մարդու հատկություններ են։

----------


## Հանուման

> Դուք ինչպես երևում է բավականին իսլամամետ եք, բայց մի մոռացեք, մեր կրոնում կա մի այնպիսի բան, որը ոչ մի ուրիշ կրոնում այդքան ակնառու արտահայտում չի գտնում` սիրո, հավատի և հույսի գերակայությունը, որը յուրաքանչյուր մարդու ապրելուն իմաստ է տալիս, մեր կրոնը իր բոլոր թերություններով հանդերձ ուղղված է ամենակարևորին` մարդկային կյանքը իմաստավորելուն: Սա շատ կարևոր է:


Ոչ մի բանամետ էլ չեմ։ Փորձում եմ ճշմարտամետ լինել  :LOL:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Հեռի քրիստոնեության փեշերից, քրիստոնյաները իհարկե սենց բան կյանքում չեն արել


Ձեզ թվում է  իսլամի գաղափարախոսությունը քննադատելով  փորձում եմ  քրիստոնեական գաղափարախոսությունը  բարձրացնե՞լ: Ամենեվին ոչ: Թող իսլամը ինքը իրենով  արժեք ներկայացնի, եթե  իսլամը քննադատում ենք, դա չի նշանակում, որ ավտոման  գովերգում ենք այլ կրոններ:




> Աշխարհի ռեսուների մեծ մասը 70 տոկոսից ավելի , սպառում են ԱՄՆ–ի և Եվրոպայի
> մոնոգամ բնակչությունը։


Դուք կրկին  նշում եք  ինչ որ այլ երեվույթների բացասական կողմերը, որը  քննարկվող  երեվույթի հետո ոչ մի կապ չունի: դրական  կողմերի բացակայությունը փորձում եք քողարկել  մատնանացույց այելով   շրջապատում գոյություն ունեցող  բացասական երեվույթների վրա:




> Դուք նույն հաջողությամբ կարող եք խաչակրաց արշավանքներն էլ վերագրել քրիստոնեության մեջ եղած ինչ որ պերմանենտ բացասական տարրերի առկայությանը։
> Դուք մի տեսակ խառնում եք։ *Պետք չէ հոգեկան հիվանդությունները , դաժանությունը, ու ծայրահեղականությունը վերագրել որևե կրոնի կան գաղափարախոսության, դրանք մի միայն մարդու հատկություններ են։*


Ստիպված եմ նորից փաստել, բայց  այս  դեպքում   ձեր  տակտիկան կրկին  նույնն է: Դուք ասում եք  որ  իսլամը ինչ որ  դրական կողմեր ունի, ես ասում եմ  ոչ մի դրական  կողմ  չեմ տեսնում, դուք էլ ասում եք-- է  քրիստոնեությունը ինչովա ավելի լավը:

Իսկ ես կփորձեմ համարձակություն  ունենալ, եվ  մահապարտ ահաբեկիչների  ծայրահեղ գործողությունների արմատները  փնտրել  հենց  այդ  կրոնի գաղափարախոսության մեջ:

----------


## Հանուման

> Դուք ասում եք  որ  իսլամը ինչ որ  դրական կողմեր ունի, ես ասում եմ  ոչ մի դրական  կողմ  չեմ տեսնում, դուք էլ ասում եք-- է  քրիստոնեությունը ինչովա ավելի լավը:


Ես չեմ էլ մտածում որ իսլամը քննադատելով դուք , փորձել եք քրիստոնեությունը գովաբանել։ Իսկ իմ բերասծ օրինակների միակ նպատակը այն է , որ ցուցադրեմ թե կրոնը  իր մաքուր վիճակում (առանց քազաքականության) ոչ մի կապ չունի մարդկային այլանդակությունների հետ։ Ուզում եմ ցուից տալ , որ նույնիսկ իրենց դավանանքով  ամենամարդասիրական կրոնները դավանող մարդիկ կատարել են այլանդակություններ։ Երբ արանքում հայտնվել են փողի, տարածքի և իշխանության հարցեր։
Նորից եմ կրկնում
Դաժանությունը  , ստորությունը ու չարությունը համամարդկային արատներ են։ Ինտելեկտուալ անմաքրասիրություն եմ համարում քննադատելով տվյալ երևույթների դասին պատկանող ինչ որ երեևույթի  հատկություն ցուցադրել ամբողջ դասի հատկությունը։
Մահմեդականը մարդ է և զերծ չէ , ոչ մի մարդկային հատկանիշից, ինչպես նաև բուդդիստը, քիրստոնյան,աթեիստը,դեմոկրատը, մարքսիստը, նացիոնալիստը, հայրենասերը, հանրապետականը, լևոնականը, .......

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ես չեմ էլ մտածում որ իսլամը քննադատելով դուք , փորձել եք քրիստոնեությունը գովաբանել։ Իսկ իմ բերասծ օրինակների միակ նպատակը այն է , որ ցուցադրեմ թե կրոնը իր մաքուր վիճակում (առանց քազաքականության) ոչ մի կապ չունի մարդկային այլանդակությունների հետ։ Ուզում եմ ցուից տալ , որ նույնիսկ իրենց դավանանքով ամենամարդասիրական կրոնները դավանող մարդիկ կատարել են այլանդակություններ։ Երբ արանքում հայտնվել են փողի, տարածքի և իշխանության հարցեր։
> Նորից եմ կրկնում
> Դաժանությունը , ստորությունը ու չարությունը համամարդկային արատներ են։ Ինտելեկտուալ անմաքրասիրություն եմ համարում քննադատելով տվյալ երևույթների դասին պատկանող ինչ որ երեևույթի հատկություն ցուցադրել ամբողջ դասի հատկությունը։
> Մահմեդականը մարդ է և զերծ չէ , ոչ մի մարդկային հատկանիշից, ինչպես նաև բուդդիստը, քիրստոնյան,աթեիստը,դեմոկրատը, մարքսիստը, նացիոնալիստը, հայրենասերը, հանրապետականը, լևոնականը, .......


Համաձայն եմ, բայց մենք խոսում ենք  իսլամի  գաղափարախոսության մասին, այլ ոչ թե իսլամը դավանող  չդավանողների  անձնական հատկանիշների  կամ բնավորության գծերի  մասին:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հարգում են նրան ով արժանի է: Կարելի է քաղաքակիրթ հարաբերություններ պահպանել, դիվանագիտական մոտեցում ցուցաբերել, բայց դեռ շատ ջանքեր պետք է գործադրեն, որ  հարգանքի արժանան:


Բայց չեմ հասկանում, թե այդ ինչու արժանի չեն :Think: : Իսկ այդ դեպքում իրենք ինչու՞ պիտի մեզ հարգեն: Իսլամը ոչ թե ագրեսիվ է, այլ իրական: Եթե Աստվածաշունչը միայն Սուրբ է գիրք է այժմ, ռեգուլյատիվ բնույթ չի կրում, ապա կարող է լինել և մեղմ, իսկ Ղուրանը չի կարող, քանի որ այն ամեն ինչ է մահմեդական աշխարհում: Այսինքն՝ պատժի ինստիտուտն էլ պիտի ներառեր իր մեջ. դա լրիվ նորմալ է :Wink: :




> Վախենում է նա, ով վստահ չէ սեփական ուժերին: Մենք ոչ թե նրանց ուժից ենք վախենում այլ մեր թուլությունից: Դե եթե մեր ողջ հույսը կապենք կրոնի հետ, հազիվ թե  մոտ ժամանակներում  լուրջ  առաջընթաց  գրանցենք:


Ահա, իմ ասածն էլ գրեթե նույնն է կրոն բաժնում. կրոնը քաղաքականություն է, ոչ ավելին: Մահմեդականների բարքերն ենք քննադատում, բայց մեր երկիրը այնքան աշխարհիկ պետությունն է, որ իր պարտքն է համարում ամեն եկեղեցական տոն ըստ հավուր պատշաճի նշել: Շուտով սահմանադրության 8.1 հոդվածը երևի պառլամենտը կվերանայի: Չեմ ուզում քաղաքականացնել թեման, բայց ուրիշ բացատրություն չեմ տեսնում այս երևույթի հետ կապված. կաթողիկոսը չընտրվածին <<չնզովելու>> համար երևի պարտավորագիր է ստորագրել տվել, որ երբ եկեղեցական տոն լինի, էդ օրը աշխատանքային չլինի:




> Եվ որտեղ եք տեսնում ինքնապաշտպանությու՞ն:  Թե սկզբում պետք է  դավադրել, հրահրել , ընդհարում առաջացնել հետո  այդ ամենը կոծկել եվ որպես  ինքնապաշտպանություն ներկայացնել:


Ինքնապաշտպանություն պետք է դիտարկել նաև ինքնության կորուստը :Smile: :




> Դե հա,  եկեք մենք էլ  ընդունենք բազմակնություն, երկիր մոլորակը անհասկանալ լցնենք, հետո իրար  ոչնչացնենք  մի պատառ հացի կռիվ տալու համար: Բազմակնությունը  ամենամեծ սպառնալիքն է, որը մոտ ապագայում կարող է ողջ մոլորակի վրա՝  սովի, ցավ ու տառապանքի  պատճառ դառնալ:


Բայց ինչու՞ միայն հայերով պիտի մտածենք Երկիր մոլորակի մասին: Շատ փոքր ազգ ենք՝ մտածելու համար: Մեր թշնամիները այդպես չեն մտածում. նրանք ասում են՝ եթե մենք ունենանք 1 որդի, 2 որդի, ո՞վ պետք է մեր հողին տեր կանգնի: Ասեմ, որ հող ասելով երկիրը նկատի չունի, այլ այն հողաբաժինը, որ գտնվում է իր տնօրինության տակ :Wink: :

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ուզում եմ նորից մեջբերել հատված  Ղուրանից, որը այս  թեմայի  2-րդ էջում  Astgh-ը  արդեն մեջբերել է:
> 
> Ակումբի կանոնադրությունից ելնելով  փորձեմ թարգմանել այն ինչ գրված է՝
> 
> *Պայքարեք բոլոր նրանց դեմ ով  չի հավատում Ալլահին, չի արգելում այն ինչ արգելել է Ալլահը եվ իր  դեսպանը եվ բոլոր նրանց դեմ ով չի ենթարկվում   իրական  կրոնին:*


Չամիչ ջան, կարծես թե մեջբերմանս մեջ տառասխալ եմ թույլ տվել. հիմա նորից մեջբերեմ տվյալ հատվածը, որը միշտ շահարկում են իսլամի հակառակորդները.
*Сражайтесь с теми, кто не верует ни в Аллаха, ни в Последний день, которые не считают запретным то, что запретили Аллах и Его Посланник, которые не исповедуют истинную религию - из тех, которым ниспослано Писание, пока они не дадут откупа /ջիզյա/ своей рукой /ան յադին/, оставаясь униженными.*

Այս տողերի բացատրությունը տալիս է 20-րդ դարի իսլամական նշանավոր աստվածաբան Աբդուլլա Յուսուֆ Ալին:
_Ջիզյա /откуп/. հիմնական նշանակությունը՝ փոխհատուցում, փրկագին: Սա մի հարկ է, որ գանձվում է նրանցից, ով իսլամ չի ընդունել, բայց ցանկանում է գտնվել Իսլամի հովանու ներքո, և այդպիսով ենթարկվում է մահմեդական պետության օրենքներին: Ասվում է, որ ոչ մահմեդականները կարող են դավանել իրենց կրոնը, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ ճպետք է միջամտեն իսլամի գործերին կամ խոչընդոտեն նրա տարածումը: Այդ տուրքի կոնկրետ չափը սահմանված չէ. աշ-Շաֆրի իմամը առաջարկեց տուգանքի չափը դարձնել մեկ արաբական ոսկե դինար տարեկան...
_

_Ան յադին /բառացի՝ ձեռքերից/. մեկնաբանվում է ոչ միանշանակ: Ձեռքը հանդիսանում է իշխանության և ուժի խորհրդանիշ: Ալիին հակված է այն ընկալել որպես՝ <<ի նշան հնազանդության>>: Ջիզյան, այդպիսով, եղել է մասամբ սիմվոլիկ տուգանք և մասամբ էլ փոխհատուցում՝ զինծառայությունից ազատվելու դիմաց, բայց քանի որ տուգանքի չափը ֆիքսված չէր, այն կրում էր սիմվոլիկ բնույթ:
_

Եթե էլի ինչ-որ մաս անհասկանալի կլինի այս տողերից, կփորձեմ բացատրությունները գտնել, թարգմանել:

----------


## Հանուման

Լավ է վերջապես  գոնե մի բանում համաձայնության եկանք։ 
Էտ շատ լավ է, նշանակում է , որ կարող ենք երկուսս էլ այս բանավեճից օգուտ ստանալ։

Մի բան էլ եմ ուզում ասել, իսլամի մասին մեր հայերիս պատկերացումները չէն զարգացել  ճիշտ–սխալ կամ լավ–վատ հարթություններում, այլ ընկեր–թշնամի հարթությունում, ու միշտ պատմականորեն  այպես է ստացվել որ իսլամը կրողները հաճախակի մեր թշնամիներն են եղել, ես կասեի ավելին համարյա միշտ։
Սակայն դա չպետքե խանգառի ամեն մտածող մարդու թեկուզ իրեն գաղափարապես հակառակ կանգնած մշակույթից իր համար օգտակարը գտնել ։ 

Ամեն մի մշակույթում կան գեղեցիկ և իմաստուն տարրեր, ինչպես նաև հիմար ու տգեղ տարրեր։ Պետք չէ թացը չորի հետ խառնել։ Իսկ որևէ բան ուսումնասիրելուց առաջ (սա իմ խորհուրդն է , ուզում էք ընդունեք , ուզում էք ոչ) պետք է մոռանալ ամեն բան ,որը դուք գիտեք դրա մասին, և միայն այդ դեպքում կարելի է հասնել եթե ոչ ճշմարտությանը, գոնե ճշմարտամոտությանը  :Smile: 
Եթե հետաքրքիր է կարող եմ գրել ավելի մանրամասն թե ինչն է ինձ դուր գալիս իսլամական մշակույթի մեջ։

----------


## Չամիչ

> Բայց չեմ հասկանում, թե այդ ինչու արժանի չեն: Իսկ այդ դեպքում իրենք ինչու՞ պիտի մեզ հարգեն:


Astgh ջան, կարծում եմ  պարզ է թե  իսլամ դավանող մեր որ հարեվաններին  չենք  կարող հարգանքի արժանացնել:Կարծում եմ որ  նրանք առանձնապես ոչ էլ  ձգտում են  շահել մեր հարգանքը, որ  մենք հիմա քննարկենք  նրանց  հարգել չհարգելու հարցը: Ընդհանրապես հարգանքի արժանացնում են  նրանց, ով  ինչ որ ջանքեր է գործադրում  այդ հարգանքին արժանանալու համար:




> Ինքնապաշտպանություն պետք է դիտարկել նաև ինքնության կորուստը


*Պայքարեք  բոլոր նրանց դեմ ով չի  հավատում  Ալլահին*----այս  խոսքերի  եվ ինքնության կորստի  մեջ ինչ որ կապ կա՞՞   այդ  կոնտեքստում  հավանաբար  կարելի է հետեվյալ  մեկնաբանությանը տալ--«  վերացնեք  բոլոր այլ կրոն  դավանողներին, որովհետեվ նրանք բոլորը  մեր ինքնությանը  սպառնալիք են ներկայացնում»





> Բայց ինչու՞ միայն հայերով պիտի մտածենք Երկիր մոլորակի մասին: Շատ փոքր ազգ ենք՝ մտածելու համար:


Իսկ ում՞  համար ես  ուզում ազգը  շատացնե՞լ, ազգի կեսը մտածում է գրին քարտ  շահելու  եվ  երկրից  գաղթելու մասին: Լոս Անջելեսի, թե՞ Ռուսաստանի համար:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Եթե հետաքրքիր է կարող եմ գրել ավելի մանրամասն թե ինչն է ինձ դուր գալիս իսլամական մշակույթի մեջ։


Իհարկե հետաքրքիր է, այս թեման հենց իսլամի  մասին է:

----------


## Հանուման

> Իհարկե հետաքրքիր է, այս թեման հենց իսլամի  մասին է:


1.	Ամենակարևորը իսլամական մշակույթի մեջ առաջացած սուֆիզմն է , որը ինչ որ չափով կարելի է համարել էզոթերիկ իսլամ, ինչ որ չափով ազատամտություն, ինչ որ չափով էլ աթեիզմ.
2.	Գեղեցկագույն իսլամական պոեզիան ՝Մուհամմադ, Ռումի, Հաֆեզ, Աթար, Խայամ , Ֆիրդուսի....
3.	Մշակույթային ու ավանդույթային կայունություն իրենց համար օտար հոսանքների նկատմամբ։ Միևնույն ժամանակ իրենց համար օտար հոսանքների բազմաթիվ տարրերի դանդաղ և մտածված ասիմիլացում։
4.	Իսլամական աշխարհը կարևորագույն դեր է խաղացել եվրոպայի զարգացման մեջ
ա.Արաբական (հնդկական) թվանշաններ
բ. Լողանալու սովորություն, և այլ հիգիենիկ գործողություններ
գ. Բաղնիք, կանալիզացիա
դ. Մաթեմատիկա 
ե. Աստղագիտություն
զ. Տրուբադուրական պոեզիա
է. Ֆլամենկո, իսպանական երաժշտություն
ը.Հունական փիլիսոփայությանը(բացի Արիստոտելից) եվրոպացիները ծանոթացել են արաբական թարգմանություններով
թ. Ալքիմիա .... Բժշկություն....

5. Էլ չեմ ասում պորտապարի մասին ,որը շատ գեղեցիկ պար է։ Իհարկե եթե այն պարում են մուսուրմանուհիները, բայց ոչ թե հայ ախչիկները...  :Smile:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> մի քիչ տարօրինակ է այսկերպ ձևակերպումը:
> իսկ ինչ է, քրիստոնեությունը սահմանում է որ 
> "«Կա ուրիշ աստված Աստծուց բացի և նրա առաքյալ Քրիստոսը չէ՞՞ /կամ միայն Քրիստոսը չէ՞՞/ »"
> նույնը կարելի է ասել մյուս կրոնների համար:
> Դու գիտես՞ մի կրոն, որը ասում է որ բացի իրենից ուրիշ մի այլ կրոն էլ է ճիշտ:
> Եթե կա, ապա դա այդ ասելու պահից այլևս կրոն չի:


Մենք խոսում են մի կրոնական գաղափարախոսության մասին ,որը իր տեղը վաղուց հաստաել է աշխարհում և նրա գաղափարախոսության գլխավոր ձևակերպում  հնչում է և գրված է այնպես ինչպես ես ներկայցրել եմ և դրա համար սահմանել է պայքարի տեսակ որը կոչվում է մեծ ջիհադ իսկ նա իր երթին սահմանում է հավերժ կյանք կոնկրետ անհավատ ոչնչացնելու համար:Հիմա մեկ խնդիր կա իսլամը չի մերժում Քրիստոսի մարգարեությունը և չի  համարում նրան օրենքից դուրս ,պատճառաբանելով որ նա Ալլահի ներկայացուցիչն է և ոչ աստված ,հետևաբար առաջնային Ալլահն է հետո մնացած փեհվանդարները(մարգարենրեը) որոնցից մեկը Քրիստոսն է:Պայքարը գնում է Ալլահ Քրիստոս երևույթի միջև:
Մենք շատ հստակ հայտարարում ենք որ Հիսուսը Աստված է այսինքն կա հայր Աստված  Արարիչ, Որդի Աստված Քրիստոս,Մայր Աստված Մայրամ այսինքն ուղղակիորեն գործ ունենք բազմաստվածության հետ: Ինչի հետ համաձայն չեն իսլամում և նրանք պնդում են որ կա մեկ աստված մեկ դեմքով որին  իրենք անվանում են Ալլահ: 
Մենք քրիստոներաներս շատ հեշտությամբ ընդունում ենք բազմաստվածության երևույթը իսկ նրանք կատեգորիկ մերժում են և Ալլահի Արարչի հետ ցանկացած էության նույնացումը մերժելի է Իսլամի կողմից:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Astgh ջան, կարծում եմ  պարզ է թե  իսլամ դավանող մեր որ հարեվաններին  չենք  կարող հարգանքի արժանացնել:Կարծում եմ որ  նրանք առանձնապես ոչ էլ  ձգտում են  շահել մեր հարգանքը, որ  մենք հիմա քննարկենք  նրանց  հարգել չհարգելու հարցը: Ընդհանրապես հարգանքի արժանացնում են  նրանց, ով  ինչ որ ջանքեր է գործադրում  այդ հարգանքին արժանանալու համար:


Չամիչ ջան, բայց այս թեման կոնկրետ մեր հարևանների մասին չի, այլ իսլամի :Wink: :




> *Պայքարեք  բոլոր նրանց դեմ ով չի  հավատում  Ալլահին*----այս  խոսքերի  եվ ինքնության կորստի  մեջ ինչ որ կապ կա՞՞   այդ  կոնտեքստում  հավանաբար  կարելի է հետեվյալ  մեկնաբանությանը տալ--«  վերացնեք  բոլոր այլ կրոն  դավանողներին, որովհետեվ նրանք բոլորը  մեր ինքնությանը  սպառնալիք են ներկայացնում»


Իսկ ի՞նչ վատ գաղափարախոսություն է :Smile: : Թող Աստվածաշնչում էլ նման մի տող լիներ, գուցե էս օրին չէինք լինի: Իսլամի դերը կայանում է նրանում, որ համախմբող նշանակություն ունի: Դեռ նոր-նոր նացիոնալիզմի հետքեր են նկատվում. առաջ չկար նման բան, միայն՝ մահմեդական:




> Իսկ ում՞  համար ես  ուզում ազգը  շատացնե՞լ, ազգի կեսը մտածում է գրին քարտ  շահելու  եվ  երկրից  գաղթելու մասին: Լոս Անջելեսի, թե՞ Ռուսաստանի համար:


Դե... սա արդեն ուրիշ հարց է:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Իսլամը էթնոցենտրիկ գաղափարախոսություն է կառուցված զինվորական կարգապա հության վրա և շատ կոնկրետ ուղղված է Միաստվածության հակառակորդների դեմ որի մեջ և մտնում է քրիստոնեական ուսմունքի սուրբ երորդության գլխավոր գաղափարը:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Մայր Աստված Մայրամ


Մեղապարտ՝ սենց բան չկա.էլ չասես։

----------

Շինարար (11.09.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Մեղապարտ՝ սենց բան չկա.էլ չասես։


Կարելի մերժել ամեն ինչ ,կարելի է բացատրել ամեն ինչ, ես կողմնակից եմ երկրորդին :
Մայրամ(Մարիամ) աստվածածին ,կույս :
Մարդը արարածը իր էությամբ առհասարակ աստավածածին չէ ,առաջանում է դիլեմա կամ ծնվածը ԱՍՏՎԱԾ ՉԷ կամ ծնողը ԱՍՏՎԱԾ Է :Աստվածաշունչը ասում է որ հողածին Մարիամից ծնվեց Աստծո Որդին  :Տեսությունը որ մարդը կարող է ծնել մարդ  աստված (այսինքն կիսաաստված այսինքն հերոս )ավարտուն ձևավորվեց հելլենական թեոլոգիայի մեջ:Քրիստոնեական թեոլոգիայի մեջ մենք տեսնում ենք այս մոտեցան շարունակականութունը :Քրիստոնեական թեոլոգիան  զարգացնում է այս միտքը և 4 րդ դարում և հայտարարում է Սուրբ երրորդության գաղափարը:Այսինքն այն ինչ մեր քրիստոնեական գիտակցույան մեջ  ձևավորված է որպես Աստված եռակողմ է կամ ունի երեք դեպք : 
Ծնվեց Աստծո որդին ,ով ծնեց ընտրյալ կինը ,կույսը ,հողածինը :Հին ավանդազրույցները ասում են որ աստվածները ապրում էին մարդկանց շրջապատում (մարդկանց մեջ ,երկրի վրա):Մի խոսքով երկար բարակ բացատրույուններ չտամ համաշխարհային թեոլոգիայի մեջ հնարավոր ամեն ինչից կարող է ծնվել աստված և նա ունի մեկ դեմք:Քրիստոնեական թեոլոգիան սկսած չորորդ դարից ինչ ինչ ճնշումներից ելնելով այս սուրբ երրորդության գաղափարը մտցրեց շրջանառության մեջ: Ստեղծելով պերմանենտ հակասություն հին թեոլոգիայի հետ և նոր թեոլոգիայի հետ որը մեզ հայտնի է Իսլամ անվան տակ:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Մշակույթային ու ավանդույթային կայունություն իրենց համար օտար հոսանքների նկատմամբ։ Միևնույն ժամանակ իրենց համար օտար հոսանքների բազմաթիվ տարրերի դանդաղ և մտածված ասիմիլացում։


Իսլամի առաջնորդները  ի սկզբանե մշակել են հոգեբանական որոշակի տակտիկա,որը ինչպես երեվում է անխափան գործում է: Ենթադրում եմ, որ մարդկանց փոքրուց  սովորեցնում են անվերապահորեն  վստահել եվ  հավատալ  Ալլահի  զորությանը: Մուսուլմանի  օրվա ռեժիմը  կառուցված է այնպես, որ նրանք ամեն  վարկյան  զգում են  Ալլահի  զորեղ ներկայությունը: Մարդկանց   երանության որոշակի մշտական   դոզայով ապահովելու ամենազորեղ միջոցներից մեկը կարծում եմ  հենց  ամենօրյա ռեժիմով  նամազներն են:Սա  հնարավորություն է տալիս  մարդու  ուղեղը  մշտապես  պահել  հաճույքի   լարվածքի վրա: Այս  ամենը վերագրելով  աստծո  զորությանը, ստանալով  ապրելու  համար  ամենակարեվոր՝ հաճույքի եվ երանության  մշտական ճափաբաժինը, մուսուլմանին էլ  ոչինչ պետք չէ, նա  ոչ էլ    ի վիճակի է  սթափ  վերլուցել, ծանր  ու թեթեվ անել  մահմեդական գաղափարախոսության  կողմից մշակված՝ մարդկանց որոշակի նպատակների համար  կառավարելի դարձնելու ծրագրերը:  Մահմեդականությունը  ընդամենը առաջարկում է  երանության չափաբաժին եվ  ոչ ավելի, այդ կրոնը մարդուն ոչինչ չի առաջարկում  ինքնճանաչման եվ ինքնակատարելագործման  համար:




> ա.Արաբական (հնդկական) թվանշաններ
> բ. Լողանալու սովորություն, և այլ հիգիենիկ գործողություններ
> գ. Բաղնիք, կանալիզացիա
> դ. Մաթեմատիկա
> ե. Աստղագիտություն
> զ. Տրուբադուրական պոեզիա
> է. Ֆլամենկո, իսպանական երաժշտություն
> ը.Հունական փիլիսոփայությանը(բացի Արիստոտելից) եվրոպացիները ծանոթացել են արաբական թարգմանություններով
> թ. Ալքիմիա .... Բժշկություն....


Եվ ի՞նչ կապ ունի այս ամենը  իսլամի հետ: Դա նույն է եթե  ինչ որ մեկին խնդրեն նշել թե ինչն է նրան  դուր գալիս  քրիստոնեության մեջ, սկսի  թվարկել մեր  բանաստեղծներին, հիշի Կոմիտասին  կամ Վիկտոր Համբարձումյանին կամ քրիստոնյա  այլ  ազգերի  մշակութային կամ գիտական ձեռքբերումները:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Իսկ ի՞նչ վատ գաղափարախոսություն է: Թող Աստվածաշնչում էլ նման մի տող լիներ, գուցե էս օրին չէինք լինի: Իսլամի դերը կայանում է նրանում, որ համախմբող նշանակություն ունի: Դեռ նոր-նոր նացիոնալիզմի հետքեր են նկատվում. առաջ չկար նման բան, միայն՝ մահմեդական:


Ըստ քեզ  ստացվում է. որ  մենք էս օրին ենք որովհետեվ  մուսուլման չե՞նք, որովհետեվ  մեր սուրբ գրքում  մի շատ կարեվոր կետ բացակայու՞մ է:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ըստ քեզ  ստացվում է. որ  մենք էս օրին ենք որովհետեվ  մուսուլման չե՞նք, որովհետեվ  մեր սուրբ գրքում  մի շատ կարեվոր կետ բացակայու՞մ է:


Ինչական, ինչոնյա ու ինչիստ էլ լինենք, դա կարևոր չի, պիտի գաղափարախոսությունը ուժեղ լինի: Եթե մեր ազգին օգուտ չէ, ձևավորենք նորը կամ վերափոխենք հինը: Պետք չէ դոգմատիկ լինենք:

Չամիչ ջան, խոսում ես մահմեդակնների կենցաղում Ալլահի մեծ դերի մասին, մոռանում ես, որ ամբողջ միջնադարը քրիստոնեական աշխարհն էլ խավարի մեջ էր. ամեն նոր հայտնագործող կամ բանադրվում էր, կամ կրակին բաժին դառնում :Wink:  Եվ միայն ազգային պետությունների ստեղծումը, սեկուլյարիզացիան ինչ-որ չափով կարողացավ եկեղեցու դեմն առնել: Երբ մահմեդակնների մոտ էլ ազգայինը առաջնային կդառնա, այդ ժամանակ գուցե իրենք էլ շատ բաներ վերանայեն :Wink: 

Ազատ ժամանակ ունենալու դեպքում Ղուրանից հատվածներ կտեղադրեմ՝ իրենց մեկնաբանություններով: Թե չէ բոլորդ խոսում եք միայն այն մասին, ինչը ասում է գլխավորապես արևմտյան պրոպագանդան:

----------

Մեղապարտ (11.09.2009), Քամի (02.11.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Իրոք Իսլամ կրոնը ավելի շատ կապված է կենցաղային խնդիրների հետ ,իրոք նա քարոզում է ամեն ինչ, սկսած տարրական հիգենիայի կանոները պաշտպանելուց վերջացրած դրախտով:Սա գաղափարաոսություն է որը իր դաժանությամբ չի զիջում մյուս գաղափարախոսություններին և չի էլ գերազանցում:
Կարծում եմ այն հարկավոր է սկզբից հասկանալ ,հասկանալու համար հարկավոր է ծանոթանալ արաբական մշակույթի հետ ,նախաիսլամական :
Ղուրանը ի տարբերություն այլ սուրբ գրքերից  չի կարելի թարգմանել այլ լեզուներով սա նույնպես դոգմա էր բայց ի ուրախություն մեզ իսլամը կատարեց այդ քայլը և այսօր արդեն Ղուրանի թարգմանությունները չեն համարվում «հարամ»:

----------


## Askalaf

> Իսկ ի՞նչ լեզվով:
> Եթե ռուսերեն, ապա կարող ես կարդալ այստեղ՝
> Коран
> Եթե ցանկանում ես բեռնել՝
> Коран_скачать
> 
> Եթե անգլերեն՝
> Quran


Շնորհակալություն, 
բայց ես ի նկատի ունեի ՀԱՅԵՐԵՆ տարբերակը, եթե ընդհանրապես կա իհարկե։

----------


## Շինարար

> Մարդը արարածը իր էությամբ առհասարակ աստավածածին չէ


Սա շատ վիճելի պնդում է, մա՞րդն է ստեղծել Աստծուն, թե՞ Աստված մարդուն, դեռ ոչ ոք չի կարողացել լիարժեք ապացուցված պատասխան ներկայացնել այս հարցին: Քանի որ թեման իլամին է վերաբերում, չէի ցանկանա, որ այս հարցի շուրջ այստեղ բանավեճ ծավալվեր, մանավանդ որ անհնար է ընդհանուր եզրակացության գալ այս հարցի շուրջ, ու որ այս գրառումս էլ թեմայից դուրս չմնա, ավելացնեմ, որ իսլամն էլ չի կարողացել ապացուցել այս այլընտրանքային հարցի այլընտրանքներից և ոչ մեկը:

----------


## kevorkmail

Բարեւ ձեզ: Ապրելով Իսլամական երկրում, լինելով ծանօթ Ղուրանին եւ տիրապետլով Արաբերէն լեզուին, կարող եմ ասել որ Իսլամութեան զարգացումը անցած է 3 հանգրուաններէ. ա. Սկզբնական Կազմաւորում. բ. Տարածում Մէքքայի եւ Մէտինայի սահմաններում. գ. Տարածում արաբական աշխարհից դուրս:
Բնականաբար  Ղուրանի Սկզբնական բաժինները  հանդուրժողական պատկեր ցոյց կը տան սակայն կրօնը համբաւ գտնելէ ետք Ղուրանի յաջորդ սուրաներում կարելի է տեսնել թէ ինչպէս կը հրաւիրէ սրբազան պատերազմի յանուն Ալլահին ընդդէմ անաստուածներին, իսկ յետագայ 3րդ հանգրուանում արդէն կարիք չկար գթութեան նոյնիսկ աստուածապաշտներին հանդէպ այդ թուում քրիստոնեաներին եւ յուդայականներին: Մուհամմետի եւ Ղուրանի վերջին յորդորներում կարող ենք տեսնել ոնց կը քաջալերէ սպաննել նոյնիսկ {Ահլ Ալ Քիթապին} այսինքն Աստուածաշնչեան ազգերին:

----------


## kevorkmail

Իսլամը եւ կանայք._
_Կինը պէտք է ծածկուած լինի գլխամազերից մինչէւ ոտնաթաթերը
_Հօր թողած նիւթական կամ դրամական ժարանգը կը բաժնուի այնպէս որ դուստրի բաժինը կազմէ մանչ զաւակի բաժնին կէսը
_Տղամարդիկ իրաւունք ունեն ապտակել կամ զարնել իրենց կանանց եթէ նրանք անհնազանդութիւն ցուցաբերրն 
_Տղամարդը կարող է ամուսնացած լինել չորս կների հետ միեւնոյն ժամանակ
_Կիները չպէտք է որեւէ ուսւմ ստանան
_Կանանց ձայնը մեղքերի ճանապարհ կառաջնորդէ

Ղուրանի պատմական հիմքերը._
Ղուրանում յիշուած որոշ պատմական դէպքեր առնուած են հին Իսրայէլական առասպելական գրխերից (Թալմուդ, Միդրաշ եւայլն): Օրինակ Սողոմոն Իմաստունի հետ կապուաս որոշ իրադարձութիւններ քաղուած են Միդրաշից, իսկ երկրի ստեղծումը, հրեական Թալմուդից:

Եւս մի կարեւոր նշում. Ղուրանի բոլոր թարգմանութիւնները չեն համապատասխանիր Արաբական բնագրին,  մանաւանդ այն հատուածները որտեղ ուժի, սպաննութեան եւ ահաբեկչութեան կիրարման խրատներ կան, միշտ ալ աւելի մեղմացուած ձեւով են թարգմանուած:

----------


## Legolas

Մուհամեդի մասին պատմի , հետաքրքիր մարդ ա եղել: 
դոգմաներից էլ էլի

----------


## Ambrosine

> Շնորհակալություն, 
> բայց ես ի նկատի ունեի ՀԱՅԵՐԵՆ տարբերակը, եթե ընդհանրապես կա իհարկե։


Հայերեն էլեկտրոնային տարբերակ չկա:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Հայերեն էլեկտրոնային տարբերակ չկա:


Շատ էլ լավա որ չկա քանի որ այսօր շատ հայեր ավելի շատ երազում են կրոնափոխ լինել քան թե պահել ու պահպանել այն ինչը փոխանցվել է դարեր շարունակ իրենց պապերից:

----------

mkofranc (04.11.2009)

----------


## Արծիվ

Լավ հայեր ջան ես եզրափակում եմ իմ գրառումը այս *իսլամ* թեմայում ու ասեմ որ ես որպես Քրիստոնյա հայ ինձ արժանի չեմ համարում այս թեմայի մասին առնչվեմ որևէ մեկի հետ քանի որ պարապ թեմայա ինձ համար:

----------

mkofranc (04.11.2009)

----------


## Շինարար

> Լավ հայեր ջան ես եզրափակում եմ իմ գրառումը այս *իսլամ* թեմայում ու ասեմ որ ես որպես Քրիստոնյա հայ ինձ արժանի չեմ համարում այս թեմայի մասին առնչվեմ որևէ մեկի հետ քանի որ պարապ թեմայա ինձ համար:


Արծիվ ջան, այսօր Թուրքիայում չորս միլիոն մուսուլման հայ կա, մեր ծնողները, պապերը մեծ մասամբ ընդհանրապես աթեիստ են, բայց հայ են, մենք պետք է հարգենք յուրաքանչյուր մարդու կրոնական հավատքը: Ես մուսուլման մտերիմնեեր եմ ունեցել, որոնք իմ ձեռքից վերցրեցին Աստվածաշունչ համբուրեցին և ինձ վերադարձրեցին այն: Իսլամը աշխարհում միլինավոր և միլիարդավոր հետևորդներ ունի, հարգենք այդ մարդկանց կրոնական զգացմունքները, բայց միաժամանակ ուսումնասիրենք այդ կրոնը, որպեսզի կարողանանք իմանալ մեզ համար, ինչ վտանգներ կարող է այն ունենալ, կանխենք դրանք, իմանանք ինչպես շփվել իրանց հետ:

----------

may (03.11.2009), Tig (03.11.2009), Yellow Raven (04.11.2009), Աբելյան (03.11.2009), Արծիվ (04.11.2009), Լուսաբեր (03.11.2009), յոգի (04.11.2009)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Արծիվ ջան, այսօր Թուրքիայում չորս միլիոն մուսուլման հայ կա, մեր ծնողները, պապերը մեծ մասամբ ընդհանրապես աթեիստ են, բայց հայ են, մենք պետք է հարգենք յուրաքանչյուր մարդու կրոնական հավատքը: Ես մուսուլման մտերիմնեեր եմ ունեցել, որոնք իմ ձեռքից վերցրեցին Աստվածաշունչ համբուրեցին և ինձ վերադարձրեցին այն: Իսլամը աշխարհում միլինավոր և միլիարդավոր հետևորդներ ունի, հարգենք այդ մարդկանց կրոնական զգացմունքները, բայց միաժամանակ ուսումնասիրենք այդ կրոնը, որպեսզի կարողանանք իմանալ մեզ համար, ինչ վտանգներ կարող է այն ունենալ, կանխենք դրանք, իմանանք ինչպես շփվել իրանց հետ:


Վանաձորցի ջան ես հարգում ու կիսում եմ քո կարծիքը և ուզում եմ ասել որ ես որևէ վատ բան որևէ անձի կամ կրոնի նկատմամբ չեմ ասել, իմ գրառման միտքը այն էր որ ես ցանկանում որ որևէ հայ չուրանա իր կրոնը որը ցավոք սրտի մենք տեսել ու տեսնում ենք դարեր շարունակ թե ինչպես մեր հայ ազգի մեջ կրոնափոխ դավաճաններ ենք ունեցել ու հիմա էլ շատ կան: Մարդիկ կարծում են որ մենք հայերս կրոնափոխ ենք եղել դառնալով քրիստոնյա բայց դա այդպես չի ու եղե մենք չդառնայինք քրիստոնյա ապա պետք է մուսուլմանությունը ընդունեինք որը անձամբ ես կարծում եմ ավել վատ կլիներ: Հիմա ես այս թեման չեմ ուզում շեղեմ ասեմ որ ես հարգում եմ ամեն տեսակ մարդկանց կլինի դա կրոնական թե անկրոն բայց ես չեմ ընդունում մահմեդական կրոնը կամ իսլամի կրոնը որովհետև դա անձամբ ինձ համար չարիք է քանի որ շատ խայտառակ բաներ կան գրվաղ նրանց գրքում: Վանաձորցի ջան այսօր այն հայն է հայ որ իր կրոնից չի ուրանում ու պատրաստա զենքը ձեռքին ելնելու կռվի հանուն իր ազգի, հայրենիքի, ընտանիքի, կրոնի ու էլի շատ բաներ քանի որ այդ ամենը պահելով ենք մենք այսօր կոչվում իսկական հայեր: Կարծում եմ մենք իրար հասկացանք հայրենակից ջան:

----------


## Gayl

> Մարդիկ կարծում են որ մենք հայերս կրոնափոխ ենք եղել դառնալով քրիստոնյա բայց դա այդպես չի ու եղե մենք չդառնայինք քրիստոնյա ապա պետք է մուսուլմանությունը ընդունեինք որը անձամբ ես կարծում եմ ավել վատ կլիներ:


«Մարդիկ կարծում են որ մենք հայերս կրոնափոխ ենք եղել դառնալով քրիստոնյա » Միթե՞ այդպես չի եղել;
«ու եղե մենք չդառնայինք քրիստոնյա ապա պետք է մուսուլմանությունը ընդունեինք» Ինչ ասես լսել էի,լսել էի որ ասում են «եթե մենք Քրիստոնիա չլինեինք հիմա կործանված կլինեինք :Hands Up:  :LOL: »,բայց որ մուսուլման կդառնայինք էտ արդեն վերջն էր,կներես դա քո անձնական կարծիք է,թե ինչ որ Դոկտոր-Պրոֆեսորի ասածներն ես կրկնում :Smile:

----------

Amaru (04.11.2009), Ambrosine (04.11.2009), յոգի (04.11.2009)

----------


## Արծիվ

> «Մարդիկ կարծում են որ մենք հայերս կրոնափոխ ենք եղել դառնալով քրիստոնյա » Միթե՞ այդպես չի եղել;
> «ու եղե մենք չդառնայինք քրիստոնյա ապա պետք է մուսուլմանությունը ընդունեինք» Ինչ ասես լսել էի,լսել էի որ ասում են «եթե մենք Քրիստոնիա չլինեինք հիմա կործանված կլինեինք»,բայց որ մուսուլման կդառնայինք էտ արդեն վերջն էր,կներես դա քո անձնական կարծիք է,թե ինչ որ Դոկտոր-Պրոֆեսորի ասածներն ես կրկնում


Չէ սա իմ համոզմունքն է իսկ դու ի՞նչ ես կարծում եթե մենք քրսիտոնեությունը չընդունեինք  մի՞թե իսլամը չէր գա իր թրով ու սրով (ինչպես որ արել է դարեր շարունակ բայց բարեբախտաբար չի հաջողվել) և մուսուլմանություն *պարտադրեր* մեզ  :Think:

----------


## mkofranc

Ես միայն մի բան կասեմ, իսլամ դավանող շատ մարդիկ պնդում են որ իսլամը հանդուրժողականություն է ուսուցանում, բայց այդ <<հանդուրժողականությունը >>   ահաբեկիչներ է պատրաստում , ոչ մի կրոն դավանող անձը  չի սպանի իրեն և ուրիշներին , նամանավանդ երեխաներին ինչ որ մի նպատակի համար :  Շատերն են պնդում որ շատ մարդիկ իրենց կրոնը փոխում են ու իսլամ դավանում, իսկ ես կպատասխանեի որ նրանք դա անում են որովհետև վերջին  հույսը դա է մնում , ու տվյալ մարդը այնպիսի վիճակում է լինում որ չգիտի ինչ անի: Նույն քաղաքականությունը ունեն նաև աղանդավորները` հոգեորսիչները: Ու  կասեմ ավելին , հիմա Եվրոպան դարձել է մուսուլմանների թիրախը, իզուր չէ որ Նիկոլա Սարկոզիի կառավարությունը սկսել պայքարել ֆրանսիացու ինքնության համար : Որովհետև այդ մուսուլմանները խեղաթյուրում են ցիվիլ հասարակությունը: Նույն էլ կասեմ ԱՄՆ ի մասին , վերջերս ձերբակալել են իսլամիստ խմբավորականների , որոնք ուզում էին ԱՄՆ ի տարածքում իսլամական հանրապետություն ստեղծել:
Նույն այդ մուսուլմանները  լինելով ղուրան դավանող բայց իսլամի տարբեր ճյուղեր սունիտներ և շիիդներ , իրար միս են ուտում:  :Think:

----------


## mkofranc

ու իսլամ դավանող ազգեր ի դեմս Թուրքիայի ու Ադրբեջանի, մեր ազգին շատ ու շատ են ցավ պատճառել, լլինելով  գոնե մի փոքր հայրենասեր ինձ թվում է բոլորի մոտ ատելություն կլինի այդ կեղտոտ կրոնի հանդեպ: Ու վերջերս թուրքական մամուլը հպարտանում և խնդում էին հայ ազգի ու մեր դավանանքի վրա : Պատճառը մի հայ աղջիկ էր որ ամուսնացել էր թուրք բարաբարոսի հետ ու դավանափոխ եղել: :Angry2:  :Shok:

----------

Արծիվ (04.11.2009)

----------


## Legolas

> ու իսլամ դավանող ազգեր ի դեմս Թուրքիայի ու Ադրբեջանի, մեր ազգին շատ ու շատ են ցավ պատճառել, լլինելով  գոնե մի փոքր հայրենասեր ինձ թվում է բոլորի մոտ ատելություն կլինի այդ կեղտոտ կրոնի հանդեպ: Ու վերջերս թուրքական մամուլը հպարտանում և խնդում էին հայ ազգի ու մեր դավանանքի վրա : Պատճառը մի հայ աղջիկ էր որ ամուսնացել էր թուրք բարաբարոսի հետ ու դավանափոխ եղել:


ինչ անենք , մենք էլ միհատ թրքուհի բռնենք , դավանափոխ անենք , ու խնդա՞նք իրանց կրոնի վրա :Think:

----------


## Արծիվ

> ինչ անենք , մենք էլ միհատ թրքուհի բռնենք , դավանափոխ անենք , ու խնդա՞նք իրանց կրոնի վրա


Եթե այդ թուրք աղջիկը լինի իսլամի հետևորդ ապա նա չի էլ կապնվի քեզ հետ քանի որ նրանք ատում են քրիստոնյաներին:

----------


## Legolas

> Եթե այդ թուրք աղջիկը լինի իսլամի հետևորդ ապա նա չի էլ կապնվի քեզ հետ քանի որ նրանք ատում են քրիստոնյաներին:


իսկ եթե Ակումբի այս թեման լրիվ կարդամ, կարծում եմ ալլահն էլ իրան չի փրկի :LOL:  , էտ ատելությունը ընդհանուր ա , ով ասեց որ այդպիսի ամուսնություններ չեն լինում? :Think:  :Think:  
ուղղակի ըտեղ բարբարոսի պահն ա զարմանալի :LOL:

----------


## mkofranc

> իսկ եթե Ակումբի այս թեման լրիվ կարդամ, կարծում եմ ալլահն էլ իրան չի փրկի , էտ ատելությունը ընդհանուր ա , ով ասեց որ այդպիսի ամուսնություններ չեն լինում? 
> ուղղակի ըտեղ բարբարոսի պահն ա զարմանալի


Կարող ես ասել ինչը քեզ զարմացրե՞ց: 
Իսկ ինձ միշտ զզվեցրել է այն հանգամանքը որ հայերը իրենց կեղծ ազատամիտի տեղ են դրել, իսկ թուրքը որ միշտ թքած է ունեցել ազատամիտների վրա , եկել ու գրավել է Հայաստանը ու մեզ թողել մի կտոր քարաքրոտ երկիր, որն ի դեպ առանց ամաչեցնելու պատիվ է բերում մեր երգիչներին <<քարաքրոտ իմ երկիր , Հայաստան>> :  :Sad:

----------


## Legolas

> Կարող ես ասել ինչը քեզ զարմացրե՞ց: 
> Իսկ ինձ միշտ զզվեցրել է այն հանգամանքը որ հայերը իրենց կեղծ ազատամիտի տեղ են դրել, իսկ թուրքը որ միշտ թքած է ունեցել ազատամիտների վրա , եկել ու գրավել է Հայաստանը ու մեզ թողել մի կտոր քարաքրոտ երկիր, որն ի դեպ առանց ամաչեցնելու պատիվ է բերում մեր երգիչներին <<քարաքրոտ իմ երկիր , Հայաստան>> :


ինձ զարմացրեց տեղեկության ձևակերպումը՝մասնավորապես այնտեղ բարբարոս բառի առկայությունը:  ես թքած ունեմ դրանց կրոնի վրա , բայց ատելություն կոնկրետ էդ կրոնի նկատմամբ չունեմ , իսլամ չլինեին բիսլամ կլինեին , ու մեկա թուրքը կմնար թուրք :Bad: 

քո կարծիքով մեր նախնիները կեղծ ազատամիտ են եղել, դրա համար ա որ հիմա Հայաստանը փոքր ա? :Think:  :Think:

----------


## Gayl

> Չէ սա իմ համոզմունքն է իսկ դու ի՞նչ ես կարծում եթե մենք քրսիտոնեությունը չընդունեինք  մի՞թե իսլամը չէր գա իր թրով ու սրով (ինչպես որ արել է դարեր շարունակ բայց բարեբախտաբար չի հաջողվել) և մուսուլմանություն *պարտադրեր* մեզ


Արծիվ դու իմ առաջին հարցին չպատասխանեցիր այնպես շրջանցեցիր կարծես ոչ մի հարց էլ չեմ տվել :Smile: ,իսկ երկրորդ հարցին պատասխանում ես հարցով:
Հարցիդ պատասխանն է ՈՉ:Հանուն Քիստոնեության կռիվներ շատ ենք տարել  ու մինչև հիմա Քրիստոնեա ենք,ինչու ես կարծում որ եթե հեթանոս լինեինք ուրեմն պտի հեշտ հանձնվեինք,Հայաստանում Քրիստոնեությունը արյամբ է մտցվել իսկ դա նշանակում է որ մեր ազգը իր կրոնի համար կռիվ է տվել,այնպես որ անպատասխանատու կոչեր պետք չի անելի:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Արծիվ դու իմ առաջին հարցին չպատասխանեցիր այնպես շրջանցեցիր կարծես ոչ մի հարց էլ չեմ տվել,իսկ երկրորդ հարցին պատասխանում ես հարցով:
> Հարցիդ պատասխանն է ՈՉ:Հանուն Քիստոնեության կռիվներ շատ ենք տարել  ու մինչև հիմա Քրիստոնեա ենք,ինչու ես կարծում որ եթե հեթանոս լինեինք ուրեմն պտի հեշտ հանձնվեինք,Հայաստանում Քրիստոնեությունը արյամբ է մտցվել իսկ դա նշանակում է որ մեր ազգը իր կրոնի համար կռիվ է տվել,այնպես որ անպատասխանատու կոչեր պետք չի անելի:


Ես չեմ սիրում հարցից թռնել Գայլ սա լավ հիշի  :Wink:  Առաջին հարցտ ո՞րն էր կրոնափոխ ենք եղել թե ոչ, ասեմ քեզ որ ՈՉ կրոնափոխ չենք եղել քանի որ մինչ այդ մենք կրոն էլ չենք ունեցել:
Եթե երկրորդ հարցտ համարում ես հարց ապա ասեմ որ ես կարիք չունեմ որ ինձ ինչ որ գիտնական որևէ բան ասի քանի որ այդ նույն գիտնականի ուղեղն էլ է փտելու վերջում ինչպես բոլորինս, սա իմ համոզմունքն է:
Լավ կարդա այս տողերը Գայլ  :Read: ՝
Այսօր մոլորակի վրա չկա հեթանոս ազգ որ ինչ որ կրոնի չպատկանի և բոլոր այն ազգությունները որ հեթանոս են եղել ապա դարեր հետո դարձել են՝ քրիստոնյա, մուսուլման, բուդա, կրիշնյա ու շաաաաատ ուրիշ բաներ ու եթե քրիստոնեության համար կռիվներ ես տարել ու արյուն թափել սա դեռ չի նշանակում ամեն ինչ քանի որ բոլոր կրոներն էլ իրենց առջևից սուրն են տարել որ մարդիկ հնազանվեն այդ կրոնին և ամենակարևորը որ եթե քրիստոնեությունը չընդունեիր ապա մուսուլմանությունը անպայման պետք է ընդունեիր կամ էլ մի ուրիշ կրոն ու մոռացի որ հեթանոս կմնայիր քանի որ մարդկությունը զարգացել է այդ ժամանակներից սկսած և հեթանոսութուն էլ չկա հիմա աշխարհում այնպես որ կարծում եմ այդ մնացած կրոները առաջինից ավելի վտանգավոր կլինեին:

----------


## Չամիչ

*Մոդերատորական: Մնացեք թեմայի շրջանակներում: Եթե թեման այլ ուղղությամբ տանելու ցանկություն կա, կարող եք քննարկումները շարունակել ՝« Կրոն բաժնի թեմաներից դուրս քննարկումներ» բաժնում:*

----------

Gayl (05.11.2009), Արծիվ (05.11.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

*Մոդերատորական. Վերջին՝ թեմայից դուրս գրառումները տեղափոխվել են «կրոն» բաժնի թեմաներից դուրս քննարկումներ ենթաբաժին:*

----------

Ambrosine (05.11.2009)

----------


## mat94

Իսլամում կինը տղամարդու կեսի- կեսի կեսնա: Իսկ համարումեն թե երբ տղամարդը ցանկանա կինը *պարտավոր է*  տրվել ամուսնուն:  Իսկ որմեկ կինը մերժի ապա նա այրվելու է դժոխքում--- Հիմա սրա անունը դուք դնումեք կրոն?????

----------


## matlev

> Իսլամում կինը տղամարդու կեսի- կեսի կեսնա: Իսկ համարումեն թե երբ տղամարդը ցանկանա կինը *պարտավոր է*  տրվել ամուսնուն:  Իսկ որմեկ կինը մերժի ապա նա այրվելու է դժոխքում--- Հիմա սրա անունը դուք դնումեք կրոն?????


Որտեղի՞ց այսքան բան գիտես իսլամի մասին, Հ1-ով են ասե՞լ: Ինձ ուղղակի աղբյուրն ու հավաստիությունն ա հետաքրքրում:

----------

Քամի (25.11.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իսլամում կինը տղամարդու կեսի- կեսի կեսնա: Իսկ համարումեն թե երբ տղամարդը ցանկանա կինը *պարտավոր է*  տրվել ամուսնուն:  Իսկ որմեկ կինը մերժի ապա նա այրվելու է դժոխքում--- Հիմա սրա անունը դուք դնումեք կրոն?????


Եկեք Աստվածաշնչի տրամաբանությամբ էլ սա վերլուծենք...

Նախ սա ապահովում է սերունդների հաջորդականությունը, ծնելիության աճը, ազգի պահպանումը..., դժոխքի կրակներն էլ լուրջ չընդունենք :Wink: 
Հետո իբր քաղաքակիրթ քրիստոնյա երկրների օրենքներով էլ ամուսնական պարտականությունները չկատարելը իրենից տարբեր հետևանքներ է ենթադրում:

Բայց ամեն դեպքում ես, եթե պետք է, էլի մեջ կբերեմ Աստվածաշնչից այն հատվածը, որը կնոջ դեմ է ուղղված, ուղղակի եկեք մի տողով պատկերացում չկազմենք կրոնի մասին:

----------


## mat94

ոչ  ինչից վերցրիր որ Հ1-ովեմ լսել, ընդհանրապես Հ1-ը այստեղ ինչ կապ ունի չեմ հասկանում, բացատրիր իմանամ..... իսկ ինչ վրաբերվում է որտեղից գիտեմ ասեմ որ ցամկացողը երբ ինչ որ բան փնտրի անպայման կգտնի ես էլ ցանկացելեմ տեղեկություն հավաքեմ իսլամի մասին և այս տեղեկություններնեն հասել ինձ, ամեն ինչ պարզ է ??? իսկ նրան որ այդպիսով ապահովումեն աճ, ասեմ որ դա աճի համար չեն անում, այդ գործը հավասր է բռնաբարության

----------


## Ambrosine

> ոչ  ինչից վերցրիր որ Հ1-ովեմ լսել, ընդհանրապես Հ1-ը այստեղ ինչ կապ ունի չեմ հասկանում, բացատրիր իմանամ..... իսկ ինչ վրաբերվում է որտեղից գիտեմ ասեմ որ ցամկացողը երբ ինչ որ բան փնտրի անպայման կգտնի ես էլ ցանկացելեմ տեղեկություն հավաքեմ իսլամի մասին և այս տեղեկություններնեն հասել ինձ, ամեն ինչ պարզ է ??? իսկ նրան որ այդպիսով ապահովումեն աճ, ասեմ որ դա աճի համար չեն անում, այդ գործը հավասր է բռնաբարության


Վիճել պետք չէ :Wink: , բայց իրոք տեղեկություններդ շատ քիչ են՝ դատելու համար Իսլամի մասին:

Բռնաբարությու՞ն... էսպես ասեմ՝ մահմեդականների կենցաղը բավականին տարբեր է այն ժամանակվանից, այժմ արդեն ցանկացած իրեն հարգող, կիրթ մահմեդական նույնիսկ 2-րդ կին չի ունենում: Այնպես որ շատ դոգմաներ, ինչպես և սա, կարելի է ասել՝ կորցրել են <<արդիականությունը>>:

----------


## mat94

միշտ ասումեն ամեն  ինչի առաջնա ճիշտ   :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> միշտ ասումեն ամեն  ինչի առաջնա ճիշտ


Ասում են, բայց ամեն դեպքում չէ, որ ճիշտ է :Smile: :

Օրինակ՝ ճիշտ չի քաղաքակրթությունների համար: Այսօր հասարակությունը այն աստիճանի վրա է, որ շատ <<դոգմաներ>> պետք է վերանայվեն, շատ օրենքներ պիտի ձևափոխվեն: Բնական վիճակը այնքանով է լավ եղել, որ չեն եղել քիմիական ու կենսաբանական զենքերը, միջուկայինը... բայց մյուս կողմից կյանքը <<երկարել է>>, ժամանակը տնտեսվում է՝ շնորհիվ տեխնոլոգիաների: Կամ եթե ինչ-որ մի պետություն, ազգ հավատարիմ մնա՝ առաջվանի ճիշտ լինելուն, կպարտվի, որովհետև ժամանակը առաջ է ընթանում, պետք է համընթաց քայլես: Այս հարցերի պատճառով էլ վահաբիզմն է ծնունդ առել:

Մյուս կողմից ֆեմինիստական շարժումները, դեմոկրատիայի ու մնացածի մասին շշուկները հաստատ հասել են մահմեդական կանանց: Բայց նրանց աշխարհայացքը ուրիշ է. քո համար, մյուսների համար սա բռնաբարություն է, իսկ նրանց համար սովորական իրադրություն: Այլ հարց է, եթե նա ոչ մահմեդական շրջապատում դաստիարակվի: Ղուրանի մեջ մի ամբողջ սուրահ կա՝ կանանց նվիրված:

----------


## Mariam1556

Իմ կարծիքով Իսլամի հաջողությունը կայանում է հենց իր հետևորդների հավատարմության մեջ: Մուսուլմանների գրեթե 99 տոկոսը (եթե ոչ 100) ,մինչ օրս էլ պահպանում է բոլոր ավանդույթները,ծիսակատարությունները,որը որ մենք՝ քրիստոնյաներս կամաց կամաց մոռածության ենք տալիս :Այ օրինակ Մուսուլմանները ուզումա աշխատանքի լինեն ,ուզումա շուկայում,նույնիսկ Ֆրանսիայում,եթե իրենց ժամը եկավ աղոթելու խալիները հանում են գցում իրենց տակը ու ծնկի իջած սկսում աղոթել  . Իրենք անգամ տարվա մեջ ունեն հատուկ ամիս (իրենց օրացույցով 9րդ ամիսը) որի ընդացքում ամբողջ օրը հաց չեն ուտում և սպասում են արևի մայր մտնելուն,քանի որ դա մտնում է Իսլամի 5 պատվիրանների մեջ...
Մի խոսքով շատ սովորույթներ ունեն որոնք պահպանվում  և համոզված եմ որ դեռ երկար ժամանակ էլ կպահպանվեն:Ցավոք նույնը չեմ կարող ասել քրիստոնյաների մասին,որոնցից շատերը հասարակ կիրակնօրյա պատարագին էլ չեն  գնում  ուր մնաց մնացած բաները պահպանեն: :Sad:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իմ կարծիքով Իսլամի հաջողությունը կայանում է հենց իր հետևորդների հավատարմության մեջ: Մուսուլմանների գրեթե 99 տոկոսը (եթե ոչ 100) ,մինչ օրս էլ պահպանում է բոլոր ավանդույթները,ծիսակատարությունները,որը որ մենք՝ քրիստոնյաներս կամաց կամաց մոռածության ենք տալիս :Այ օրինակ Մուսուլմանները ուզումա աշխատանքի լինեն ,ուզումա շուկայում,նույնիսկ Ֆրանսիայում,եթե իրենց ժամը եկավ աղոթելու խալիները հանում են գցում իրենց տակը ու ծնկի իջած սկսում աղոթել  . Իրենք անգամ տարվա մեջ ունեն հատուկ ամիս (իրենց օրացույցով 9րդ ամիսը) որի ընդացքում ամբողջ օրը հաց չեն ուտում և սպասում են արևի մայր մտնելուն,քանի որ դա մտնում է Իսլամի 5 պատվիրանների մեջ...
> Մի խոսքով շատ սովորույթներ ունեն որոնք պահպանվում  և համոզված եմ որ դեռ երկար ժամանակ էլ կպահպանվեն:Ցավոք նույնը չեմ կարող ասել քրիստոնյաների մասին,որոնցից շատերը հասարակ կիրակնօրյա պատարագին էլ չեն  գնում  ուր մնաց մնացած բաները պահպանեն:


Իսկ ինչու՞ ես տխրում քրիստոնյաների համար :Smile: : Վաղուց արդեն <<քրիստոնյա>> եզրույթը առաջվանը չէ: Մարդիկ կամաց-կամաց հասկանում են, որ կարևոր չի քրիստոնյա լինելը, որ ապրես արժանապատիվ, բարոյական... կարևոր է մարդ լինելը, ՄԱՐԴ-ը բարձրագույն արժեք է, իսկ շատ հաճախ հենց քրիստոնեությունը մարդուն ցածր է դիտարկում՝ կարևորելով միայն հոգին: Բայց չէ՞ որ մարդը միայն հոգուց չէ կազմված, այլև՝ մարմնից. այսինքն՝ քրիստոնեությունը մարդուն թերի է ներկայացնում: Լավ, թեմայից չշեղվենք :Blush:  Այսօրվա քրիստոնյաները հասել են գիտակցության բարձր մակարդակի և շատ լավ են հասկանում, որ կրոնը քաղաքականություն է. Աստծուն հավատալու կամ նրա հետ խոսելու համար պետք չէ ինչ-որ գաղափարախոսություն, կանոն, օրենք, սահման, փշալար... դա ամեն մարդու սեփական ընտրությունն է: Այսքանը մենք հաղթահարել ենք, հերթը մահմեդականներին էլ կհասնի, չնայած որ արտաքին ուժերը խոչընդոտում են մահմեդականների գաղափարական զարգացմանը: Կարևորը որ տենդենցները կան:

----------

Legolas (25.11.2009)

----------


## mat94

իսլամը մնում է իսլամ, ինչքան որ մահամեդականը զարգացած լինի, իսկ զարգացած մահամեդականը հասկանում է որ *իր* կրոնը մարդուն «էշացնում է» և ինքը կամաց-կամաց դառնում է անհավատ իր կրոնի նկատմամբ, իսկ դուք գիտեք որ իսլամը ասում է ով որ մահամեդական չի, ինչ որ չորս ոտանի կենդանու նման է որ երկրագնդի վրա արածում է և օգտվում է նրա բարիքներից ??? իսկ ինչ վերբերվում է որ նրանք տարին մեկ ամիս ծոմեն պահում, ասեմ որ մենք էլ տարին *ոչ* *թե մեկ ամիս այլ 40 օր* ծոմապահություն ունենք ու սեմ որ մեր օրենքները ավել դժվարեն ----չասացիք Հ1-ը այստեղ ինչ կապ ուներ ???---

----------


## matlev

> չասացիք Հ1-ը այստեղ ինչ կապ ուներ ???---


Ուղղակի Ձեր գրածը Հ1-ի ոճով էր, ես էլ հարցրեցի: Էդքան բան, անհանգստանալու կարիք չկա:  :Smile:

----------


## mat94

matlev, չեմ հասկանում, կներես   :Smile:

----------


## Mariam1556

> իսլամը մնում է իսլամ, ինչքան որ մահամեդականը զարգացած լինի, իսկ զարգացած մահամեդականը հասկանում է որ *իր* կրոնը մարդուն «էշացնում է» և ինքը կամաց-կամաց դառնում է անհավատ իր կրոնի նկատմամբ, իսկ դուք գիտեք որ իսլամը ասում է ով որ մահամեդական չի, ինչ որ չորս ոտանի կենդանու նման է որ երկրագնդի վրա արածում է և օգտվում է նրա բարիքներից ??? իսկ ինչ վերբերվում է որ նրանք տարին մեկ ամիս ծոմեն պահում, ասեմ որ մենք էլ տարին *ոչ* *թե մեկ ամիս այլ 40 օր* ծոմապահություն ունենք ու սեմ որ մեր օրենքները ավել դժվարեն ----չասացիք Հ1-ը այստեղ ինչ կապ ուներ ???---


Դե բանն էլ հենց դրանում է որ մերը նույնիսկ 40 օրա ,սակայն ես շատ քիչ մարդ գիտեմ ով այսքան ժամանակ գոնե իր կյանքի մեջ մեկ անգամ ծոմ պահած լինի,լավ գոնե մեկ օրով.Նույնիսկ ես ինքս պահած չկամ ցավալի է   :Blush: 

*Astgh* - ի հետ համամիտ եմ որ մենք քրիստոնյաներս ավելի կրթված ենք ավելի ռեալ ենք մոտենում ամեն ինչին,բայց արդյոք դա ճիշտ է ,արդյոք մենք մեր կյանքը այսպես ասաց ռոբոտացնելով  ինչ որ բանի կհասնենք,իսկ մի թե ավելի լավ չի թողնել ամեն ինչ ինչպես որ կա ,փորձել գոնե մի քիչ հավատալ հրաշքներին, Աստծո գոյությանը

----------

Legolas (26.11.2009)

----------


## Shushan-87

Ես համաձայն չեմ այն կարծիքի հետ,որ իսլամը հաղթող կրոն է , այն ավելի շուտ հալածող է:Նշեմ,որ Իսլամը ընդունվել է որպես կրոն քրիստոնեությունից հետո 300թվ. Մուհամեդի կողմից, ով եղել է զավթիչ և պատերազմող,միայն 40 տարեկանում կնոջ մահից հետո նա սկսեց մարգարեական երազներ տեսնել:Իսլամցիները Քրիստոսին ընդունում են որպես մարգարե,այլ ոչ թե աստված,քանզի նրանք աստվածացնում  էին Մուհամեդին:Ես այս թեման ուսումնասիրել եմ մոտ 6 ամիս իր բոլոր նրբություններով և ներկայացրել զեկույց համալսարանում :  Ընդ որում Մուհամեդը իր հետնորդներին հրամայում էր բռնի ուժով,սպանելով տարածել իսլամը,ինչը իսկ արդեն կրոնի համար անընդունելի է:

----------

umm (04.12.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես համաձայն չեմ այն կարծիքի հետ,որ իսլամը հաղթող կրոն է , այն ավելի շուտ հալածող է:Նշեմ,որ Իսլամը ընդունվել է որպես կրոն քրիստոնեությունից հետո 300թվ. Մուհամեդի կողմից, ով եղել է զավթիչ և պատերազմող,միայն 40 տարեկանում կնոջ մահից հետո նա սկսեց մարգարեական երազներ տեսնել:Իսլամցիները Քրիստոսին ընդունում են որպես մարգարե,այլ ոչ թե աստված,քանզի նրանք աստվածացնում  էին Մուհամեդին:Ես այս թեման ուսումնասիրել եմ մոտ 6 ամիս իր բոլոր նրբություններով և ներկայացրել զեկույց համալսարանում :  Ընդ որում Մուհամեդը իր հետնորդներին հրամայում էր բռնի ուժով,սպանելով տարածել իսլամը,ինչը իսկ արդեն կրոնի համար անընդունելի է:


Լավ չես ուսումնասիրել, Շուշան ջան :Wink:

----------

*e}|{uka* (29.11.2009)

----------


## Mariam1556

> Ես համաձայն չեմ այն կարծիքի հետ,որ իսլամը հաղթող կրոն է , այն ավելի շուտ հալածող է:Նշեմ,որ Իսլամը ընդունվել է որպես կրոն քրիստոնեությունից հետո 300թվ. Մուհամեդի կողմից, ով եղել է զավթիչ և պատերազմող,միայն 40 տարեկանում կնոջ մահից հետո նա սկսեց մարգարեական երազներ տեսնել:Իսլամցիները Քրիստոսին ընդունում են որպես մարգարե,այլ ոչ թե աստված,քանզի *նրանք աստվածացնում  էին Մուհամեդին:*Ես այս թեման ուսումնասիրել եմ մոտ 6 ամիս իր բոլոր նրբություններով և ներկայացրել զեկույց համալսարանում :  Ընդ որում Մուհամեդը իր հետնորդներին հրամայում էր բռնի ուժով,սպանելով տարածել իսլամը,ինչը իսկ արդեն կրոնի համար անընդունելի է:


Մուսուլմանները երբեք Մուհամեդին չեն աստվածացրել,իրենց համար նա Առաջին մարքարեն է համարվում,իսկ Հիսուսին նրանք ընդունում են որպես քարոզիչ սակայն ոչ աստծո որդի.

----------


## Shushan-87

Չէ Աստղ ջան ,ես շատ- շատ լավ եմ ուսումնասիրել,ես նույնիսկ ղուրանն եմ կարդացել,այլ հարց է,որ դու լավ տեղեկացված չէ:

----------

umm (04.12.2009)

----------


## Shushan-87

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է Մուհամեդին աստվածացնելուն,ասեմ որ,եթե Աստվածաշնչում նշվում է ,որ դեպի Աստված տանող միակ ճանապարհը Հիսուս Քրիստոսն է,ապա իսլամցիները այդ ճանապարհի մեջտեղում տեսնում էին միայն Մուհամեդին և նրան էին համարում միակ ճանապարհը դեպի Աստված:

----------


## Շինարար

> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է Մուհամեդին աստվածացնելուն,ասեմ որ,եթե Աստվածաշնչում նշվում է ,որ դեպի Աստված տանող միակ ճանապարհը Հիսուս Քրիստոսն է,ապա իսլամցիները այդ ճանապարհի մեջտեղում տեսնում էին միայն Մուհամեդին և նրան էին համարում միակ ճանապարհը դեպի Աստված:


Դա որտե՞ղ ա գրված…

----------


## Gayl

> Ընդ որում Մուհամեդը իր հետնորդներին հրամայում էր բռնի ուժով,սպանելով տարածել իսլամը,ինչը իսկ արդեն կրոնի համար անընդունելի է:


Էն մարդը գիտեր ինչ էր անում հիմա տեսեք ինչքան շատ են դրանք ու համախմբված հըբը:
Էհ լավա Հայաստանում զենքով Քրիստոնեությունը չնդունեցին լավ ենք պրծել:

----------


## Gayl

> Դա որտե՞ղ ա գրված…


Ղուրանից բացի որտեղ պտի գրված լինի :Smile:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ղուրանից բացի որտեղ պտի գրված լինի


Սուրահը, այան կարո՞ղ ես նշել:

----------


## Gayl

> Սուրահը, այան կարո՞ղ ես նշել:


«Սուրահը, այան»  կամ սխալ ես գրել կամ չգիտեմ այդ բառերի իմաստը,Ղուրանով երբեք չեմ հետքարքրվել:

----------


## Շինարար

> «Սուրահը, այան»  կամ սխալ ես գրել կամ չգիտեմ այդ բառերի իմաստը,Ղուրանով երբեք չեմ հետքարքրվել:


Դե, որ ասացիր, թե Ղուրանում է գրված, ենթադրեցի, թե աչքովդ ես տեսել :Smile: , ինձ հետաքրքիր է, թե Ղուրանում որտե՞ղ է գրված, որ միայն Մուհամմադն է միակ ճանապարհը դեպի Աստված, որ էգուց-էլօր ես էլ մի տեղ ասեմ, ինձ հակաճառեն, գիրքը բացեմ ու *սուրահ*ով, *այա*յով ասածս ապացուցեմ :Smile: 
Հ. Գ. Ընդգծածս բառերը գուցե այնքան էլ ճիշտ չեմ տառադարձել, բայց օգտվել եմ այդ տերմիների արդեն ավանդական դարձած հայերեն տարբերակներից:

----------


## Gayl

> Դե, որ ասացիր, թե Ղուրանում է գրված, ենթադրեցի, թե աչքովդ ես տեսել, ինձ հետաքրքիր է, թե Ղուրանում որտե՞ղ է գրված, որ միայն Մուհամմադն է միակ ճանապարհը դեպի Աստված, որ էգուց-էլօր ես էլ մի տեղ ասեմ, ինձ հակաճառեն, գիրքը բացեմ ու *սուրահ*ով, *այա*յով ասածս ապացուցեմ
> Հ. Գ. Ընդգծածս բառերը գուցե այնքան էլ ճիշտ չեմ տառադարձել, բայց օգտվել եմ այդ տերմիների արդեն ավանդական դարձած հայերեն տարբերակներից:


Հետաքրքիր տրամաբանություն է,ասեմ ինչու:
Դու հարց տվեցիր Շուշան-87 ին,նա խոսում էր իսլամից,եթե խոսում ես Քրիստոսից ուրեմն կարդացել ես Աստվածաշունչը և եթե ինչ որ բան պտի ապացուցես ուրեմն դա Աստվածաշնչով է լինում և սա նույն բանն է եթե նա ինչ որ բան է ասում Իսլամի մասին իսկ դու հարցնում դա որտեղից ուրեմն հարցը անընկալելի էր իհարկե Ղուրանից: հնարավոր է որ սխալվել ա բայց վերևում գրել էր որ Ղուրանը 6 ամիս ուսումնասիրել ա,իսկ իմ պահով քո ասածը ընդհանրապես անհասկանալի ստացվեց ես վերը նշված լոգիկայով պատասխանեցի իսկ դու ինձ ասում ես թե ենթադրեցիր որ ես Ղուրան եմ կարդացել :Shok: 
Ղուրանը կարդացե՞լ ես:

----------


## Շինարար

> Հետաքրքիր տրամաբանություն է,ասեմ ինչու:
> Դու հարց տվեցիր Շուշան-87 ին,նա խոսում էր իսլամից,եթե խոսում ես Քրիստոսից ուրեմն կարդացել ես Աստվածաշունչը և եթե ինչ որ բան պտի ապացուցես ուրեմն դա Աստվածաշնչով է լինում և սա նույն բանն է եթե նա ինչ որ բան է ասում Իսլամի մասին իսկ դու հարցնում դա որտեղից ուրեմն հարցը անընկալելի էր իհարկե Ղուրանից: հնարավոր է որ սխալվել ա բայց վերևում գրել էր որ Ղուրանը 6 ամիս ուսումնասիրել ա,իսկ իմ պահով քո ասածը ընդհանրապես անհասկանալի ստացվեց ես վերը նշված լոգիկայով պատասխանեցի իսկ դու ինձ ասում ես թե ենթադրեցիր որ ես Ղուրան եմ կարդացել
> Ղուրանը կարդացե՞լ ես:


Մի խոսքով, իմ հարցը ուղղված էր Շուշանին, շնորհակալ եմ, որ իմ տրամաբանությունը հետաքրքիր ես համարում: 
Հ. Գ. Ղուրան կարդացել եմ, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ հիշում եմ , թե որ տողում ինչ է գրված, ուստի հուշում խնդրեցի Շուշանից:

----------

Gayl (01.12.2009)

----------


## Shushan-87

Նախ ասեմ ես ուսումնասիրել եմ  Իսլամը,որովհետև պետք է փիլիսոփայության առարկայից զեկույց պատրատեի,ես բազմաթիվ գրքեր,հոդվածներ եմ ուսումնասիրել իսլամի հետ կապված,և դրանց գրեթե բոլորի մեջ գրված էր այն ամենը ինչ ես նշել եմ ,ղուրանը ևս ուսումնսիրել եմ ,այն բաղկացած է 2 մասից` Հին Կտակարան,որը  ամբողջությամբ նման է մեր Հին Կտակարանին, իսկ 2-րդ մասում բանաստեղծություններ ,երգեր և նման այլ բաներ, որով գովերգում էին Մուհամեդին,և նրան համարում միակ ճշմարիտ և իրական Աստծո  հետնորդը,Աստծո խոսքը վերծանողը:Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է կոնկրետ կետ նշելուն,որտեղ գրված են այդ խոսքերը, ես հստակ  չեմ կարող,քանզի կետերով պարզապես չէի կարող  հիշել,որովհետև այն շատ ծավալուն էր:

----------


## Շինարար

> Նախ ասեմ ես ուսումնասիրել եմ  Իսլամը,որովհետև պետք է փիլիսոփայության առարկայից զեկույց պատրատեի,ես բազմաթիվ գրքեր,հոդվածներ եմ ուսումնասիրել իսլամի հետ կապված,և դրանց գրեթե բոլորի մեջ գրված էր այն ամենը ինչ ես նշել եմ ,*ղուրանը* ևս ուսումնսիրել եմ ,այն *բաղկացած է 2 մասից` Հին Կտակարան,որը  ամբողջությամբ նման է մեր Հին Կտակարանին, իսկ 2-րդ մասում բանաստեղծություններ ,երգեր և նման այլ բաներ, որով գովերգում էին Մուհամեդին,և նրան համարում միակ ճշմարիտ և իրական Աստծո  հետնորդը,Աստծո խոսքը վերծանողը:*Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է կոնկրետ կետ նշելուն,որտեղ գրված են այդ խոսքերը, ես հստակ  չեմ կարող,քանզի կետերով պարզապես չէի կարող  հիշել,որովհետև այն շատ ծավալուն էր:


Հարգելիս, դու Ղուրանը չես ուսումնասիրել, քո ձեռքին թերևս ուրիշ գիրք է եղել՝ համանման վերնագրով :Think:

----------


## Shushan-87

Հավատա Ես շատ լավ գիտեմ ինչ եմ կարդում:Միգուցե  դու ես Ղուրան վերնագրով այլ գիրք կարդացել ,թեև դա անհնար է:Ղուրանը մի հատ է,ինչպես և մեր Աստվածաշունչը: Ու պետք չէ նման դիտողություն անել,հատկապես այն պարագայում,որ դու հաստատ չես կարդացել:ուղղակի չհասկացա որ պահը քեզ դուր չեկավ գրածիս որ նման կերպ արտահայտվեցիր:

----------


## Շինարար

> Հավատա Ես շատ լավ գիտեմ ինչ եմ կարդում:Միգուցե  դու ես Ղուրան վերնագրով այլ գիրք կարդացել ,թեև դա անհնար է:Ղուրանը մի հատ է,ինչպես և մեր Աստվածաշունչը: Ու պետք չէ նման դիտողություն անել,հատկապես այն պարագայում,որ դու հաստատ չես կարդացել:ուղղակի չհասկացա որ պահը քեզ դուր չեկավ գրածիս որ նման կերպ արտահայտվեցիր:


Ընդգծածս մասը՝ *բաղկացած է 2 մասից` Հին Կտակարան,որը ամբողջությամբ նման է մեր Հին Կտակարանին, իսկ 2-րդ մասում բանաստեղծություններ ,երգեր և նման այլ բաներ, որով գովերգում էին Մուհամեդին,և նրան համարում միակ ճշմարիտ և իրական Աստծո հետնորդը,Աստծո խոսքը վերծանողը:*

----------


## Shushan-87

Բայց դա իրոք այդպես է ,նրանք էլ ունեն  Հին կտակարան,ավելին ասեմ նրանք մինչև Հիսուս ընդունում են նույնը ինչ մենք,պարզապես Հիսուսին նրանք ընդունում են որպես մարգարե,ինչպես մյուս մինչ այդ եկած մարգարեներին:Ես խաբելու պատճառ չունեմ ,ասում եմ այն,  ինչ հաստատ գիտեմ,ես հաստատ չէի բանավիճի մի հարցի շուրջ,որից տեղեկացված չեմ:Դու ինքդ էլ կարող ես կարդալ` հանելով ինտերնետից:

----------


## Շինարար

> Բայց դա իրոք այդպես է ,նրանք էլ ունեն  Հին կտակարան,ավելին ասեմ նրանք մինչև Հիսուս ընդունում են նույնը ինչ մենք,պարզապես Հիսուսին նրանք ընդունում են որպես մարգարե,ինչպես մյուս մինչ այդ եկած մարգարեներին:Ես խաբելու պատճառ չունեմ ,ասում եմ այն,  ինչ հաստատ գիտեմ,ես հաստատ չէի բանավիճի մի հարցի շուրջ,որից տեղեկացված չեմ:Դու ինքդ էլ կարող ես կարդալ` հանելով ինտերնետից:


Ամաչում եմ խոստովանել, բայց տունը երեք հատ Ղուրան ունեմ, որոնցից երկուսը՝ արաբերեն, մյուսը՝ ռուսերեն, ոչ մի երկու մասի բաժանում այնտեղ չեմ նկատել: :Smile: , Վիքիպեդիայում Ղուրանի մասին տես այստեղ :

----------


## Shushan-87

Ես էլ ամաչում եմ խոստովանել ,բայց քեզ մի քիչ չեմ հավատում: Կամ էլ դու պարզապես մի հատորը ունես,կամ էլ երկուսը մեկում է,ուղղակի դու կարդալուց ուշադիր չես եղել տարանջատմանը:Եթե ես ասում եմ որ այն 2 մասից է,դա դեռ չի նշանակում որ դրանք առանձին գրքեր են:Ես այն կարդացել եմ որպես 1 ամբողջություն և այնտեղ հստակ իմաստային տարանջատում կա` հնի և նորի:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չէ Աստղ ջան ,ես շատ- շատ լավ եմ ուսումնասիրել,ես նույնիսկ ղուրանն եմ կարդացել,այլ հարց է,որ դու լավ տեղեկացված չէ:


 :Shok: 
Կներես, բայց ոչ Քրիստոնեությունը, ոչ Իսլամը, ոչ էլ նման ծավալուն թեմա 6 ամսում հոդվածներ կարդալով չեն ուսումնասիրում :Wink: 
Ղուրանն էլ այնքան դժվար մարսվող գիրք է, որ 6 ամսում կեսն էլ չէիր կարող այնքան լավ հասկանալ, որ ասեիր՝ ամեն ինչ գիտես Իսլամի մասին:



> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է Մուհամեդին աստվածացնելուն,ասեմ որ,եթե Աստվածաշնչում նշվում է ,որ դեպի Աստված տանող միակ ճանապարհը Հիսուս Քրիստոսն է,ապա իսլամցիները այդ ճանապարհի մեջտեղում տեսնում էին միայն Մուհամեդին և նրան էին համարում միակ ճանապարհը դեպի Աստված:


Մահմեդականները *երբեք* Մուհամեդին աստված չեն համարել, ինչպես քրիստոնյաներն են Հիսուսին համարում: Իրենք ավելի խելքին մոտ են ամեն ինչ ներկայացնում: Նա մարգարե է, սա է ռեալը:



> Ամաչում եմ խոստովանել, բայց տունը երեք հատ Ղուրան ունեմ, որոնցից երկուսը՝ արաբերեն, մյուսը՝ ռուսերեն, ոչ մի երկու մասի բաժանում այնտեղ չեմ նկատել:


Ամաչելու ոչինչ չկա, գիրք է, էլի, ես էլ մի քանի հատ ունեմ :Pardon:

----------

Շինարար (02.12.2009)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ես էլ ամաչում եմ խոստովանել ,բայց քեզ մի քիչ չեմ հավատում: Կամ էլ դու պարզապես մի հատորը ունես,կամ էլ երկուսը մեկում է,ուղղակի դու կարդալուց ուշադիր չես եղել տարանջատմանը:Եթե ես ասում եմ որ այն 2 մասից է,դա դեռ չի նշանակում որ դրանք առանձին գրքեր են:Ես այն կարդացել եմ որպես 1 ամբողջություն և այնտեղ հստակ իմաստային տարանջատում կա` հնի և նորի:


Բարեկամս, Ղուրանում ընդհանրապես որևէ մտքի հստակ տարանջատում չկա, ուր մնաց լինի հնի ու նորի, էլ չեմ ասում, որ Ղուրանը կես հատոր էլ չկա, ինչ երկու հատորի մասին է խոսքը, բայց էլ չեմ վիճում, մածունը սև ա, կովը՝ որձ, աքլորն էլ ձու ա ածել

----------


## Shushan-87

Աստղ ջան,ես իսլամը իմ կամքով չեմ ուսումնասիրել,որ ինձ մնար ես դա ընդհանրապես չէի ուսումնասիրի,առավել ևս Ղուրան կարդաի,պարզապես ունեի հանձնարարություն և 6 ամիս,բայց ես այդ ընթացքում այնքան հոդված եմ կարդացել,որ երևի ամբողջ կյանքումս այդքան չէի կարդացել ու ոչինչ ինձանից չեմ հնարում:

----------


## Shushan-87

Ես չեմ կարող ամեն ինչ իմանալ իսլամի մասին ու ցանկություն էլ չունեմ,ինչ գիտեմ ու կարդացել եմ դա եմ ասում:Ընդամենը այդքան բան;

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան,ես իսլամը իմ կամքով չեմ ուսումնասիրել,որ ինձ մնար ես դա ընդհանրապես չէի ուսումնասիրի,առավել ևս Ղուրան կարդաի,պարզապես ունեի հանձնարարություն և 6 ամիս,բայց ես այդ ընթացքում այնքան հոդված եմ կարդացել,որ երևի ամբողջ կյանքումս այդքան չէի կարդացել ու ոչինչ ինձանից չեմ հնարում:


Ես չեմ ասում՝ քիչ ես կարդացել, ասում եմ, որ դա շատ քիչ ժամանակ է: Այդ ընթացքում դու լավ կարայիր օրինակ վահաբիզմը ուսումնասիրեիր, բայց ոչ Իսլամը ամբողջությամբ: Իսկ եթե դժվար չի, զեկույցդ կարող ե՞ս ակումբում տեղադրել, հետաքրքիր է՝ համալսարանում /նկատի ունեիր մայր բուհը, չէ՞/ ինչպես են մոտենում Իսլամին :Think: 



> Ես չեմ կարող ամեն ինչ իմանալ իսլամի մասին ու ցանկություն էլ չունեմ,ինչ գիտեմ ու կարդացել եմ դա եմ ասում:Ընդամենը այդքան բան;


Լավ, էս թեման փակենք: Ոչ ոքս էլ Այաթոլլահ Խոմեյնի չենք :Wink: :

----------

Արծիվ (02.12.2009)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Լավ, էս թեման փակենք: Ոչ ոքս էլ Այաթոլլահ Խոմեյնի չենք:


Լավա դու ես ասում Աստղ, էս թեման շուտ պետք է փակվեր  :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Լավա դու ես ասում Աստղ, էս թեման շուտ պետք է փակվեր


Արծիվ, <<Իսլամ>> թեմայի հետ չէի, այլ իսլամի մասին շատ-քիչ իմանալու:

----------

Mariam1556 (04.12.2009)

----------


## Mariam1556

> Հարգելիս, դու Ղուրանը չես ուսումնասիրել, քո ձեռքին թերևս ուրիշ գիրք է եղել՝ համանման վերնագրով


Ճիշտ է ես ամիսներով չեմ ուսումնասիրել Ղուրանը սակայն որոշ տեղեկություններ ունեմ:
ՈՒրեմն այն բաղկացած է 114 սուղաթներից,որոնցից յուրաքանչյուրն էլ  հատորներից.
Ինչ որ տեղ Shushan-87 - ը ճիշտ է գիտես որովհետև Ղուրանը իսկապես բաժանված է երկու մասի,բայց ոչ թե նոր կամ հին կտակարանների այլ *Մեքի սուղաթի* (ավելի կարճ)եվ *Մեդինի սուղաթի*(ավելի երկար): Մեքի սուղաթները Ալահի մասին են,իսկ Մեդինի սուղաթները ավելի շուտ իրենց պատվիրաններն են,օրենքները եվ այլն....

----------


## umm

իսլամից այլանդակ կրոն չկա այս աշխարհում: տեսեք թէ ինչիա ընունակ իսլամը 6ից 10 տարեկանը ամուսնամումա 16ից 36 տարեկանի հետ .  :Angry2:   :Shok:

----------

Արծիվ (10.12.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> իսլամից այլանդակ կրոն չկա այս աշխարհում: տեսեք թէ ինչիա ընունակ իսլամը 6ից 10 տարեկանը ամուսնամումա 16ից 36 տարեկանի հետ .


Դու տենց 6 տարեկան մուսուլման, որ ամուսնացել ա, ճանաչում ես, թե ուղղակի փոքր ժամանակ մի տեղ լսել ես? :Think:

----------


## umm

> Դու տենց 6 տարեկան մուսուլման, որ ամուսնացել ա, ճանաչում ես, թե ուղղակի փոքր ժամանակ մի տեղ լսել ես?


եթէ կուզես նկարը համարտ կուղարկեմ

----------


## Արիացի

> եթէ կուզես նկարը համարտ կուղարկեմ


Էս թեմայում որ դնես ավելի ինֆորմատիվ կլինի:

----------


## umm

շատ մեծա  :Sad:  եթե կուզեք E-mailով կուղարկեմ

----------


## umm

այս է

----------


## Ambrosine

> իսլամից այլանդակ կրոն չկա այս աշխարհում: տեսեք թէ ինչիա ընունակ իսլամը 6ից 10 տարեկանը ամուսնամումա 16ից 36 տարեկանի հետ .


Քրիստոնեությունից այլանդակ կրոն չկա էս աշխարհում: Տեսեք, թե ինչի ա ընդունակ Քրիստոնեությունը. բռնաբարում են 8 ամյա երեխաների :Angry2:  :Shok: 
http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?t=49738

Երևի հասկացար միտքս :Wink: 
Իսկ ընդհանրապես, այս երեխաները մինչև ամուսնական կյանքին պատրաստ լինելը գտնվում են իրենց սկեսրոջ խնամքի տակ: Իրենց ծնողները գոնե գիտեն, որ իրենց երեխաներին ամուսնացնում են: Իսկ էս հասարակության միջատները 8 ամյա երեխաներ են բռնաբարում :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2:  Չեմ ասում Իսլամը լավն է Քրիստոնեությունից, սա կրոնից չի, մարդուց է գալիս: Հայաստանում էլ քիչ չեն շատ վաղ տարիքում ամուսնացողները: Հետո էլ եթե էսպես բարուրից նոր դուրս եկած երեխաներին ամուսնացնում են, ուրեմն հասարակության մեջ ընդունված է, չէ՞, այլ հարց է, որ սխալ են: Իսկ մեր հասարակության մեջ 8 ամյա երեխային բռնաբարող միջատին սատկացնում են :Angry2:  :Bad: :

----------

Արիացի (04.12.2009)

----------


## umm

> Քրիստոնեությունից այլանդակ կրոն չկա էս աշխարհում: Տեսեք, թե ինչի ա ընդունակ Քրիստոնեությունը. բռնաբարում են 8 ամյա երեխաների
> http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?t=49738
> 
> Երևի հասկացար միտքս
> Իսկ ընդհանրապես, այս երեխաները մինչև ամուսնական կյանքին պատրաստ լինելը գտնվում են իրենց սկեսրոջ խնամքի տակ: Իրենց ծնողները գոնե գիտեն, որ իրենց երեխաներին ամուսնացնում են: Իսկ էս հասարակության միջատները 8 ամյա երեխաներ են բռնաբարում Չեմ ասում Իսլամը լավն է Քրիստոնեությունից, սա կրոնից չի, մարդուց է գալիս: Հայաստանում էլ քիչ չեն շատ վաղ տարիքում ամուսնացողները: Հետո էլ եթե էսպես բարուրից նոր դուրս եկած երեխաներին ամուսնացնում են, ուրեմն հասարակության մեջ ընդունված է, չէ՞, այլ հարց է, որ սխալ են: Իսկ մեր հասարակության մեջ 8 ամյա երեխային բռնաբարող միջատին սատկացնում են


Հասկացա միտքտ: Եթէ նկատած լինես այդ տղամարդկանց վզին իսլամիստնեի շալա գձած ու դրանքել  «Համաս» իսլամիստ ծայրահեղական խմբիցեն: Համասները դրանքեն վոր միայն իսլամական օրենքներովեն առաջ գնում:
Հ Գ Մոհամմէդը իսլամի «մարգարեն» բազմակնությունը օրենքա հայտարարել և հենց ինքն էլ բազմաթիվ կիներ է ունեցել :  Հենց սրանից էլ հետեվություն արա իսլամի մասին:  :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հասկացա միտքտ: Եթէ նկատած լինես այդ տղամարդկանց վզին իսլամիստնեի շալա գձած ու դրանքել  «Համաս» իսլամիստ ծայրահեղական խմբիցեն: Համասները դրանքեն վոր միայն իսլամական օրենքներովեն առաջ գնում:
> Հ Գ Մոհամմէդը իսլամի «մարգարեն» բազմակնությունը օրենքա հայտարարել և հենց ինքն էլ բազմաթիվ կիներ է ունեցել :  Հենց սրանից էլ հետեվություն արա իսլամի մասին:


Իսլամի մասին հետևություն անեմ բազմակնությամբ :Jpit: 

Անկեղծ ասած՝ ես Համասի նշանները չտեսա էստեղ :Xeloq: 
*Համասի դրոշը՝*


*Համասի գերբը՝*



Հետո էլ Համասը ծայրահեղական համարում են ԱՄՆ-ը, Իսրայելը, Մեծ Բրիտանիան, Ճապոնիան, Կանադան... ՌԴ-ն էլ չի համարում :Jpit:  Համասը ստեղծվել է Ինթիֆադայի ժամանակ, երբ պաղեստինցիները դուրս էին եկել բողոքելու 4 պաղեստինցիների սպանության համար, որ իրագործել էին իսրայելցիները: Ինթիֆադային հավակնում էին ուղղություն տալ բացի ՊԱկ-ից նաև Մուսուլման եղբայրների իսլամական կենտրոնը, որը 87-ի դեկտեմբերին ստեղծեց Համասը: Նրանց նպատակը անկախ պետություն ունենալն է:

----------

Շինարար (04.12.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> այս է


Իսկ ես գիտեի, թե ամուսնությունից բխող տրամաբանական շարունակության հետ կապված նկարներ կդնես  :Jpit: 
Իսկ եթե ավելի լուրջ, նույնիսկ եթե այս նկարը իրական է, դրա մեջ ոչ մի վատ բան չկա, քանի որ դա ձևական բնույթ ա կրում ու դրա մասին Աստղը արդեն գրել ա: Էդ երեխան նույնիսկ որպես աղջիկ չի ձևավորվել: Ձևական ամուսնացնում են, տանում իրենց տուն ու սկեսուրը այդ երեխային պահում մեծացնում է, երեխան էլ հարմարվում է իր նոր տանը ու երբ աղջիկ է դառնում ու պատրաստ է լինում ամուսնական կյանքի, սկեսուրը տալիս է իր տղային: Ասեմ, որ այս պրակտիկան դեռևս մի 100 տարի առաջ հայերի մոտ էլ է ընդունված եղել:

Իսկ ընդհանրապես, կրոնի մասին ընդամենը նմանատիպ նկարներով պատկերացում կազմելը մեղմ ասած լուրջ չի:

----------

Ambrosine (04.12.2009), Լուսաբեր (05.12.2009), Շինարար (04.12.2009)

----------


## umm

> Իսկ ընդհանրապես, կրոնի մասին ընդամենը նմանատիպ նկարներով պատկերացում կազմելը մեղմ ասած լուրջ չի:


Ես միայն էս նկարով չի որ պատկերացումեմ կազմել իսլամի մասին, ավելին ես ինքս իմ մաշկի վրա զգումեմ թէ ինչ բան է հայ և քրիստոնյա լինելով ապրել  իսլամական երկրում: Հավատացեք սկի հէշտ չի իսլամական երկրում ապրել: Տարին 12 ամիս սուգա, սուգել չլինի երաժշտություն լսելը արգելվածա, ընդհանրապես իսլամ կրոնում ուրախությունների չափը մատահաշիվա բայց որքան ուզես սուգ կա: Իսլամ կրոնում «անվնաս սուտ» գոյություն ունի այսինքը եթէ սուտ խոսես բայց էտ սուտը ֆիզիքական վնաս չունենա որևէ մեկի համար, մեղկ չի համարվում էտ պատճառով էլ մուսլամաններից շատերը քանի անգամ որ ուզումեն ամուսնանումեն առանց մեկին ասելու: Այդ կրոնում «Սիղէ» գոյություն ունի, սիղեն մի նախադասությունա  որ եթէ կին և տղամարդու միջև կարդացվի, նրանք ժամանակաոր ամուսնանաումեն որինակ 1 ժամով, և 1 ժամում ինչ այլանադակություն պատկերացնումեք տեղի է ունենում: Այսքանը բավական է թէ դեռ նոր բաներ ասեմ?

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Հայրենակից *umm*, եթե այդքան վատ է այդտեղ ապրելը ու դու քեզ հոգեպես բավարարված զգալ չես կարող, առաջին պատճառը հենց այն որ Իսլամական երկրում ես ապրում, ինչնա՞ քեզ խանգարում գալ և ապրել քո հայրենիքում.Կուզենայի իմանալ նաև, որ երկրում ես բնակվում :Smile: 

Բայց միևնույնա ինձ թվումա բերածդ օրինակները չափազանցություններ են, հենց միայն այն որ մի ամբող ժողովուրդ/մասնավոր դեպք եմ ես վերցնում, քո ասելով այդպես են բոլոր իսլամ դավանողները/ տարվա մեջ 12 ամիս սգի մեջա  :Think:  շատ տարօրինակա, հորաքրոջս աղջիկը նույնպես ապրումա նման երկրում, իրա պատմածները քոնի հետ չի բռնում  :Xeloq:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ես միայն էս նկարով չի որ պատկերացումեմ կազմել իսլամի մասին, ավելին ես ինքս իմ մաշկի վրա զգումեմ թէ ինչ բան է հայ և քրիստոնյա լինելով ապրել իսլամական երկրում: Հավատացեք սկի հէշտ չի իսլամական երկրում ապրել:


Եթե գաղտնիք չի, կասե՞ս որ երկրում ես ապրում:

----------


## umm

Ես Իրանումեմ ապրում  բայց փառ Աստուծոյ շուտով էլ աեստեղ չեմ ապրելու, իսկ թէ ինչու չեմ գալիս Հայաստան ապրելու, դա քննարկման ուրիշ նյութա: Ի դեպ ոչմեկն էլ չեմ չափազանցրել, իրականությունն էտա:

----------


## umm

ուրիշ բաներ էլ ասեմ իսլամի մասին?

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> ուրիշ բաներ էլ ասեմ իսլամի մասին?


Ասա տեսնենք, դե իսլամ թեմայում ենք, ամեն բան ինչ կապվածա այդ կրոնի հետ կարող ես ասել  :Smile:

----------


## umm

Իսլամ կրոնում «Ղեսաս» գոյություն ունի: Ղեսասը մի տեսակ դատավճիռա վորում մեղաորին կամ սպանոմեն կամել հաշմանդամեն դարձնում:Իսլամում թոյլատրվածա որ մարդուն քարկոծեն կապ չունի թէ նա ծանր մեղքա գործել թէ չէ, եթէ մուսլման երկրում իսլամին մի թթու խոք ասես կոպիտ ասած կբռնեն կը մոթեն մարդու կամ էլ կախաղան կը բարձրացնեն: Մի մարդ մոտ 25 տարի առաջ «Ղուրան»ի գիգսերի մասին գիրքեր տպել, նրա գլխի համար գինէին որոշելշ բայց էտ մարդը հասցրեց մինչև գլխագին դնելը փաղչեր երկրից բայց նրա գլխի համր հարամանը դեռ ուժի մեջա: Նրա գրքի անուննա «Այաթէ շեյթնի», որը թարգմանաբար նշանակումա «Սատանաի նշանները» կամ նման մի բան: «Այաթ» «Այէ»ի հոգնակինա որը արաբական բառա և նշանակումա «Նշան» և «Շեյթան» պարսկերեն բառա որը նշանակումա «Սատանա»: Այդ գրքում առկա է ղուրանի բոլոր գիգսերը:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես Իրանումեմ ապրում  բայց փառ Աստուծոյ շուտով էլ աեստեղ չեմ ապրելու, իսկ թէ ինչու չեմ գալիս Հայաստան ապրելու, դա քննարկման ուրիշ նյութա: Ի դեպ ոչմեկն էլ չեմ չափազանցրել, իրականությունն էտա:


Իրանը տարբեր ա իսլամական մյուս երկրներից: Համաձայն եմ, էդտեղ շատ խիստ է դրված այդ ամենը, բայց դա ոչ թե իսլամն է այդպես պահանջում, ոչ թե Ղուրանում է էդպես գրված, այլ իրենցից են հորինում, էդ ամեն ինչը Ղուրանի աղավաղումներն են, օգտվում են այն հանգամանքից, որ շատերը Ղուրան չեն կարդում, այլ լսում են իրենց հոգևոր առաջնորդին, իսկ նա էլ երկրի փաստացի ղեկավարն է: Արևմուտքի հետ ամեն կապ ջնջելու համար էլ դիմում են ամեն տեսակ խստության: Եթե Իրանում գլխաշորի տակից մի մազ էլ երևա, ոստիկանությունը կբռնի: Այդ ամենը գիտենք :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իսլամ կրոնում «Ղեսաս» գոյություն ունի: Ղեսասը մի տեսակ դատավճիռա վորում մեղաորին կամ սպանոմեն կամել հաշմանդամեն դարձնում:Իսլամում թոյլատրվածա որ մարդուն քարկոծեն կապ չունի թէ նա ծանր մեղքա գործել թէ չէ, եթէ մուսլման երկրում իսլամին մի թթու խոք ասես կոպիտ ասած կբռնեն կը մոթեն մարդու կամ էլ կախաղան կը բարձրացնեն: Մի մարդ մոտ 25 տարի առաջ «Ղուրան»ի գիգսերի մասին գիրքեր տպել, նրա գլխի համար գինէին որոշելշ բայց էտ մարդը հասցրեց մինչև գլխագին դնելը փաղչեր երկրից բայց նրա գլխի համր հարամանը դեռ ուժի մեջա: Նրա գրքի անուննա «Այաթէ շեյթնի», որը թարգմանաբար նշանակումա «Սատանաի նշանները» կամ նման մի բան: «Այաթ» «Այէ»ի հոգնակինա որը արաբական բառա և նշանակումա «Նշան» և «Շեյթան» պարսկերեն բառա որը նշանակումա «Սատանա»: Այդ գրքում առկա է ղուրանի բոլոր գիգսերը:


Նույն տրամաբանությամբ էլ կարող եմ խաչակրաց արշավանքները օրինակ բերել, ինկվիզիցիան և այլն: Բայց դա հո չի՞ նշանակում, որ Քրիստոնեության հիմնադիրը՝ Հիսուսը, նման բաներ է նկատի ունեցել:

----------


## Շինարար

> Իսլամ կրոնում «Ղեսաս» գոյություն ունի: Ղեսասը մի տեսակ դատավճիռա վորում մեղաորին կամ սպանոմեն կամել հաշմանդամեն դարձնում:Իսլամում թոյլատրվածա որ մարդուն քարկոծեն կապ չունի թէ նա ծանր մեղքա գործել թէ չէ, եթէ մուսլման երկրում իսլամին մի թթու խոք ասես կոպիտ ասած կբռնեն կը մոթեն մարդու կամ էլ կախաղան կը բարձրացնեն:


Իսկ դու գիտե՞ս Աստվածաշնչով ամենաչնչին մեղքերի համար մարդուն ինչ պատիժներ են սահմանված, ընդ որում այդ պատիժները կախված սոցիալական դիրքից տարբեր են, ես չեմ ասում իսլամը քրիստոնեությունից լավն ա կամ վատը, ուղղակի ամեն կրոն իր հետևորդներն ունի, իսլամի ամենաչընդունածս կողմը Ղուրանով ամրագրված քրիստոնյաների և այլ կրոնների նկատմամբ ատելությունն ա, թե չէ, կրոն ա էլի… Ամեն դեպքում կրոնի հասցեին «այլանդակ» ասելը ճիշտ չի:

----------


## mat94

եկեք հասկանանք umm-ին, Իրանի նման երկրում ապրել և պահպանել քո ինքնությունը այն էլ 400 տարի հեշտ չի:  :Ok:  Իսկ մի բան էլ ասեմ, Իսլամի գլխավոր ճյուղերից են «Շիա» և «Սունի» խումբերը, և գիտեմ որ շիաները ավել խիստեն քան սունիները, իսկ Իրանը պատկանում է Շիա խումբին:

----------


## Շինարար

> եկեք հասկանանք umm-ին, Իրանի նման երկրում ապրել և պահպանել քո ինքնությունը այն էլ 400 տարի հեշտ չի:  Իսկ մի բան էլ ասեմ, Իսլամի գլխավոր ճյուղերից են «Շիա» և «Սունի» խումբերը, և գիտեմ որ շիաները ավել խիստեն քան սունիները, իսկ Իրանը պատկանում է Շիա խումբին:


Խիստ լինելը ընդհանրապես կապ չունի շիա կամ սունի կամ այլինչ լինելու հետ, յուրաքանչյուր ուղղղության մեջ էլ կան ծայրահեղականներ, ամեն դեպքում սուննիները ավելի ծայրահեղական լինելու միտումներ ունեն, իսկ շիաները ավելի մոդիֆիկացված են:

----------


## umm

մեկ բանել ասեմ ու վերջնականապես էս թեմաից դուրս գամ, քանի որ որ ործկալս գալիսա երբ որ իսլամի մասին նույնիսկ մտածումեմ: Եթե իսլամը է էդքան լավը լիներ որ դուքեք կարծում, Շվերցարիաում որտեղ բոլոր կրոնները 100% ազատություն ունեն (նոյնիսկ իսլամը) մինչև մոտավորապես 2 շաբատ առաջ, իսլամ կրոնն էլ ազտության մեջ կը մնար և նոր օրենք չեր հաստատվի իսլամի և մուսլամանների նկատմամբ և նրանց իրավունքները չէին սահմանափակվի:  Էսքանը
 Ես գնացի:
 Հաջողություն  :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> մեկ բանել ասեմ ու վերջնականապես էս թեմաից դուրս գամ, քանի որ որ ործկալս գալիսա երբ որ իսլամի մասին նույնիսկ մտածումեմ: Եթե իսլամը է էդքան լավը լիներ որ դուքեք կարծում, Շվերցարիաում որտեղ բոլոր կրոնները 100% ազատություն ունեն (նոյնիսկ իսլամը) մինչև մոտավորապես 2 շաբատ առաջ, իսլամ կրոնն էլ ազտության մեջ կը մնար և նոր օրենք չեր հաստատվի իսլամի և մուսլամանների նկատմամբ և նրանց իրավունքները չէին սահմանափակվի:  Էսքանը
>  Ես գնացի:
>  Հաջողություն


Դա կոչվում ա Իսլամաֆոբիա :Wink:  Արգելել են մինարեների կառուցումը:
Հաջողություն :Smile:

----------


## mat94

> Խիստ լինելը ընդհանրապես կապ չունի շիա կամ սունի կամ այլինչ լինելու հետ, յուրաքանչյուր ուղղղության մեջ էլ կան ծայրահեղականներ, ամեն դեպքում սուննիները ավելի ծայրահեղական լինելու միտումներ ունեն, իսկ շիաները ավելի մոդիֆիկացված են:


Ես գրել եմ «Շիա»-ները ավել խիստ են, դու ասում ե՞ս «Սունի»ներնեն խիստ: «Շիա» երկրի համար կարողեմ ասել ԻՐԱՆ իսկ «Սունի» երկրի համար կարող եմ ասել ԼԻԲԱՆԱՆ և ՍԱՈՒԴԻԱ-ԱՐԱԲԻԱ (չնայած Լիբանանը կարել է ասել կիսված է) բայց արաբ հայտնի երգչուհի Նանսի Աջրամը կամ էլ Հաիֆան եթէ շիա լինէին* ՎՍՏԱՀ ԵՄ* իրեն իրա երկրում պատիժ կսպասեր իսկ քանի որ Սունի է երգելը իրենց թույլատրվում է:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ես գրել եմ «Շիա»-ները ավել խիստ են, դու ասում ե՞ս «Սունի»ներնեն խիստ:


Այո:

----------


## Monk

*Մոդերատորական. Ցանկացած կրոնի նկատմամբ ամենաբացասական դիրքորոշումն էլ թույլատրելի է միայն փաստարկների և չափավորության սահմաններում: Պահանջում եմ դադարեցնել հուզական զեղումներն ու պիտակավորումները:*

----------

*e}|{uka* (11.01.2010), Ambrosine (10.12.2009), Gayl (28.12.2009), Շինարար (10.12.2009)

----------


## umm

> Մոդերատորական. Ցանկացած կրոնի նկատմամբ ամենաբացասական դիրքորոշումն էլ թույլատրելի է միայն փաստարկների և չափավորության սահմաններում: Պահանջում եմ դադարեցնել հուզական զեղումներն ու պիտակավորումները:


Արդեն ասացի որ էլ բան չեմ ասի իսլամի մասին, միայն ինձ շատա հետաքրքրում թէ ինչուէք բոլորտ այդքան ոգեվորվում երբ իսլամին մասին վատ բանեմ ասում?  :Think:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Արդեն ասացի որ էլ բան չեմ ասի իսլամի մասին, միայն ինձ շատա հետաքրքրում թէ ինչուէք բոլորտ այդքան ոգեվորվում երբ իսլամին մասին վատ բանեմ ասում?


Քրիստոնեությանը որ մի բան ենք ասում, քննարկումների որոշ մասնակիցներ բանադրում են կրոն բաժնից, դե քանի որ իսլամին էլ պաշտպանող չկա, էդ էլ մենք անենք :Jpit: 

Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ապա ցանկացած կրոնի հանդեպ անհանդուրժողականությունն էլ կոնկրետ ինձ մոտ բացասական ռեակցիա է առաջացնում: Մարդիկ կան, որ իրենց քրիստոնյա են համարում, իսկ ինձ արդեն՝ մահմեդական :Jpit:  Բայց եթե գլուխս ցավեցնում են քրիստոնեության ավելի լավը լինելը մատնանշելով, ապա իրենք չեն հետևում քրիստոնեության ամենապարզ դրույթներին՝ հանդուրժողականություն, բոլորս էլ քույրեր ու եղբայրներ ենք :Smile:

----------

Շինարար (28.12.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> հանդուրժողականություն, բոլորս էլ քույրեր ու եղբայրներ ենք


Քույր Աստղ :Smile:  միթե դու այդպես ես մտածում:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Քույր Աստղ միթե դու այդպես ես մտածում:


Աշխարհի դրվածքը էսպես է՝ մարդը մարդուն գայլ է :Jpit:  Բայց քրիստոնեությունը հենց նրանով է ինձ համար հումանիստական, որ վեր է կանգնում այս սկզբունքից՝ տանելով դեպի խաղաղ գոյակցություն, համերաշխություն: Այսինքն՝ տանում է դեպի գլոբալացում՝ ըստ երևույթին: Թե հիմա որքանով է դա գործում պրակտիկայում, նույնն է թե ասենք, որ դեմոկրատիան է լրիվ <<ցիկլով>> աշխատում: Կա գաղափարախոսությունը, մնում է՝ ճիշտ հասցնել հասարակությանը: Այդ պատճառով էլ տարբեր ուղղություններ են առաջացել:

----------


## Gayl

> Աշխարհի դրվածքը էսպես է՝ մարդը մարդուն գայլ է Բայց քրիստոնեությունը հենց նրանով է ինձ համար հումանիստական, որ վեր է կանգնում այս սկզբունքից՝ տանելով դեպի խաղաղ գոյակցություն, համերաշխություն: Այսինքն՝ տանում է դեպի գլոբալացում՝ ըստ երևույթին: Թե հիմա որքանով է դա գործում պրակտիկայում, նույնն է թե ասենք, որ դեմոկրատիան է լրիվ <<ցիկլով>> աշխատում: Կա գաղափարախոսությունը, մնում է՝ ճիշտ հասցնել հասարակությանը: Այդ պատճառով էլ տարբեր ուղղություններ են առաջացել:


Աստղ պառակտությունը նրանից է,որ իրականում չգիտեն որն ա ճիշտը,կարաս մի այնպիսի հասարակություն հավաքես ովքեր այն կարծիքին են թե մածունը սևա,հիմա կասես քրիստոնեությունը այնքան բարդ է որ շատերին անհասանելի է,ոչ մի դեպքում եթե քեզ վնուշատ անես որ ես իմ ինչա ուրեմն հաստատ ամեն բառի տակ մի իմաստ կգտնես ու ինքդ քեզ կխճճես նույնն էլ իսլամն ա,հա ի դեպ կարող ես մի հոգևորականի անուն տաս ով կարող է հերքել իսլամը ոչ թե մեր մոտ այլ նրանց,իհարկե չի կարող կարող է միայն իր կրոնի ճշմարտացիությունից խոսալ բայց հակառակորդինը հերքել չի կարող ու ինչ է ստացվում,ստացվեց մարդիկ գաղափարներին են հետևում:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ պառակտությունը նրանից է,որ իրականում չգիտեն որն ա ճիշտը,կարաս մի այնպիսի հասարակություն հավաքես ովքեր այն կարծիքին են թե մածունը սևա,հիմա կասես քրիստոնեությունը այնքան բարդ է որ շատերին անհասանելի է,ոչ մի դեպքում եթե քեզ վնուշատ անես որ ես իմ ինչա ուրեմն հաստատ ամեն բառի տակ մի իմաստ կգտնես ու ինքդ քեզ կխճճես նույնն էլ իսլամն ա,հա ի դեպ կարող ես մի հոգևորականի անուն տաս ով կարող է հերքել իսլամը ոչ թե մեր մոտ այլ նրանց,իհարկե չի կարող կարող է միայն իր կրոնի ճշմարտացիությունից խոսալ բայց հակառակորդինը հերքել չի կարող ու ինչ է ստացվում,ստացվեց մարդիկ գաղափարներին են հետևում:


Իմ կարծիքով քրիստոնյաներն ու մահմեդականները հենց միևնույն աստծուն էլ հավատում են. ուղղակի ժամանակի հրամայականն էր՝ առանձնանալ ինչ-որ բանով մյուսներից, պետություն հիմնել... ու հիմնեցին:
Ես չեմ ասում՝ քրիստոնեությունը բարդ է, այդ քարոզիչներն են բարդացնում: Ես ամեն բառի տակ ենթատեքստ չեմ փնտրում, ինձ համար ամեն ինչ շատ պարզ ու հասկանալի է: Դրա համար էլ չեմ ընդունում՝ Աստծու խոսքերն անմեկնելի են արտահայտությունը: Բա որ անմեկնելի են, ինչու՞ է ասել, որ ցույց տա՝ մենք իրենից ցա՞ծր ենք: Ես չեմ համակերպվի այդ մտքի հետ:

----------

Շինարար (28.12.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> Իմ կարծիքով քրիստոնյաներն ու մահմեդականները հենց միևնույն աստծուն էլ հավատում են. ուղղակի ժամանակի հրամայականն էր՝ առանձնանալ ինչ-որ բանով մյուսներից, պետություն հիմնել... ու հիմնեցին:
> Ես չեմ ասում՝ քրիստոնեությունը բարդ է, այդ քարոզիչներն են բարդացնում: Ես ամեն բառի տակ ենթատեքստ չեմ փնտրում, ինձ համար ամեն ինչ շատ պարզ ու հասկանալի է: Դրա համար էլ չեմ ընդունում՝ Աստծու խոսքերն անմեկնելի են արտահայտությունը: Բա որ անմեկնելի են, ինչու՞ է ասել, որ ցույց տա՝ մենք իրենից ցա՞ծր ենք: Ես չեմ համակերպվի այդ մտքի հետ:


Համամիտ եմ ասածներիդ հետ գոյություն ունի Արարիչ և ամեն ազգ իր պատկերացումներուվ կերտում է Արարչին,մահմեդականներին իրենց գաղափարներն են իրենց ականջներին հաճելի,մերն էլ մեր ականջներին ա հասանելի:Կտակարանում չկա անմեկնելի խոսքեր,որովհետև այն մարդն է գրել,իսկ մարդը չի կարող մարդուն անհասանելի խոսքեր գրի,ուղակի տպավորություն են ստեղծում,փորձելով ավելի արժեքավորեն:

----------


## Սոնա Մ.

Ամեն կրոնի ներկայացուցիչ կարծում է,թե իր կրոնն է ԻՍԿԱԿԱՆԸ,ինքը կմտնի Դրախտ,որովհետև ճիշտ դավանողը ինքն է ...Հաստատ մի ԱՍՏՎԱԾ ԳոՅՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ունի ուղակի Աստծո դավանողները-Մուհամմեդն ու Հիսուսը և այլոք տարբեր ժամանակներ են ծնվել և մեկը մի բան ավելա Աստծու մասին ասել,մյուսը շատ բանա պակասացրե ու իր կողմիվ ասե...Թող ԲԱՐԴԸ ՄԱՐԴ ԼԻՆԻ :Angry2:

----------


## Ambrosine

*Քադաֆին կարծում է, որ ամբողջ Եվրոպան պետք է իսլամ ընդունի*

15:57 • 30.08.10




> Լիբիայի առաջնորդ Մուամար Քադաֆին Իտալիա կատարած այցի ժամանակ հայտարարել է, որ իր կարծիքով՝ եվրոպական երկրների բնակիչները պետք է իսլամ ընդունեն։
> 
> Հռոմում օգոստոսի 29-ի երեկոյան 500 երիտասարդ կանանց համար կարդացած դասախոսության ժամանակ Քադաֆին հայտարարել է, որ «իսլամը պետք է դառնա ամբողջ Եվրոպայի կրոնը»։ Այս մասին հայտնում է «Ինտերֆաքսը»՝ վկայակոչելով Corriere della Sera-ն։
> 
> Նա նաև բոլոր ներկաներին Ղուրան է բաժանել։ Հրատարակությունը նշում է, որ *հանդիպումից հետո երեք աղջիկներ՝ երկու իտալուհի և մեկ իսպանուհի, լիբիացի առաջնորդին հայտնել են, որ ցանկանում են իսլամ ընդունել*։
> 
> Նշվում է, որ Քադաֆիի դասախոսությանը մասնակցելու համար աղջիկներին հավաքել է անձնակազմի հավաքագրման գործում մասնագիտացած իտալական մի գործակալություն։ *Յուրաքանչյուր կնոջ խոստացել են դրամական պարգև. Լացիոյի շրջանի բնակչուհիներին՝ 150 եվրո, իսկ Իտալիայի այլ շրջաններից եկածներին՝ 200 եվրո։*
> 
> Ըստ գնահատականների՝ աշխարհում հաշվվում է 1,57 մլրդ մուսուլման։ Եվրոպայում իսլամ դավանողների քանակը կազմում է 38 մլն մարդ, այսինքն եվրոպացիների շուրջ 5 տոկոսը։ Սակայն փորձագետների կանխատեսումներով 2050թ. եվրոպական երկրներում մուսուլման բնակչությունն ավելանալու է 4 անգամ։


*Հղում*
Ալլա՜հ  :Huh:

----------

Freeman (26.01.2011), Moonwalker (30.08.2010), Tig (30.08.2010), Շինարար (30.08.2010)

----------


## Sununa

Դեմոկրատականը դեմոկրատական չէ, բայց մնացածը ճիշտ են ասում, որովհետև իսլամում, մյուս  կրոնների հետ համեմատ, ամեն ինչ ավելի դոգմատիկ է: Ու չի կարելի անտեսել շարիաթի դերը, որն ամեն հարց, նույնիսկ ամենափոքր, լուծում է իսլամի նորմերից ելնելով: Դրա համար էլ  իսլամը ամենապրակտիկ կրոնն է, կյանքի բոլոր դեպքերի համար ունի օրենքներ,  ինչով էլ պայմանավորված էր նրա արագ տարածումը, բացի այդ քանի որ հատուկ հոգեկան հարստություն կամ մտավոր ընդունակություններ պետք չեն այն դավանելու համար, որի շնորհիվ էլ այն գրավում էր շատ մարդկանց (Ոչ մեկին չեմ ուզում վիրավորեմ, սա իմ անձնական կարծիքն է, ընդ որում, հավատացնում եմ, հիմնված է փորձի վրա): Բացի այդ, հենց միայն իսլամի 5 սյուներից կարելի է եզրակացնել, թե ինչքան մեծ դիսցիպլինա է պահանջում: Այ էդ կազմակերպվածության շնարհիվ էր, որ արաբներն ընդամենը 25 տարում հսկայական տարածքներ գրավեցին ու ստեղծեցին  մուսուլմանական պետությունը:

----------

Malxas (26.01.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Ղուրանի առաջին՝ «ալ-Ֆաթիհա» սուրահի գրաբարյան թարգմանությունը [Մատենադարանի №3109 ձեռագրից՝ կցված Ստ. Լեհացու ղուրանական թարգմանությանն իբրև այլ թարգմանչի աշխատանք]:

_«Հանուն Աստուծոյ ողորմածի բարերարի
աւրհնութիւն Աստուծոյ թագաւորի 
յավիտենից ողորմածի եւ բարերարի,
թագաւորի աւուրն դատաստանի:
Ով դուք ամենեքեան ծառայեսցուք նմա 
ստուգիւ օգնեալ եղիսցուք:
Տէր ուղղեա զմեզ ի կէտ ուղիղ, ի կէտ
այնոցիկ ընդ որս հաճեցար առանց բարկութեան 
ընդդէմ նոցա, եւ ոչ մոլորեսցուք»:_

Ոչ առանձակի ճշգրիտ, բայց, ԻՀԿ, սուպերսիրուն: :Love:

----------

Mr. Annoying (02.08.2017), Հարդ (26.07.2017), Շինարար (26.07.2017)

----------


## Progart

Մարդավարի բացատրում է, հետաքրքիր թեմա է։ 
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...L5fb6YU2xk50gW

----------

Moonwalker (14.08.2017), Mr. Annoying (14.08.2017), Աթեիստ (14.08.2017), Հայկօ (14.08.2017)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Մարդավարի բացատրում է, հետաքրքիր թեմա է։ 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...L5fb6YU2xk50gW


Պն. Հովհաննիսյանին լսելը հաճույք ա: Կյանքումս առնչված ամենատպավորիչ զրուցակիցներից ա: 22+ ժամ (!) «a comprehensive guide for beginners» ձևաչափով այն ամենն, ինչ ոչ մասնագետին կարող ա հետաքրքրել:
Լավ գործ են արել «Բուն»-ի ժողովուրդը:

----------

Mr. Annoying (14.08.2017), Progart (14.08.2017), Աթեիստ (14.08.2017), Հայկօ (14.08.2017)

----------


## Moonwalker

*Շատ առողջ հասարակություն*:


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

----------

Mr. Annoying (21.08.2017), Progart (21.08.2017), Նաիրուհի (25.08.2017)

----------


## Bookinist

Ժողովուրդ, ուշքի եկեք, ինչի եք թուրքերի կրոնը քննարկում․․․ Իսլամը հնարված կրոն է

----------


## Նիկեա

> Ժողովուրդ, ուշքի եկեք, ինչի եք թուրքերի կրոնը քննարկում․․․ Իսլամը հնարված կրոն է


Ըմ, ոնց ասեմ, բոլոր կրոններն են հորինված  :Smile:

----------

boooooooom (14.11.2017), Cassiopeia (14.11.2017), Moonwalker (17.11.2017), Quyr Qery (14.11.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (14.11.2017), Աթեիստ (14.11.2017), Մուշու (16.11.2017), Նաիրուհի (16.11.2017)

----------


## Bookinist

> Ըմ, ոնց ասեմ, բոլոր կրոններն են հորինված


Ղուրանը Մուհամեդը իր ձեռքով է գրել․․․․ Այսինքն հորինել, ինչպես Թումանյանը իր հեքիաթները

----------


## Ա-Է

> Ըմ, ոնց ասեմ, բոլոր կրոններն են հորինված


Աստվածաշունչը ուրեմն հորինվածա? Ձեր մտածելով???/?/

----------

Arjo (03.01.2021)

----------


## Bookinist

> Ըմ, ոնց ասեմ, բոլոր կրոններն են հորինված


Ուզում ես ասել քրիստոնեությունը հորինված ա՞

----------

Ա-Է (14.11.2017)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ուզում ես ասել քրիստոնեությունը հորինված ա՞


Չէ, դե, մարդը, կամ բանական արարածը աստվածաշունչ չէր գրի (հաշվի առնելով դրանում առկա բանականությունից խիստ հեռու խզբզբոցը), ուրեմն կարանք ում ասենք վերագրենք, օրինակ «աստծուն»  :LOL:

----------

boooooooom (14.11.2017), Cassiopeia (14.11.2017), Մուշու (16.11.2017), Նիկեա (14.11.2017)

----------


## Նիկեա

Օքեյ, ժողովուրդ։ Ես հավես չունեի մանրանալու ու բացատրությունների հետևից ընկնելու, դե ավելի կարևոր գործ ունեի, պետք ա քնեի, բայց դե։ 

Ուրեմն։ Փորձենք մի քանի հազար տարի հետ գնալ ժամանակի մեջ։ Մարդիկ տկլոր, մորթիներով ու տերևներով, փայտերով ու ոսկորներով զինված վազվզում էին իրենցից անսահման մեծ աշխարհում ու վախենում էին ամեն ինչից։ Սխալ բույս էիր ուտում, մեռնում էիր։ Գիշերը քնում էիր քարանձավում, կարող ա առավոտ մենակ ոսկորներդ մնային։ Կայծակը մե սարսափելի, մե ահավոր երևույթ էր։ Շատ չերկարացնեմ։ Մարդուն պետք էր մեկը, ով հոգ կտաներ իր մասին, ցույց կտար ճիշտ ճանապարհը, պետք էկած ժամանակ էլ կկարողանար էդ իրենից ավելի բարձր դիրքում գտնվող արարածին մեղադրել իր արած սխալների համար։ Ու քանի որ էդ ժամանակ դեռ մանուկ մարդը գլխի չէր ընկել, որ իրեն հասանելի տիեզերքում ամենաբիթի արարածը ինքն ա, հորինեց էդ՝ իրենից ավելի զորավոր ուժին։ Արդյուքնում առաջացան տոտեմները, ֆետիշները, թալիսմանները ու էլ եսիմ ինչերը։ 

Հետո ժամանակի ընթացքում մարդիկ ավելի խելոքացան։ Ավելի ճիշտ մարդկանց մի մասը, էն մնացածները առաջվա նման բութ մնաց։ Ու էդ խելոքացածները ջոկեցին, որ եթե անգամ էդ աստված կամ աստվածները իրականում գոյություն ունեին, ապա խոշոր հաշվով թքած ունեին իրանց ու իրանց նման փոքր մարդուկների վրա։ Բայց իրանք նաև ջոկեցին, որ կարան մարդկանց հավատքը օգտագործեն իրենց նպատակներին հասնելու համար։ Դե բոլորս էլ գիտենք, թե ինչ զորեղ ուժ ա հավատը, չէ՞։ Տենց առաջացան քրմերը ու իրանք էլ հորինեցին կրոնը։ Ջոկեցին, որ կարան զոհաբերությունների ու եսիմ ինչ դեբիլ ծեսերի միջոցով հարիֆներից քերեն ամենահամով ուտելիքները, ամենալավ տարածքները, ամենասիրուն կանանց, ամենաշատ ոսկիներն ու ունեցվածքը։ Բայց իրանք մեզնից ոչ մի բանով վատը չէին։ Էրեխեք կան, չէ՞, որ փոքր ժամանակ սիրում են ամեն տեսակ ամեն տեսակ պատմություններ հորինել, երևակայական ընկերներ են ունենում ու իրանց երևակայական աշխարհում են ապրում։ Էդ ժամանակ մարդ տեսակը դեռ երեխա էր ու իրա աշխարհում էր ապրում։ Էսքանը հիշենք, մտապահենք ու անցնենք առաջ։

Հին Եգիպտոս։ Ստեղ, համաձայն մի շարք աղբյուրների ձևավորվեց մարդկության առաջին քաղաքակրթությունը։ Լեզուս չի պտտվում ասել, որ էդ ժամանակ մարդը արդեն դեռահաս էր, որովհետև էդ մի քիչ շատ զարգացած էր, բայց ո՞վ ա ասում թե խելացի դեռահասներ չեն լինում։ Ես հիմա բուրգերի մասին չէ, որ խոսալու եմ, այլ եգիպտական աստվածների։ Եթե չեմ սխալվում, իրանք առաջիններից էին, ովքեր կանոնակարգեցին իրենց աստվածներին՝ թե ով ու բարեկամն ա, երբ, ոնց, ինչի, որ մեկին ինչի համար երկրպագել։ Բայց անգամ էդ կայուն չէր։ Փոխվում էր փարավոնը, փոխվում էր աստվածը։ Ամեն փարավոն բերում էր իր հետ իր աստծուն։ 
Ստեղ մի քիչ երկար պետք ա խոսեմ։ Օսիրիսի մասին հավանաբար լսած կլինեք։ Վախտին աստված էր՝ հին եգիպտական դիցաբանությունում հանդերձյալ աշխարհի աստվածը։ Ինքը ժամանակին մարդկային կերպարանք էր ունեցել ու ապրել երկրի վրա, մարդկանց մեջ, մարդկանց պես։ Մեծատառով աստված էր, եգիպտացիների համար լիքը բան արեց, բայց ախպերը դավաճանեց ու սպանեց իրան։ Բայց դե բնականաբար, էլ ինչ աստված որ հարություն չառնի։ Հարություն առավ ու դարձավ հանդերձյալ աշխարհի աստվածը, որտեղ սպասելու էր բոլոր արժանավորներին։ (Մի տեսակ հիշեցնում ա ծանոթ ինչ-որ մեկին, ով դավաճանվեց, սպանվեց, հետո հարություն առավ ու դրախտ համբարձվեց, չէ՞)։ Էս էլ հիշենք, մտապահենք, անցնենք առաջ։ 

Հուդայականություն․ կրոն, որի արմատները հասնում են մինչև ուշ (թե՞ վաղ, էս մեկը լավ չեմ հիշում) բրոնզի դար։ Շատ լավ պարապած կրոն ա։ Էս իրա վրա կրել ա մի շարք սեմական ցեղերի, Բաբելոնի կրոնների, զրահադաշտականության ու Մակեդոնացու շնորհիվ նաև հելենիզմի ազդեցությունը։ Մնացած կրոններից շատ բանով չի տարբերվում, մենակ աստծուն ստեղ Եհովա են ասում: Ինչի՞ եմ անդրադառնում հուդայականությանը։ Որովհետև քրիստոնեությունը հենց էս կրոնից ա առաջացել։ Ազդվեց-ազդվեց լիքը կրոններից, էդ ազդեցությունների ավելորդ մասը հավաքվեց մի կետում, սկսեց ուռել, առանձնացավ, դարձավ քրիստոնեություն ու որպես առանձին օրգանիզմ շարունակեց իր գոյությունը։ Ցավոք սրտի, հուդայականությունը ամենաքիչ ուսումնասիրածս կրոնն ա ու անեմաքիչ ուսումնասիրածն ա, որովհետև ինքը սարսափելի նման ա քրիստոնեությանը։ Ու քանի, որ ես էս կրոնը առանպնապես չեմ ուսումնասիրել, բավարարվում ենք մենակ հիշելով, որ էս էղել ա քրիստոնեության նախատիպը։ 

Իսլամ։ Մուհամեդը մի օր ջոկեց, որ եթե նենց ոնց աստվածաշնչում ա ասվում, եթե մի այտիդ խփեն, մյուսն էլ դեմ տաս, կդառնաս ստրուկ։ Ու երևի խելացի մարդ էր Մուհամեդը։ Գնաց մի տեղում նստեց ու աստվածաշնչից հանելով էն բոլոր կետերը, որոնք ինչ-որ կերպ կարային վնասեին իրա ժողովրդին, ջնջեց։ Փոխարենը ավելացրեց նորերը։ Մեկ ա ո՞վ էր իմանալու իրանից ա բստրում թե Ալլահն ա իրան ասում։ Այո՛, տիկնայք և պարոնայք, Մուհամեդը հորինեց Ղուրանը, մենակո՜վ։  Հա, բայց իրա արածը չէր տարբերվում մնացածի արածներից։ Ուղղակի եթե աստվածաշունչը գրել էին 
35 հոգով, էս մարդը Ղուրանը գրեց մենակով, ճիշտ ա 23 տարում։ 

Հիմա իմ սիրած պահին ենք հասնում, էսքան կարդացել եք, էս էլ կարդացեք։ 

1485 թվական(եթե չեմ սխալվում), Անգլիա։ Լույս տեսավ մե հոյակապ աշխատություն՝ <Արթուր թագավորի մահը>։ Այո, տիկնայք և պարոնայք, Արթուր թագավորի։ Գրքում հավաքված էին Ուտեր ու Արթուր Պենդրագոնների, Մերլինի, կլոր սեղանի ասպետների ու մնացած լիքը թույն բայց ցավոք սրտի հորինված կերպարների մասին լեգենդներն ու առասպելները։ Չիմքցթղների համար մի էրկու բառով պատմեմ։ Ժամանակին Ուտերը Կամելոտի թագավորն  էր։ Գահի համար բնականաբար ստեղ էլ էին կռվում։ Գահի համար կռիվ, արտաքին թշնամի, ներքին թշնամի։ Ուտերը մեռնում ա, ընթացքում հասցնելով ունենալ տղա, որին պահում մեծացնում ա Մերլինը, ով կախարդ էր։ Գալիս ա օրը, Արթուրը քարի միջից հանում ա Էքսկալիբուրը ու սաղի հերը անիծում։ Բլա բլա բլա բլա բլա բլա բլա։ Ստեղ ամենասիրածս մասերը բաց եմ թողնում, չպատմեմ էլի։ Հանգամանքների բերումով Մորդրեդը՝ Արթուրի զարմիկը դառնում ա գահի  տեր, բնականաբար Արթուրը էդ օրը տանը չէր, թե չէ Էքսկալիբուրով հերը կանիծեր։ Մի խոսքով, Արթուրը գալիս ա տուն, կռվում են, Մորդրեդին սպանում ա, դե ինքն էլ մահացու վիրավորվում։ Բայց ինքը չի մեռնում։ Իրան տանում էն Ավալոն, էդ կախարդական տեղ էր, որտեղ փերիներն ու այլ կախարդական արարածներ բուժում են իրան ու մի օր, երբ իրա ժողովուրդը ամենաշատը զգա իրա կարիքը, ինքը հետ կգա։ 

Եվ վերջապես 8-րդ դար, Հայաստան։ Քանի-որ մեզ սովորեցրել էին, որ եթե մի այտիդ խփում են պետք ա մյուսն էլ դեմ տաս, մենք արդեն ստրուկ էինք։ Ով  հասնում էր, խփում էր գլխներիս ու անցնում։ Դե մեզ էլ մնում էր հեքիաթներ հորինել ու ապրել դրանցով։ Արդյունքում մի արտակարգ հեքիաթ ծնվեց, հեքիաթ, որը կարդալու եմ էրեխեքիս համար, եթե մի օր իրանք գոյություն ունենան ու որը ես երբեք չեմ դադարի կարդալ։ Սասնա ծռերը, տիկնայք և պարոնայք։ Մեր ազգային էպոսը։ Շատ չեմ խոսա էս մասին, մեկ ա բոլորս էլ շատ լավ գիտենք, մենակ մեր Փոքր Մհերի մասին մի էրկու բան։ Հիշու՞մ եք, որ գնաց Ագռավաքարում փակվեց ու ասեց, որ մի օր էլի դուրս կգա, երբ էս աշխարհը քանդվի ու նորից սարքվի։ Չի՞ հիշեցնում ինչ-որ մեկին։ Արթուրն էլ էր տենց ասում, Հիսուսն էլ էր տենց ասում։ Բախտներդ բերել ա, որ հիմա շատ բան չեմ հիշում, թե չէ մի ժամանակ հատիկ-հատիկ ունեի աստվածաշնչյան առասպելների զուգահեռները այլ կրոններում ու լեգենդներում։ Էդ ժամանակ ավելի երկար կլիներ գրառումս։ 

Ասածս ինչ ա, իմ վերաբերմունքը կրոններին ու Արթուրի լեգենդի ու Սասնա ծռերի վերաբերյալ նույնն ա, իրանք բոլորն էլ հորինված են, մեկը ուշ, մեկը շուտ, աշխարհի տարբեր ծայրերում, բայց հորինված են։ Հավատալիքները, դիցաբանություները մարդկության ստեղծած ամենասիրուն բաներն են, բայց նայելու, ուսումնասիրելու համար։ Երբ իմ մոտ իմ մոտ ասում են, որ Իսլամը վատն ա, որ դրա հետ կապված թեմաները չպետք ա քննարկել, որ էդ մեր թշնամու կրոնն ա, ես վատանում եմ, որովհետև գրողը տանի, էդ անտեր կրոնն էլ ա մշակույթի մի մասը ու պետք ա հարգենք մեկս մյուսի մշակույթը։ Երբ ինչ-որ մեկը սկսում ա ցեխ շպրտել հեթանոսության վրա, իբր յանի ինչ էին, բարբարոսներ չէի՞ն էդ հեթանոսները, ես ուղղակի կատաղում եմ, որովհետև հեթանոսական մշակույթը ուղղակի աստվածային էր։ Ես վատանում կրոնների մեջ խտրականությունից։ Էդ իմ համար նույնն ա ինչ սեքսիզմը, էյջիզմը, ռասիզմը, ֆաշիզմը, հոմոֆոբիան, պատվաստումներին դեմ լինելը ու պնդելը, թե երկիրը տափակ է։ Քանի սենց ենք անում ու մտածում, կնշանակի որ մենք ոչ մի բանով չենք տարբերվում ծառերին երկրպագող մեր նախնիներից։

----------

boooooooom (14.11.2017), Cassiopeia (14.11.2017), Mr. Annoying (14.11.2017), Progart (14.11.2017), Quyr Qery (14.11.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (14.11.2017), Աթեիստ (14.11.2017), Արէա (14.11.2017), Հարդ (16.11.2017), Մուշու (16.11.2017), Տրիբուն (14.11.2017)

----------


## Աթեիստ



----------

boooooooom (14.11.2017), Life (14.11.2017), Quyr Qery (14.11.2017), Նիկեա (14.11.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Օքեյ, ժողովուրդ։ Ես հավես չունեի մանրանալու ու բացատրությունների հետևից ընկնելու, դե ավելի կարևոր գործ ունեի, պետք ա քնեի, բայց դե։ 
> 
> Ուրեմն։ Փորձենք մի քանի հազար տարի հետ գնալ ժամանակի մեջ։ Մարդիկ տկլոր, մորթիներով ու տերևներով, փայտերով ու ոսկորներով զինված վազվզում էին իրենցից անսահման մեծ աշխարհում ու վախենում էին ամեն ինչից։ Սխալ բույս էիր ուտում, մեռնում էիր։ Գիշերը քնում էիր քարանձավում, կարող ա առավոտ մենակ ոսկորներդ մնային։ Կայծակը մե սարսափելի, մե ահավոր երևույթ էր։ Շատ չերկարացնեմ։ Մարդուն պետք էր մեկը, ով հոգ կտաներ իր մասին, ցույց կտար ճիշտ ճանապարհը, պետք էկած ժամանակ էլ կկարողանար էդ իրենից ավելի բարձր դիրքում գտնվող արարածին մեղադրել իր արած սխալների համար։ Ու քանի որ էդ ժամանակ դեռ մանուկ մարդը գլխի չէր ընկել, որ իրեն հասանելի տիեզերքում ամենաբիթի արարածը ինքն ա, հորինեց էդ՝ իրենից ավելի զորավոր ուժին։ Արդյուքնում առաջացան տոտեմները, ֆետիշները, թալիսմանները ու էլ եսիմ ինչերը։ 
> 
> Հետո ժամանակի ընթացքում մարդիկ ավելի խելոքացան։ Ավելի ճիշտ մարդկանց մի մասը, էն մնացածները առաջվա նման բութ մնաց։ Ու էդ խելոքացածները ջոկեցին, որ եթե անգամ էդ աստված կամ աստվածները իրականում գոյություն ունեին, ապա խոշոր հաշվով թքած ունեին իրանց ու իրանց նման փոքր մարդուկների վրա։ Բայց իրանք նաև ջոկեցին, որ կարան մարդկանց հավատքը օգտագործեն իրենց նպատակներին հասնելու համար։ Դե բոլորս էլ գիտենք, թե ինչ զորեղ ուժ ա հավատը, չէ՞։ Տենց առաջացան քրմերը ու իրանք էլ հորինեցին կրոնը։ Ջոկեցին, որ կարան զոհաբերությունների ու եսիմ ինչ դեբիլ ծեսերի միջոցով հարիֆներից քերեն ամենահամով ուտելիքները, ամենալավ տարածքները, ամենասիրուն կանանց, ամենաշատ ոսկիներն ու ունեցվածքը։ Բայց իրանք մեզնից ոչ մի բանով վատը չէին։ Էրեխեք կան, չէ՞, որ փոքր ժամանակ սիրում են ամեն տեսակ ամեն տեսակ պատմություններ հորինել, երևակայական ընկերներ են ունենում ու իրանց երևակայական աշխարհում են ապրում։ Էդ ժամանակ մարդ տեսակը դեռ երեխա էր ու իրա աշխարհում էր ապրում։ Էսքանը հիշենք, մտապահենք ու անցնենք առաջ։
> 
> Հին Եգիպտոս։ Ստեղ, համաձայն մի շարք աղբյուրների ձևավորվեց մարդկության առաջին քաղաքակրթությունը։ Լեզուս չի պտտվում ասել, որ էդ ժամանակ մարդը արդեն դեռահաս էր, որովհետև էդ մի քիչ շատ զարգացած էր, բայց ո՞վ ա ասում թե խելացի դեռահասներ չեն լինում։ Ես հիմա բուրգերի մասին չէ, որ խոսալու եմ, այլ եգիպտական աստվածների։ Եթե չեմ սխալվում, իրանք առաջիններից էին, ովքեր կանոնակարգեցին իրենց աստվածներին՝ թե ով ու բարեկամն ա, երբ, ոնց, ինչի, որ մեկին ինչի համար երկրպագել։ Բայց անգամ էդ կայուն չէր։ Փոխվում էր փարավոնը, փոխվում էր աստվածը։ Ամեն փարավոն բերում էր իր հետ իր աստծուն։ 
> Ստեղ մի քիչ երկար պետք ա խոսեմ։ Օսիրիսի մասին հավանաբար լսած կլինեք։ Վախտին աստված էր՝ հին եգիպտական դիցաբանությունում հանդերձյալ աշխարհի աստվածը։ Ինքը ժամանակին մարդկային կերպարանք էր ունեցել ու ապրել երկրի վրա, մարդկանց մեջ, մարդկանց պես։ Մեծատառով աստված էր, եգիպտացիների համար լիքը բան արեց, բայց ախպերը դավաճանեց ու սպանեց իրան։ Բայց դե բնականաբար, էլ ինչ աստված որ հարություն չառնի։ Հարություն առավ ու դարձավ հանդերձյալ աշխարհի աստվածը, որտեղ սպասելու էր բոլոր արժանավորներին։ (Մի տեսակ հիշեցնում ա ծանոթ ինչ-որ մեկին, ով դավաճանվեց, սպանվեց, հետո հարություն առավ ու դրախտ համբարձվեց, չէ՞)։ Էս էլ հիշենք, մտապահենք, անցնենք առաջ։ 
> 
> ...


Սուտա

----------

laro (15.11.2017), Աթեիստ (14.11.2017), Նիկեա (14.11.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

Առաջարկում եմ հավատացյալներիդ ու անհավատներիդ իրար հանգիստ թողնել, թող ամեն մեկը իր դարդով տապակվի… Եթե մի քիչ մտածեք, ոչ մեկդ մյուսիդ երբեք չեք համոզելու կամ հաղթելու, կամ պիտի իրար սպանեք, կամ խաղաղվեք  :Smile: 
Իմիջայլոց, ես իմ օրվա մի մասը հավատացյալ եմ, մյուս մասը՝ անհավատ:

----------

Մուշու (16.11.2017)

----------


## Bookinist

> Իմիջայլոց, ես իմ օրվա մի մասը հավատացյալ եմ, մյուս մասը՝ անհավատ:


Էդ ո՞նց, ժամո՞վ ա

----------


## Haralez

> Առաջարկում եմ հավատացյալներիդ ու անհավատներիդ իրար հանգիստ թողնել, թող ամեն մեկը իր դարդով տապակվի… Եթե մի քիչ մտածեք, ոչ մեկդ մյուսիդ երբեք չեք համոզելու կամ հաղթելու, կամ պիտի իրար սպանեք, կամ խաղաղվեք 
> Իմիջայլոց, ես իմ օրվա մի մասը հավատացյալ եմ, մյուս մասը՝ անհավատ:


էտ ոնցա լինում?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Վիշապ

> Էդ ո՞նց, ժամո՞վ ա





> էտ ոնցա լինում?


Հա, մոռացա ասեմ, մի մասն էլ ագնոստիկ եմ…

Բացատրեմ: 
Երբ որ տնից դուրս եմ գալիս, իսկ այդ օրը ըստ լուրերի սպանություն է եղել հարևան թաղամասում, կամ ասենք խայտառակ վիճակ է ճանապարհներին, կամ մի տեսակ անվստահ եմ զգում, ապա՝ «Հայր մեր, որ երկինս ես, սուրբ լինի... և մի տար զմեզ ի փորձություն, զի քո է... ամեն»...
Երբ որ գալիս եմ աշխատանքի, ու պարզվում է, որ արտադրանքի մեջ դեֆեկտ կա, որը պատահականորեն չի բռնվել մեր վերիֆիկացիայի արդյունքում, ապա՝ «ամեն ինչ սկսվել է մեծ պայթյունից, ու մենք բոլորս պատահականորեն կորչելու ենք գրողի ծոցը, սուտ է ամենը»...
Երբ որ իրկունը մի երկու թերթ ֆանտաստիկ պատմվածք եմ կարդում, կամ հոդվածներ գեների, կամ Շվարցշիլդի շառավղի կամ գրավիտացիոն ալիքի մասին, ապա՝ «what the fuck is everithing about and for, and who created this Shit?»...

----------

Mr. Annoying (16.11.2017), Արամ (16.11.2017), Նաիրուհի (17.11.2017), Ներսես_AM (16.11.2017), Նիկեա (16.11.2017), Տրիբուն (16.11.2017)

----------


## Arjo

> Կներեք անհամեստությանս համար, բայց այս թեման էլ եմ ես բացում:
> Այս կրոնը պատմաբաններին /ինձ էլ/ միշտ հետաքրքրել է, քանզի այն հաղթող կրոն է եղել, մինչդեռ Քրիստոնեությունը` հալածվող: Այն դեպքում, երբ Քրիստոնությունը 300 տարվա հալածանքներից հետո նոր ընդունվեց և միգուցե այդքան էլ պահանջվեց, որ ամրանա մարդկանց մեջ, իսլամը հիմնադրման հենց սկզբից հաղթանակած առաջ էր ընթանում` գրավելով հսկայական տարածքներ: Այսօր էլ մի շարք քրիստոնյա երկրներում տարածում է գտնում իսլամը` կապված իր գաղափարախոսության հետ: Մի խոսքով, եկեք քննարկենք, թե ինչու է դա այդպես:


Շատ լավ թեմա է Աստղ

----------

